# Grusskarten-Dialerskin - war: day networks



## Aka-Aka (30 März 2005)

Vorbemerkung: Der Vertreter der Firma DAY sagt, dass dieses im Anhang zu sehende Fenster nicht nach dem 16.3. eingesetzt wurde. Ich fand es am 30.3., der Weg dahin ist unklar. Also möge man alles folgende unter der Prämisse lesen, dass der bewusste Einsatz des Fensters nach 16.3. nicht zweifelsfrei belegbar ist. Aus Zeitgründen komme ich im Moment nicht zu einer endgültigen Klärung, Gruss, aka
Liebe Firma DAY.
Lassen wir mal alle RegTP-Regeln usw. weg. Schauen Sie sich mal Ihr [edit: wertendes Wort entfernt] Grusskartenfenster an.
Was fällt auf? Der grüne Pfeil nach rechts.
Das ist für mich aus psychologischer Sicht Irreführung. Der Pfeil lenkt die Blickrichtung nach rechts und der Preis ist unsichtbar, während man sich konzentriert, um OK einzutippen. [man hätte den Rest vielleicht gelesen, hat dann aber schon ok eingegeben, wenn auch nur "ok, ich will den Premiumbereich uneingeschränkt nutzen"]
Es ist mir egal, was die RegTP davon hält. An Ihrer unredlichen Absicht besteht (und das ist meine persönliche Auffassung) kein Zweifel. Sie könnten ab morgen Geld verschenken und blieben in meinen Augen doch für ewig a klaaner Griasler!

P.S.: Es existieren offenbar jede Menge grusskarten.exe-Dialer. Wenn man bei der RegTP die Dialernummer eingibt (und nicht die 0900), kann man sich das anschauen:
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?dialerversion=1.2.5.19781
durchlaufend bis
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?dialerversion=1.2.5.19796
(090090001260, 090090001617, 090090001624, 090090001625).
(exemplarisch)


----------



## Wembley (30 März 2005)

Na ja, sonst postet er ja recht fleißig, der liebe *D*ialer-H*A*rr*Y*.

Aber hier dauert's wohl ein wenig mit der Antwort.


----------



## dvill (30 März 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, sonst postet er ja recht fleißig, der liebe *D*ialer-H*A*rr*Y*.
> 
> Aber hier dauert's wohl ein wenig mit der Antwort.


 :thumb: 

Das ist eine präzise Analyse des Marketingkonzeptes.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (31 März 2005)

Übrigens ist der Text "OK" in weitaus größerer Schriftgröße dargestellt als die Preisangabe. Aber das nur nebenbei...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (31 März 2005)

Ausserdem wundere ich mich immer wieder ob meiner bei Dialerlayouts ploetzlich auftretenden Linsentruebung, die meine Farb- und Kontrastwarmnehmung erheblich beeintraechtigt. Schliesslich ist ja eine kontrastreiche Darstellung des Preises vorgeschrieben, und wird sicherlich auch von den Beamten der RegTP konsequent bei der Registrierung eingefordert.
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> kontrastreiche Darstellung des Preises vorgeschrieben, und von den Beamten der RegTP eingefordert.



Fordern können die anscheinend vieles, doch zur Umsetzung fehlt es mMn am Entscheidungswillen zu einem Owi-Verfahren. Es scheint in der Tat einen Widerspruch bei der Auslegung des Begriffes "kontrastreich" zu geben, der anscheinend bislang nicht hinreichend vom Gesetzgeber geklärt war.
Genau die  von Aka gezeigte Darstellung des Preises im 3. Fenster hatte ich schon am 18.8.04 beim Gemeinschaftsprojekt DAY/ISAS/Mainpean "_frankrei**.de_" bemängelt und eine Analyse der RegTP zu weiteren Entscheidungen in eigener Zuständigkeit übersandt - was daraus geworden ist, sieht man ja heute.   :evil:
Bei einem Telefonat mit DAY, im vergangenen August, brachte dieser zwar eine gewisse Einsicht rüber, erklärte jedoch, dass die Darstellung von Mainpean vorgegeben und auch nur von den Berlinern ggf. zu verändern sei.


----------



## dvill (31 März 2005)

Nachdem der Cheffe bisher immer fix war, seine Geschäftspartner oder Mitarbeiter für das Problem verantwortlich zu machen, um selbst ein Strahlemann-Image zu pflegen, scheint er es diesmal nicht auf andere abschieben zu können. Für irgend etwas ist ja auch ein Cheffe verantwortlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

@Phänomenologe: Ja - und deshalb soll das hier auch nicht als Brandmarkung der Firma "Day Networks" verstanden werden - sondern vielmehr aufzeigen, dass die RegTP ihren Auftrag nicht ernst (genug) nimmt. Mein kleiner Hinweis auf die Psychologie war sehr ernst gemeint, immerhin kenne ich mich da besser aus als mit javascripts, vbs und hta...

Und es ist eine meines Erachtens offensichtlich und nicht sinnvoll bestreitbar, dass 
1. Die Ok-Eingabe _oberhalb_ der zu bestätigenden Information ein Witz ist. Angenommen, man hat einen schriftlichen Vertrag, unterschreibt - und sieht erst dann das Kleingedruckte, dann kann man die Unterschrift (die nicht zum Spass _Unter_schrift heisst) zurück nehmen ("Haustürgeschäfte").
2. Der Pfeil bewusst und aktiv verhindert, die relevante Information (Preis) zur Kenntnis zu nehmen. Wenn zwar eine Preisangabe vorhanden ist, aber gleichzeitig in vollster Absicht layouttechnisch davon abgelenkt wird, hat das den gleichen Effekt, als wenn keine da wäre. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jemand anders sieht. Wenn die RegTP diesen Schund durchgehen lässt, zeigt sie ihr wahres Gesicht: Sie reguliert am Verbraucherschutz vorbei und unterstützt die Anbieter. 

Wenn Day mit mainpean arbeitet und die haben solche Fenster, ist er als Geschäftsmann dafür verantwortlich. Rausreden hilft nicht.

In der Summe: Day Networks ist [auch hier zu ergänzen: nach meiner Verbrauchermeinung] eine Firma, die unter Auslotung aller Möglichkeiten versucht, halbwegs im legalen Rahmen (der dank RegTP kaugummiweich gesteckt ist) und unter Aufbietung aller zur Verfügung stehenden Kniffe versucht, in großem Stile und organisiert die Leute übers Ohr zu hauen. 

Was mich am meisten ärgert, ist, wie wenig sich seit letztem Jahr für die Verbraucher verbessert hat (im Anhang drei unterschiedliche Fenster, die alle etwa ein Jahr alt sind - und bei denen meines Wissens allen Dialern die Registrierung entzogen worden ist. Aus Gründen, die - ebenfalls afaik - nichts mit dem zu tun hatten, was für die Verbraucher doch bei "legalen Dialern" das Wichtigste ist: Mit der Irreführung durch die Fenster! [Gründe waren meines Wissens die Integration mehrerer Rufnummern im selben Dialer bzw. in einem Fall wurde die Registrierung von Questnet selbst zurück gezogen])

links zu den Dialern:
090090000986  (Questnet zieht Reg. zurück)
090090000082 RegTP kassiert Dialer (u.a. mehrere Nummern im Dialer)
Der dritte Dialer (mp3-legal) war ein Intexus, Schicksal: wie gehabt
Ich habe noch diverse solcher Fenster und frage mich, seit ich sie kenne, was es da eigentlich zu debattieren gibt. Ist eines dieser Fenster jemals Inhalt einer zivilrechtlichen Entscheidung darüber geworden, ob damit ein Vertragsschluß zustande kommt? Ich glaube nicht, oder?

(Nachtrag: Na klar, das sind zum Teil nicht die Einwählfenster, das liegt daran, dass ich nicht immer so weit gekommen bin  )


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

Ich habe das
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99281#99281
erst nach dem letzten posting gelesen... Für mich geht es in diesem thread um die Fragen:
1. Warum gibt's immer noch Layouts, die klar auf Irreführung ausgelegt sind?
2. Können diese Layouts Grundlage eines Vertrages sein (unabhängig von Entscheidungen der RegTP bzw. deutlicher: _ungeachtet der Tatsache, ob wegen dieser layouts oder aus anderen Gründen den Dialern die Registrierung entzogen wird_
3. Ist die RegTP glaubwürdig, wenn sie, seit es die Dialerregistrierung gibt, nur ständig den Anbietern hinterheragiert (Rufnummern stilllegt, nachdem sie umgestellt sind, Layouts nur "bemängelt", Selbstderegistrierungen akzeptiert obwohl es Gründe für eine Aktivderegistrierung gibt, usw. usf. etc.)
und natürlich ist der Threadtitel nicht zufällig:
4. Wie glaubhaft ist der Versuch der "day networks", Verantwortung abzuwälzen, _gerade auch im Hinblick auf wiederholte Andeutungen einer "none-dialer-Zukunft"_
(Die Ouvertüre des Wieners hier klang für mich bisher eher nach la gazza ladra als nach schöner blauer Donau)

Nachtrag:
@day: Ich hätte noch eine kleine Bitte zur Verbesserung Ihres layouts... Es macht sich nicht gut, Osterbräuche und Grusskarten zu vermarkten und auf dem Dialerfenster den download einer Datei "girlscam.exe" anzukündigen. Sicher nur für sehr gute Beobachter festzustellen, aber das gilt ja auch für Ihre Preisangabe. Also: Bitte nicht Porno draufschreiben, wenn Grusskarten rauskommen  (ist schwer zu erkennen, ich geb's zu...)

...daher noch ein Nachtrag: das "echte" girlscam-Fenster... das gibt auch einen schönen Überblick über die Historie Ihres Geschäftspartners mainpean - aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und soll ein andermal erzählt werden...


----------



## Qoppa (31 März 2005)

@ Aka

sehr schöne Zusammenfassung der gesamten OK-Dialer Misere! Das sind exakt die Fragen, die zu stellen sind.




			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eines dieser Fenster jemals Inhalt einer zivilrechtlichen Entscheidung darüber geworden, ob damit ein Vertragsschluß zustande kommt? Ich glaube nicht, oder?


Das ist der Punkt, auf den ich auch immer wieder mal hingewiesen habe. Ob registriert und RegTP-konform, - die Frage, ob rechtlich durch das OK ein gültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, ist damit noch nicht beantwortet. M.W. gibt´s da noch kein Urteil, *aber* das LG Mannheim hat sich vor einem Jahr damit beschäftigt, mit eindeutigem Ergebnis, immer wieder zitierenswert:



			
				LG Mannheim schrieb:
			
		

> ... Die Art und Weise, in der der Beklagte sein Angebot im Internet präsentiert, verstößt gegen die guten Sitten im Wettbewerb, § 1 UWG. Sie ist geeignet, geschäftlich unerfahrene Teile des Verkehrs *über die mit der Inanspruchnahme der "Leistungen" des Beklagten verbundenen erheblichen Kosten zu täuschen.*  .....
> 
> Wer als Unternehmer entgeltliche Leistungen über das Internet anbietet, darf den Verkehr nicht über den gewerblichen Charakter seines Angebots im Unklaren lassen. *Er ist verpflichtet, die Interessenten über die Entgeltlichkeit und über die Höhe der entstehenden Kosten in geeigneter Weise zu informieren.*  ....
> 
> ...


----------



## A John (31 März 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> immer wieder zitierenswert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solche Urteile sind zwar Balsam auf die Seelen der Dialeropfer, gelten de facto aber nur für den jeweiligen Einzelfall. 
Die Drückerszene weiß natürlich, dass die Gerichte willkürlich entscheiden und man sich halt so lange durch die Instanzen klagen muss, bis man einen passenden Richter findet.
Die Konsequenz eines solchen Urteils dürfte also nicht die Änderung des Geschäftsgebarens sein, sondern die künftige Meidung des LG Mannheim.
Die Tatsache, dass man durch juristische Tricks und Winkelzüge selbst übelste Abzockermaschen über viele Jahre am leben erhalten kann, macht diese so attraktiv.
Der schlagzeilenträchtige Terror berüchtigter Abmahn-Anwälte, die Kaffeefahrt- Adressbuch- Dialer- Gewinnspiel- und andere Abzocker zeigen sehr anschaulich, wie es geht.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Qoppa (31 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Urteile sind zwar Balsam auf die Seelen der Dialeropfer, gelten de facto aber nur für den jeweiligen Einzelfall.


schon richtig, - aber es ist vermutlich das einzige Urteil, das sich konkret - und sehr ausführlich - mit derartigen "rechtskonformen" Angeboten auseinandersetzt.

Ich zitiere das immer wieder, weil es eine vorzügliche Grundlage darstellt, wenn ein Dialeropfer mal nicht nur Seelenbalsam will, - sondern Recht. Natürlich können andere Gerichte anders urteilen, aber ich denke schon, daß das die Linie ist, die sich durchsetzen wird (... würde, wenn´s denn zu Prozessen kommt  :roll: ).


----------



## Teleton (31 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Die Konsequenz eines solchen Urteils dürfte also nicht die Änderung des Geschäftsgebarens sein, sondern die künftige Meidung des LG Mannheim.



Zum Glück können sich die Telkos nicht aussuchen wo sie den (vermeintlichen) Kunden verklagen. Gerichtsstand ist der Wohnort des Anschlussinhabers.

Von einem aktiven Klageverfahren gegen einen Verbraucher bezüglich eines "Fenster-Dialer" hab ich noch nix gehört, nach dem Mahnbescheid bzw. Widerspruch war bisher  immer Schluss.  Kann sich natürlich noch ändern wenn die Verjährungsfristen bis zum Ende ausgereizt werden.


----------



## wibu (31 März 2005)

Macht es Sinn, dass Urteil des LG Mannheim neben der üblichen und erfolgreichen Argumentation hilfsweise in eine Klagerwiderung einzubauen? 

Vielleicht geht ein fleißiger Richter mal darauf ein.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

LG Mannheim war eine einstweilige Verfügung gegen refer*.ag - aber die Argumentation ist klasse! Danke @qoppa
@sascha: nettes Foto 
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/26/0,3672,2111002,00.html

aber diese Fotos sind der Sache noch dienlicher (nicht als Du, aber als Dein Foto *lach*)
http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,OID1085890,00.html
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/44856
und natürlich ([email protected] *lol*)
http://www.mainpean.de/wochennews/archiv/2004/kw09/



> Wer einen Mainpean-Dialer einsetzt, kann davon ausgehen, dass alle rechtlichen Bedingungen erfüllt sind. In erster Linie sind dies die drei OK Eingabefenster mit den entsprechenden Informationen in den jeweiligen Eingabefenstern, also auch der Angabe des Preises für den Inhalt. Überdies sind unsere Dialer bei der RegTP registriert.


Nein, das muss man schon deutlicher herausstellen:
*Wer einen Mainpean-Dialer einsetzt, kann davon ausgehen, dass alle rechtlichen Bedingungen erfüllt sind*

Damit entlastet mainpean also doch "day networks"?




> Die Abmahnung der Berliner Verbraucherschützer ist verwerflich, weil sie versucht, bestehendes Recht als Unrecht zu markieren.


Da macht sich einer zum Richter, der das nun einmal nicht ist 
________

Bin noch nicht fertig für heute:
Im inzwischen geschlossenen thread wurde über die Klickrate philosophiert. Dazu möchte ich folgende Aussage zitieren:


> Sie erhalten eine Standardvergütung von 65% pro Minute. Das entspricht 0,83€ Netto je Minute. Beispiel Sie schicken täglich auf rauch**.de 100 Besucher. Davon wählen sich 10 Besucher durschnittlich 5 Minuten ein. Sie verdienen pro Tag also :
> 10 Besucher * 5 Minuten * 0,83€
> = 41,50€ Netto


Quelle:
http://www.rauc***.de/partner/webmaster/?pid=rauchen

Da ist sie wieder, die magische Einwahlrate 1:10 
Mal was anderes: Ein Nutzer bringt demnach 4,50 Euro - dann macht ein webmaster also Profit, wenn er für weniger als 4,50 Euro so viele Leute auf die Seite bringt, dass sich einer einwählt. Du lieber Himmel, was müssen Autodialer für eine Gewinnspanne haben... Da reicht's ja, genügend Leute mit entsprechenden Sicherheitslücken herzukarren...


----------



## A John (31 März 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück können sich die Telkos nicht aussuchen wo sie den (vermeintlichen) Kunden verklagen. Gerichtsstand ist der Wohnort des Anschlussinhabers.


Das ist richtig. Aber geprellte Kunden die aufmucken, gibt es überall.
Wenn das für die Telcos in Mannheim nicht läuft, haben die Mannheimer halt Glück gehabt und werden fürderhin verschont. Andere Stadt, andere Richter.



			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Macht es Sinn, dass Urteil des LG Mannheim neben der üblichen und erfolgreichen Argumentation hilfsweise in eine Klagerwiderung einzubauen?


Im Normalfall schon, es kann IMO aber auch schaden, wenn man all zu sehr darauf abstellt.
Nicht wenige Richter sind eitle und selbstgefällige Ignoranten. Die könnten sich gegängelt fühlen und aus purem Trotz exakt gegenteilig entscheiden.
Ein Anwalt sagte mir mal, dass das durchaus vorkommt.

Allerdings meine ich schon, dass steter Tropfen auch eine schwerfällige Justiz höhlt und im Laufe der Jahre zur Akzeptanz der Lebenswirklichkeit bringt.

Gruß A. John


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Sorry, habe jetzt erst gesehen daß extra ein neuer Thread angelegt wurde.  Es wurden ALLE Dialerskins noch vor dem 16.3 umgestellt. Das angeführte Dialerskin für grus*kart*n*.com ist deshalb seit diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr von dieser URL ladbar. 

Ich habe jetzt nochmals einen Test gemacht, und da ist alles rechtskonform. 

Es könnte aber sein, daß dieser Dialer noch am PC installiert ist und deshalb dieses alte Dialerskin erscheint. Aber wie gesagt, ich habe alles auf die neuen Dialerskins VOR dem 16.3 umstellen lassen und diese sind auch aufrufbar (zumindest wenn man ihn NEU bezieht)


Lieber Aka-Aka, ich würde Dich deshalb hier in aller Öffentlichkeit ersuchen diese hier aufgestellten Behauptungen SOFORT zurückzunehmen da sie nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen !


DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Aka-Aka, ich würde Dich deshalb hier in aller Öffentlichkeit ersuchen diese hier aufgestellten Behauptungen SOFORT zurückzunehmen da sie nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen !


Welche konkret?


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Das ich noch immer nicht rechtskonforme Dialerskins verwende. Wie gesagt, ALLE unsere Dialerskins wurden vor dem 16.3 umgestellt und dieses hier von Dir angeführte Dialerskin ist ein ALTES Dialerskin das nicht mehr geladen werden kann !

Geändert wurde das große "OK" auf ein sehr kleines "OK", der grüne Pfeil wurde sehr klein gemacht, die Schrift wurde auch verkleinert und der Preis wird nun einheitlich auch in Schwarz angezeigt.

Also bitte hier keine falschen Behauptungen aufstellen !

DAY


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> .....dieses hier von Dir angeführte Dialerskin ist ein ALTES Dialerskin das nicht mehr geladen werden kann!



Wenn der Dialer noch aus den Vorzeiten am Rechner ist, dann ist er Bestandteil des zu entstehenden Vertrages - sollte der dann noch funzen, und parallel zum neuen Skin den Content aufrufen, dann sollte mEn der für die Technologie verantwortliche Sorge dafür tragen, dass das alte Skin unbrauchbar wird.

Kann man da nicht eine (eigentlich unerlaubte) Datenveränderung am Rechner des Users per Script vornehmen? :gruebel:


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich noch immer nicht rechtskonforme Dialerskins verwende. Wie gesagt, ALLE unsere Dialerskins wurden vor dem 16.3 umgestellt und dieses hier von Dir angeführte Dialerskin ist ein ALTES Dialerskin das nicht mehr geladen werden kann !
> DAY


Ich erkläre hiermit feierlich, dass ich nicht beweisen kann, dass das im Eingangsposting gezeigte Fenster tatsächlich existiert und aktuell (jünger als 48 Stunden vor posting-Zeitpunkt) abrufbar war.
Das im Eingangsposting gezeigte Fenster kann laut Auskunft des Geschäftsführers der day Networks nicht mehr geladen werden. Ich vermute, dass es per Telepathie auf meinen PC kam, kann aber dummerweise keine genaueren Auskünfte machen und beisse mich gerade in den Arsch, dass ich dieses Fenster nur per screenshot, nicht aber per screenvideo dokumentiert habe 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
aka-aka


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Ich als Webmaster und Projektbetreiber kann nicht mehr machen als ALLE meine Dialerskins zu überarbeiten, MP zu schicken, zu warten bis diese freigeschalten sind und dann in meine Layouts noch VOR dem 16.3. einzubauen. 

Wenn jemand noch alte Dialerskins am PC hat und diese funktionieren noch, kann ich als Webmaster und Projektbetreiber NICHTS dagegen machen da MP diese verwaltet. Von mir aus können alle alten Dialerskins sofort gelöscht bzw. deaktiviert werden.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANKE, daß Du wenigstens so fair bist und Deinen Fehler zugibst.  :bussi: 

Ich gebe Dir aber recht, und ich finde es auch unfair daß es leider noch immer Webmaster und Projektbetreiber gibt, die diese neuen Richtlinien nicht befolgen.  :evil: 

DAY


----------



## stieglitz (31 März 2005)

Wenn einer einen Dialer bereits benutzt, dann weiss er ja was er tut.
Die neuen Dialerskins sollen ja neue, unbedarfte User schützen. Von daher, sehen ich das ganze nicht so kritisch.
  Einen Eingriff auf der lokalen Festplatte halte ich jedoch für ganz unmöglich. Wer weiss was dann sonst noch gemacht wird?


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Ich kann euch aber beruhigen und versichern, daß die Änderung der Dialerskins bei mir KEINEN Umsatzrückgang zur Folge gehabt hat. Diese neuen Richtlinien sind zwar nett, aber haben NICHT den von Euch gewünschten Zweck erfüllt das sich weniger Leute einwählen. (zumindest bei mir)

Ich würde es aber durchaus begrüßen wenn ALLE nicht rechtskonformen Dialerskins SOFORT gelöscht und deaktiviert werden !!

Wenigstens hat dieser Thread nun den Vorteil, daß er nicht vom Administrator geschlossen werden kann weil er OT ist   

DAY


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Eingriff auf der lokalen Festplatte halte ich jedoch für ganz unmöglich.


Das war immerhin Alltagsgeschäft in der Branche (natürlich nicht von den serösen Anbietern)! Ein Anbieter, der zwischenzeitlich mit seinen Produkten weit hinter dem _Marktführer_ abgeschlagen ist, bezeichnete das mal treffend als "Exploitscheiße".


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Das ganze ist ja sehr leicht zu erklären. Aka-Aka hat vermutlich einen alten Dialer auf seinem PC installiert gehabt und hat das Icon am Desktop aufgerufen. Somit wurde noch das alte Dialerskin angezeigt. Nun hat er vermutlich die Domain aufgerufen und den Dialer somit nochmals auf dem PC installiert und so wurde der alte, nicht konforme, Dialer, überschrieben. 

Ach wenn es mir gerade so einfällt, ist zwar ein wenig OT aber was solls:

Ich rate jedem ab den Google Desktop Search auf seinem PC zu installieren. Ich habe diesen gestern testweise installiert und bei mir im Outlook sind 2 Ordner mit ca. 150 Unterordner (ca. 200MB !) verschwunden. Google versuchte gerade meine Festplatte zu indexieren und hat vermutlich die beiden Outlook Ordner gelöscht. Sie waren auf jeden Fall nicht mehr auffindbar (trotz kompletter Suche im Outlook und auf der Festplatte. So habe ich fast den ganzen Tag damit verbracht die Ordner wieder zurückzusichern.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

Wen's interessiert: Ich habe am 30.3. auf Day-Seiten recherchiert und dort allerlei dokumentiert, u.a. das Fenster. Bei den Wiederholungen kam ich nicht mehr zu diesem Fenster. Aus der IE-History lässt es sich nicht mehr eindeutig klären. Also:
@day: Fehler sehe ich keinen! Jetzt stell Dir vor, jemand wäre auf diesem von mir gezeigten Fenster gewesen, hätte ein paar Wochen später eine Rechnung gehabt, hätte das ganze wiederholt - der stünde da wie der depp.
Merkst Du was? Ich muss hier einen kleinen Rückzieher machen, weil ich Deine Aussage nicht widerlegen kann - aber das ist ein Pyrrhussieg für Dich


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka hat vermutlich einen alten Dialer auf seinem PC installiert gehabt und hat das Icon am Desktop aufgerufen. Somit wurde noch das alte Dialerskin angezeigt. Nun hat er vermutlich die Domain aufgerufen und den Dialer somit nochmals auf dem PC installiert und so wurde der alte, nicht konforme, Dialer, überschrieben.
> DAY


 Das meinte ich  Das heisst aber, dass jmd der gestern oder vorgestern dort war, unterschiedlichste skins zu Gesicht bekommen hätte. Aha, aha, ist ja interessant.


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, aha, ist ja interessant.


...und sowas sollen Behörden, wie die RegTP oder andere, noch nachvollziehen können? Unmöglich DAS!

Und DAS führt dann eben zu solchen witzigen Aussagen, wie hier:


> Quelle - Pressemitteilung vom 10.03.2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....wo die Verantwortung wieder auf das schwächste Glied der Dialerkette abgewälzt wird, den User. Aber zum Glück wird ja morgen (testweise) das Internet in einem globalen Feldversuch der IOCC abgeschaltet, schau´n mar mal, was das bringt.


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Ich kann sogar durch Mailverkehr mit MP zu 100% bezeugen und BEWEISSEN, daß ich ALLE meine Dialerskins VOR dem 16.3. umgestellt habe. Wie dieses alte Dialerskin auf Deinen PC gekommen ist weiß ich nicht, es muss aber vor dem 16.3. installiert worden sein.

DAY


----------



## dvill (31 März 2005)

*Re: Day networks*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist mir egal, was die RegTP davon hält. An Ihrer unredlichen Absicht besteht (und das ist meine persönliche Auffassung) kein Zweifel. Sie könnten ab morgen Geld verschenken und blieben in meinen Augen doch für ewig a klaaner Griasler!


Was wird hier für ein Schmarrn gebrabbelt?

Vorstehend ist die Eingangsbemerkung. Es geht nicht um die Schlaumeiereien, um wieviel Uhr oder an welchem Tag etwas modifiziert wurde. Es geht um die vielen Tage davor.

Dazu kann man Stellung nehmen, oder kneifen. In beiden Fällen wird es die Meinung bilden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Nein, es geht darum, daß es eine Frist gegeben hat wann die Dialerskins generell umgestellt werden hätten sollen, aber scheinbar gibt es noch immer genug Leute die sich nicht daran halten. 

DAY


----------



## stieglitz (31 März 2005)

Also, die ganze Diskusion um die Dialerskins, ab wann, wie, welche Farbe etc. find ich langsam nur noch ätzend.
Ich bin der Meinung und auch der Überzeugung, dass sich diese Bezahlart inzwischen völlig diskreditiert hat.
*Das Bezahlen über Dialer gehört ganz einfach verboten.*


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es geht darum, daß es eine Frist gegeben hat wann die Dialerskins generell umgestellt werden hätten sollen, aber scheinbar gibt es noch immer genug Leute die sich nicht daran halten.


So könnte man das sagen, insbesondere da es Leute sind, die dir sehr nahe stehen,
wenn du es nicht selber wissen solltes, dann prüfe mal deine "Geschäftfreunde" 
(sind die, die  in KIKA  zu keiner Stellungnahme  bereit waren)  und erzähl jetzt bloß nicht 
dass du keine Geschäftsbeziehungen hättest, die  gibt es schwarz auf weiß, hör auf den Naiven zu spielen.
das ist langsam albern 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Mit der neuen Verordnung ab 16/17.6. wird dann hoffentlich der Dialer wieder ein neues besseres Image bekommen. Denn wenn es dann noch immer Reklamationen geben sollte, sind die Leute wirklich selber schuld. Dann sollte man sie entweder in einen Deutschkurs schicken oder (neue) Brillen verschreiben.

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es geht darum, daß es eine Frist gegeben hat wann die Dialerskins generell umgestellt werden hätten sollen, aber scheinbar gibt es noch immer genug Leute die sich nicht daran halten. DAY


 Im Wettbewerb "wer ist das dunkelste hellgraue Schaf", wurde day networks von einem Unbekannten überholt, der so schwarz war, dass ihn keiner sehen konnte...???
Ich weiß nicht, wie ich zu diesem skin komme. Gestern mittags hatte ich's noch nicht, gestern nachmittags hatte ich's. Abgespeichert hab ich's um 16:25 als screenshot. Im anschliessenden screenvideo stürzte XP ab (ich habs gerade aus dem temp-Ordner gefischt).


----------



## Kalle59 (31 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Also, die ganze Diskusion um die Dialerskins, ab wann, wie, welche Farbe etc. find ich langsam nur noch ätzend.
> Ich bin der Meinung und auch der Überzeugung, dass sich diese Bezahlart inzwischen völlig diskreditiert hat.
> *Das Bezahlen über Dialer gehört ganz einfach verboten.*



*Völlige Übereinstimmung*


----------



## dvill (31 März 2005)

Es geht in diesem Thread nicht um kleinkariertes Termingezerre, sondern um die Gesamtsicht des Umgangs mit den Kunden und den Informationspflichten.

Richtigerweise wurde gesagt, die Informationen sind kryptisch und mit erkennbarer Absicht so gestaltet, dass ein eiliger Kunde schnell mal etwas übersehen könnte.

Genau dieses wurde von LG Mannheim so befunden und deutlich formuliert.

Der Thread-Eröffner hat zu diesem Treiben eine persönliche Meinung geäußert, dass er die Fenstergestaltung irreführend und die dadurch erkennbare Absicht unredlich findet. Dem kann ich mich inhaltlich voll anschließen.

Daraus ergibt sich genau eine Frage an die, die solche Layouts erstellt haben (egal, zu welcher Zeit):

Was bringt einen dazu, solche Layouts zu gestalten?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> dann prüfe mal deine "Geschäftfreunde"
> (sind die, die  in KIKA  zu keiner Stellungnahme  bereit waren)  und erzähl jetzt bloß nicht
> dass du keine Geschäftsbeziehungen hättest, die  gibt es schwarz auf weiß, hör auf den Naiven zu spielen.
> das ist langsam albern
> ...



Wenn Du unter "Geschäftsbeziehung" auch verstehst, daß ich monatlich eine Gutschrift überwiesen bekomme dann ist das OK. Was die machen weiß ich nicht, ich kann nur für mich sprechen und ich habe versucht alle Dialerskins bis 16.3 alle umzustellen. Von mir aus kann man alle nicht rechtskonformen Dialerskins sofort deaktivieren oder löschen. Zeit genug haben ja mittlerweile alle gehabt und wissen müsste es ja theoretisch auch jeder Projektinhaber.

rept.....de läuft nun auch über mich und das Dialerskin ist auch rechtskonform ! 

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

@stieglitz & kalle: Was hier abläuft, ist realsatirisches slapstick vom Feinsten! Woanders müsstest Du da viel Geld bezahlen


----------



## dvill (31 März 2005)

blabla-Poster schrieb:
			
		

> blabla... das Dialerskin ist auch rechtskonform !


Wir reden gerade einmal von Anstand.

Frage: Ist es anständig, solche Layouts zu haben?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Was soll daran nicht anständig sein, wenn ein ERWACHSENER sich ein Reptil zulegen will und sich dann auf meiner Homepage über Reptilien erkundigt ?  Er muss ja den kostenpflichten Content nicht benutzen wenn er nicht will.

DAY


----------



## dvill (31 März 2005)

*Noch einmal:

Frage: Ist es anständig, Layouts zu haben, die potentielle Kunden eher verwirren als informieren?*

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (31 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @stieglitz & kalle: Was hier abläuft, ist realsatirisches slapstick vom Feinsten! Woanders müsstest Du da viel Geld bezahlen



Ich gönn Dir das von ganzem Herzen


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> *Noch einmal:
> 
> Frage: Ist es anständig, Layouts zu haben, die potentielle Kunden eher verwirren als informieren?*
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Du ich kann sehr gut lesen und wenn Du es größer schreibst, werde ich auch keine andere Antwort geben. Das ist DEINE PERSÖNLICHE Meinung und sonst nichts. Ich verwirre niemanden sondern liefere Informationen -PASTA !

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> -PASTA !


http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/rezepte/pasta-mit-fleisch.htm


> Rezepte für Pasta mit Fleisch



mhh , lecker....:rotfl: 

cp

PS: und alle Rezepte gratis....


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> PS: und alle Rezepte gratis....



Fragt sich nur wie lange noch....  

Danke auf jeden Fall für Deinen Tipp. Werde sie mal auf meine Liste stellen   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt sich nur wie lange noch....


kann ich dir ganz  genau sagen:  solange bis gewisse "Geschäftsleute" im Stil der Kaperung von hit1 "über Nacht" 
ein Nonadultabzockseite  draus "kreieren" 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

day schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verwirre niemanden sondern liefere Informationen





> Information ist der (geglückte) Transfer von Wissen, ist also das (neue) Wissen, das beim Rezipienten zu einer Veränderung des bisherigen Wissens führt. Im engeren Sinne ist es das Wissen, das einem Menschen (oder einer Institution) zuvor fehlte, um bei einem aktuellen Problem eine sachgerechte Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstens wurde die Domain hit1 gelöscht und nicht gekapert und zweitens kann man ja auch noch Domains kaufen....

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2005)

Oh so feinfühlig , dann werd ich mich mal verabschieden, da mir erstens diese Nonsenserei auf den Nerv geht 
und ich keine Gefühle verletzen möchte. Wenn es keine Kaperung war , warum mußte
 er sie denn wieder herausgeben? 

Wenn ich mal meine Wohnungstür versehentlich offenstehen  lasse, berechtigt das auch nicht meinen  Nachbarn 
meine Wohnung zu übernehmen.

Mir ist diese ganze Debatte zu dämlich, das ist keine Realsatire mehr , das hat höchstens  noch das Niveau einer  Klamotte

Bis mal wieder etwas sinnvolleres auf der Pfanne liegt 

cp


----------



## Counselor (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Erstens wurde die Domain hit1 gelöscht und nicht gekapert und zweitens kann man ja auch noch Domains kaufen...


Und wenn der Inhaber nicht verkaufen mag? Zu welchen Mitteln greift man dann?


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Dann erhöht man den Preis so lange bis der Inhaber verkauft oder besorgt sich eine adequate Domain.
> 
> DAY


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> oder besorgt sich eine adequate Domain.


Wie z.B. Google ohne zweites g...


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

Ahhhhh. Argumentenarmut. 

Gruß Helmut

(Bin erstaunt, wie zwei Leute aus dem DialerBizz hier allen Leuten zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat. Zu tiefst entäuscht von der AntidialerFront)


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2005)

kann ich gut mit leben, anonyme Sprayer sind immer gut für Dumpfparolen 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es keine Kaperung war , warum mußte
> er sie denn wieder herausgeben?



Kaperung wäre es wie bei ebay.de gewesen wo jemand einen gefakten KK zum Provider schickt und der diesen dann bestätigt. Bei hit1 hat der Provider die Domain gelöscht und MD war eben der Erste der die Domain "gesehen" hat. Er hat sie vermutlich wieder zurückgegeben da die Domain nicht wie in der Presse 20.000 sondern nur 4.000 Besucher/Tag hatte und sich vermutlich nur wenige Leute am Tag eingewählt haben und ihm der Stress zu groß war um so eine Domain zu kämpfen.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat sie vermutlich wieder zurückgegeben da die Domain nicht wie in der Presse 20.000 sondern nur 4.000 Besucher/Tag hatte und sich vermutlich nur wenige Leute am Tag eingewählt haben und ihm der Stress zu groß war um so eine Domain zu kämpfen.


Quatsch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9648

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Zumindest hat das MD so ungefähr im DC erzählt.  Das Portal hat sicher einen gewissen Werktitelsschutz aufgebaut und man hätte vor Gericht mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch die Domain erkämpfen können. Das streitet ja auch keiner ab. Mir ging es nur um den Begriff "kapern" - und das stimmt eben nicht.

DAY


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der neuen Verordnung ab 16/17.6. wird dann hoffentlich der Dialer wieder ein neues besseres Image bekommen.


Diesen Quatsch hatte man vor dem 15.08.2003 oft zu hören bekommen. In den letzten 19 Monaten hat sich zwar viel getan, doch der Dialer an sich ist und bleibt mMn ein unbeliebtes Micropayment.
Wenn da irgendjemand behauptet, er habe zig tausende zufriedene Kunden, dann werde ich das nie glauben - allein in meiner wahrlich weitläufigen Bekanntschaft/Kundschaft gab es bislang noch nie jemanden, der einen Dialer absichtlich genutzt hatte/genutzt haben wollte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

Verzweifelt aus dem off-topic rudernd...



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe keinen Fehler gemacht. Ich kann lediglich nicht mehr dokumentieren, wie ich genau zu dem Bild aus dem Eingangsposting kam, das ich gestern um 16:25 abgespeichert habe. Das hängt auch damit zusammen, dass ich für gewöhnlich nicht weiter komme als bis zum ersten ok, weil dann allerlei Warnprogramme ihren Dienst tun. Gestern war es dann so, dass XP eingefroren ist. Danach habe ich vergeblich versucht, die Sache zu wiederholen. Was ich noch habe, ist ein leerer Ordner "grusskarten.ag" mit einer Verknüpfung zu gag-10192 und ein paar Screenvideos, in denen komischerweise nicht day networks auftaucht, sondern jemand anderer (ein anderer Inhalteanbieter).

jedenfalls kam ich NICHT von grusskar*.com - das stand nur auf dem skin.  Vielleicht hilft Dir das was. Eigentlich finde ich's reichlich lächerlich, da Du ja zugibst, dieses irreführende Fenster bis zum 16.3. verwendet zu haben. Naja.


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Nur zur Aufklärung: Ich besitze die grus*kart*n.com und leite auf das PP grus*kart*n.AG das mir NICHT gehört. d.h. ich bin dort nur Webmaster.

Warum soll das alte Dialerskin irreführend gewesen sein ?  Wenn man ÜBERHAUPT KEINE Umsatzrückgänge seit der Umstellung auf die neuen Dialerskins hat, dann kann mir niemand weiss machen das die alten Dialerskins irreführend waren.  

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> . d.h. ich bin dort nur Webmaster.


Komödienstadel und Ohnsorgtheater  :vlol:


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK - BEWEISSE !!!!  daß ich nicht nur Webmaster bei grus*kart*n.ag bin !!  Irgendwelche Behauptungen kann jeder hier aufstellen die nicht stimmen. So einen Schwachsinn was Du da erzählst bzw. den Leuten hier vermitteln willst, ist doch nicht mehr auszuhalten.  

Ich bin wirklich SEHR enttäuscht von Deiner UNWISSENHEIT was Dialer-PP betrifft. Du solltest ein paar Nachhilfestunden nehmen und dann erst wieder posten.

DAY


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch nicht mehr auszuhalten.


Niemand zwingt dich hier  zu posten 

tf


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Captain Picard wollte eigentlich schon lange weg sein, anstattdessen verbreitet er hier nur lauter Schwachsinn der nicht stimmt. 

Also, WO sind die Beweiße das ich nicht nur Webmaster dort bin ?

Ich bin wirklich sehr enttäuscht von Euch daß Ihr mit so blöden Tricks (z.B. alte Dialerskins) daherkommen müsst und keine wirklichen Argumente mehr findet...

DAY


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard wollte eigentlich schon lange weg sein,


ich kann mich nicht entsinnen dich auf der Liste der Mods gesehen zu haben, 
wenn es um Schwachsinn geht  müßten viele Postings gelöscht werden.

tf



> WO sind die Beweiße


PS: Was sind Beweiße, eine  neue Wandfarbe?


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Ich verkünde im Vergleich zu Captain Picard und Aka-Aka nicht Dinge die nicht stimmen (z.B. alte Dialerskins) -  und Captain Picard wollte sich ja ein paar Postings zuvor ja schon verabschieden...

Dann ändere das "ß" gegen ein "s" und Du weist was ich meine. Also WO sind die Beweise das ich bei Gru*skart*n.AG nicht nur Webmaster bin ?

DAY


----------



## dvill (31 März 2005)

PASTA-Poster schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwelche Behauptungen kann jeder hier aufstellen die nicht stimmen.


Endlich mal ein wahres Wort.

Wir hatten schon viele Nebelkerzenwerfer im Forum. Die jetzige Vorstellung ist vergleichweise schwach.

Gut war bisher nur die Eingangsfrage und die Aufarbeitung bis zum Urteilstext des LG Mannheim. Der Rest taugt nur für die Entsorgung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Ich kann zumindest alles beweisen was ich sage und stelle nicht Leute hier im Forum mit blosen Vermutungen blos.

An Eurer Stelle würde ich lieber die Energie aufwenden und darum kämpfen das die nicht rechtskonformen alten Dialerskins so rasch wie möglich abgeschalten werden...

DAY


----------



## A John (31 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Was bringt einen dazu, solche Layouts zu gestalten?


Es geht darum auszutesten, was juristisch gerade noch haltbar oder durchsetzbar ist.
In diesem Wissen balanciert man haarscharf auf der äußersten Kante des *noch* nicht ausdrücklich Verbotenen. Bewusste- oder unbewusste Ausrutscher nicht ausgeschlossen.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du unter "Geschäftsbeziehung" auch verstehst, daß ich monatlich eine Gutschrift überwiesen bekomme dann ist das OK. Was die machen weiß ich nicht, ich kann nur für mich sprechen.


Einfach mal nach [Nachname]+[Ort] googeln.
Die Ergebnisse von Schm******* + Bü******** klären dich auf.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe dem Sitebetreiber mal eine Mail geschickt und ein paar Anmerkungen über das Dialermilieu gemacht.
Einen Link auf diesen Thread, und 2 deiner Postings habe ich auch reingesetzt   

Gruß A. John


----------



## dvill (31 März 2005)

PASTA-Poster schrieb:
			
		

> An Eurer Stelle würde ich lieber die Energie aufwenden und darum kämpfen das die nicht rechtskonformen alten Dialerskins so rasch wie möglich abgeschalten werden...


An unserer Stelle wissen wir schon, was wir tun.

Wenn wir nun sehen, dass die, deren Geschäftsmodelle wir widerlich finden, sich nun bei uns reinschleimen wollen, ist das wie eine höhere Auszeichnung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach mal nach [Nachname]+[Ort] googeln.
> Die Ergebnisse von Schm******* + Bü******** klären dich auf.



Sorry, aber ich stehe auf der Leitung. Was soll ich im Google finden ?  Nur weil ISAS als Projektbetreiber von einigen meiner Domains drinnen steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß ich täglich mit ihm telefoniere. Wenn Du nicht glaubst, daß ich vielleicht nur 1x/Monat denen ein Mail schicke, dann kannst Du gerne mal die S. fragen ob es stimmt.  Also ich verstehe unter gute Geschäftsverbindungen etwas anderes...

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> An unserer Stelle wissen wir schon, was wir tun.
> 
> Wenn wir nun sehen, dass die, deren Geschäftsmodelle wir widerlich finden, sich nun bei uns reinschleimen wollen, ist das wie eine höhere Auszeichnung.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Also mir scheint es NICHT so, daß Ihr wisst was Ihr tut. Bis jetzt habe ich nur gejamere von Euch gelesen das manche noch alte Dialerskins verwenden. Warum macht dann niemand von Euch etwas dagegen ?

"Schleimen" brauche ich hier wirklich nicht sondern ich stelle hier nur einiges richtig was manche hier falsch posten weil sie scheinbar keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.  Das ist ja absolt lächerlich hier zu behaupten ich verwende noch alte Dialerskins und bin nicht nur Webmaster bei Grus*kart*n.ag.

DAY


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2005)

Blablablaba , bin mal gespannt wie  lang dieses Gedödel weitergeht, ob der Herr  aus Ö ernsthaft glaubt, 
sich hier mit Massenpostings Meriten zu verdienen? Nur als Hinweis:  die Forensoftware  vergibt 
Titel *nicht* automatisch ....

ww


----------



## A John (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber ich stehe auf der Leitung.


Macht nix, das hast du mit vielen deiner Kollegen gemeinsam. :roll:



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich im Google finden ?


Stell dich nicht dümmer, als du bist. Google, lese und versuche zu verstehen.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> "Schleimen" brauche ich hier wirklich nicht sondern ich stelle hier nur einiges richtig was manche hier falsch posten weil sie scheinbar keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.


Da fällt mir der Slogan von den milliarden Fliegen ein....

Gruß A. John


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Du kannst mich gerne wieder zurücksetzen. Ich brauche den Titel "Member" nicht. Im wirklichen Leben bin ich schon "Ing." und "Eur.Ing." und bald auch "Dipl.HTL.Ing" und kann gerne auf den Titel "Member" verzichten.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dich nicht dümmer, als du bist. Google, lese und versuche zu verstehen.



Was soll dieses Versteckspiel ?  Ich kann auch sagen daß Du was im Google suchen sollst was ich mir denke. Wie Du ja weisst hat Google 8 Milliarden Seiten im Index. Du kannst mir aber gerne eine PN schicken, denn ich weiss wirklich nicht was Du meinst.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verkünde im Vergleich zu Captain Picard und Aka-Aka nicht Dinge die nicht stimmen (z.B. alte Dialerskins)


 nochmal: "nicht stimmen" ist hier relativ, heute abend ändere ich aber das posting
aka


----------



## Teleton (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es geht darum, daß es eine Frist gegeben hat wann die Dialerskins generell umgestellt werden hätten sollen, aber scheinbar gibt es noch immer genug Leute die sich nicht daran halten.
> DAY



Welche Frist meinst Du eigentlich ? 

Die alte Verfügung 54/03 galt ja nun schon was länger. So wie ich die Infos aus Deinem Thread im Branchenforum verstanden hatte(gibts den noch?), wurden durch die RegTP bestimmte Sachen wie Schriftgrösse, Kontrast u.ä. "gerügt".
Rüge im Verwaltungsrecht kenne ich nicht, wobei ich zugebe dort nur geringe Kenntnisse zu haben. Kann es sein dass die "Rüge" im Rahmen einer -irgendwo im Verwaltungsverfahrensgesetz vorgeschriebenen- Anhörung vor dem beabsichtigten Erlass eines Verwaltungsaktes (Entzug der Registrierung) erfolgte ? 
Wobei ich dann die RegTP nicht verstehe, dass keine Massnahmen erfolgten, denn durch eine Reparatur der Skins wird ein alter nicht verfügungskonformer Dialer ja nicht geheilt.

Wenns so wäre finde ich es recht pompös jetzt über die Kollegen zu wettern die sich noch nicht dran halten.


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Eine "offizielle" Frist gab es von MP nicht die Dialerskins umzustellen. Es gab nur die Frist von der RegTP daß Dialerskins bis 16.3. noch registrierbar/einreichbar sind. Wenn also jemand noch eine Änderung am Dialerskin durchführen wollte, dann musste er das bis spätestens 16.3 machen. 

DAY


----------



## dvill (31 März 2005)

PASTA-Poster schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir scheint es NICHT so, daß Ihr wisst was Ihr tut.


Auf diesen Schein können wir gut verzichten.

Fakt ist, dass dieses Forum als private Initiative allein durch die Kraft der Worte dem Wirken einer millionenschweren Lobby Grenzen aufzeigen konnte und die Großverdiener dieser Branche nun hier angekrochen kommen, ob sie mitposten dürfen ...

Wenn das keine Erfolgsgeschichte ist.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Wie schon vorhin geschrieben, ich komme nicht angekrochen noch schleime ich mich hier rein. Es werden hier nur manchmal falsche Sachen gepostet und ich versuche die richtigzustellen.

DAY


----------



## A John (31 März 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, dass dieses Forum als private Initiative allein durch die Kraft der Worte dem Wirken einer millionenschweren Lobby Grenzen aufzeigen konnte...


Nicht zu vergessen den enormen Aufwand an Zeit und Mühen derer, die es  betreiben und jeden Tag damit rechnen müssen, von Amok laufenden Rechtsverdrehern vor den Kadi gezerrt zu werden



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> und die Großverdiener dieser Branche nun hier angekrochen kommen, ob sie mitposten dürfen ...
> Wenn das keine Erfolgsgeschichte ist.


Wie bereits gesagt, offenbar herrscht im Milieu eine gewisse Nervosität.
Dies bestätigt wohl, dass die Richtung des Forums stimmt.

Gruß A. John


----------



## DAY.DE (31 März 2005)

Ich finde das Forum ja auch wirklich echt gut. Es ist ja sehr lobenswert wenn sich jemand um die illegalen Dialer und Autodialer kümmert. 

DAY


----------



## drboe (31 März 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Feststellung, dass sich cp um 17:30 Uhr nahezu final verabschiedete, dessen ungeachtet aber weiter postete - er wird seine Gründe haben, wird man wohl noch treffen können. Und zwar ganz ohne  auf der Liste der Mods zu stehen.



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> > WO sind die Beweiße
> 
> 
> PS: Was sind Beweiße, eine  neue Wandfarbe?


Auch diese Bemerkung gehört sicher zur hohen Kunst des Argumentierens, fern jeden löschenswerten Schwachsinns. 

'mal ehrlich: was wollt Ihr? Wenn sich hier Leute aus der bewußten Branche outen, dann geniesst doch deren intellektuellen Striptease, anstatt hier ständig Beissreflexe zu kultivieren. Bessere und bequemere Zeugen gegen die Dialer-Abzocke bekommt man anders nicht.

M. Boettcher

--
PS: wer Schreibfehler findet, darf die behalten oder ein Tam-tam um gefundene Peanuts veranstalten. Ganz nach Belieben.


----------



## technofreak (31 März 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> 'mal ehrlich: was wollt Ihr? Wenn sich hier Leute aus der bewußten Branche outen, dann geniesst doch deren intellektuellen Striptease, anstatt hier ständig Beissreflexe zu kultivieren. Bessere und bequemere Zeugen gegen die Dialer-Abzocke bekommt man anders nicht.



und?  haben wir es gelöscht (auch wenn es eigentlich als  Sondermüll  bezeichnet werden könnte    ) 

tf


----------



## drboe (31 März 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> und?  haben wir es gelöscht (auch wenn es eigentlich als  Sondermüll  bezeichnet werden könnte    )


Die Frage kannst Du Dir sicher ebenso leicht beantworten wie die: habe ich das behauptet? 

Man kann aber auch auf "Hinweise" verzichten, dass sich der oder der hier ja nicht beteiligen müsse, schleimt etc.. Dann macht der sich womöglich wirklich vom Acker. Und das wäre doch schade  Provoziert, haltet den Branchenkennern den Spiegel und ihre Versäumnisse vor, stichelt und zeigt ihnen, was sie für Schlawiner sind, wo sie bewußt das Recht brechen usw. Kommen die erst einmal ins reden, verteidigen, belegen, fliesst mehr Info, als man sonst mühsam zusammenklauben kann. Diese Taktik halte ich für erfolgreicher.

M. Boettcher


----------



## webwatcher (31 März 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Provoziert, haltet den Branchenkennern den Spiegel und ihre Versäumnisse vor, stichelt und zeigt ihnen, was sie für Schlawiner sind, wo sie bewußt das Recht brechen usw. Kommen die erst einmal ins reden, verteidigen, belegen, fliesst mehr Info, als man sonst mühsam zusammenklauben kann. Diese Taktik halte ich für erfolgreicher


Jein, diese Branche ist dermaßen schmerzunempfindlich, dass jeder Pharmakaloge voller Neid 
auf deren Fortschritte  in der Schmerzmittelforschung blickt. Einzig die geradezu atemberaubende 
Offenheit, mit der das Weltbild vermittelt wird, läßt den unsäglichen Schmonzes, der da vom Stapel gelassen 
wird,  ertragen, wie du treffend kommentierst , um diese ganze  Bagage mit ihrer Chuzpe vorzuführen..

ww


----------



## Teleton (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> . Wie gesagt, ALLE unsere Dialerskins wurden vor dem 16.3 umgestellt und dieses hier von Dir angeführte Dialerskin ist ein ALTES Dialerskin das nicht mehr geladen werden kann !
> 
> Geändert wurde das große "OK" auf ein sehr kleines "OK", der grüne Pfeil wurde sehr klein gemacht, die Schrift wurde auch verkleinert und der Preis wird nun einheitlich auch in Schwarz angezeigt.
> 
> ...



Also ich hätte da heute noch einen gefunden. Hier ist der Link veröffentlicht:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99432#99432


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

Am Ende des Tages angekommen...


			
				day/dialercenter schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hatte im Dezember 2003 bei Grussk*.AG eine durchschnittliche Haltezeit von 7,0 Minuten und 5 stellige Einwahlen


Ich wollte mir den Dialer von damals ankucken im November 2004 - aber web.archive gab ihn mir nicht 
Ob's wohl was in der Art hier war? (gibt man den link direkt ein, erhält man einen aktuellen MP-Dialer, siehe Anhang, das funktioniert ja prinzipiell mit jedem beliebigen Dialerlink, oder? s.a. hier. ) 
>140.000 Euro Umsatz, wie viel sieht man davon eigentlich, wenn man zu Unrecht davon ausging, dass mainpean-Dialer rechtskonform sind?


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Also, WO sind die Beweiße das ich nicht nur Webmaster dort bin ?


Mir scheint, hier im Forum interessiert das niemanden - Du bist, der Du bist - ob Webmaster, Projektbetreiber oder sonstewer! Du kommst aus der Liga, die durch dieses Forum hier analysiert und bei Unregelmäßigkeiten auch bekämpft werden soll.


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Also WO sind die Beweise das ich bei Gru*skart*n.AG nicht nur Webmaster bin ?


Sag´ Du es uns, beweise, dass Du damit nichts zu tun hast.


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> An Eurer Stelle würde ich lieber die Energie aufwenden und darum kämpfen das die nicht rechtskonformen alten Dialerskins so rasch wie möglich abgeschalten werden...


Auf welcher Grundlage oder Intuition hin? Ist diese Forum womöglich behördennah installiert? Was für ein Schmarr´n!


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja absolt lächerlich hier zu behaupten ich verwende noch alte Dialerskins und bin nicht nur Webmaster bei Grus*kart*n.ag.


Was heißt das? Grusskat*n.ag zeigt einen Verantwortlichen aus Puchheim auf - ist der auf iher Gehaltsliste? Da ich morgen wieder mal in P. bin, werde ich das Anwesen des Webmasters mal cheken. Ich fahre übrigens einen DB M-Klasse (silber) und habe generell viele Fragen.


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Im wirklichen Leben bin ich schon "Ing."


Was tut das denn bittschön zur Sache? Ist Dialerbe-/vertrieb etwa ein Studienfach?


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden hier nur manchmal falsche Sachen gepostet und ich versuche die richtigzustellen.


... in Deine Richtung, wie mir scheint!


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Forum ja auch wirklich echt gut. Es ist ja sehr lobenswert wenn sich jemand um die illegalen Dialer und Autodialer kümmert.


Ach ja? Die Themen, wo das Forum an seine Grenzen stößt, findest Du gut? Die meisten User mit Dialerproblemen fallen aber aber auf den üblichen, deutschen Content und dessen Abrechnungstoole rein - und hier stehst Du zur Disposition. Ich darf dabei wieder die graue Schrift auf grauem Hintergund über _frankrei**.de_ erwähnen.


----------



## DAY.DE (1 April 2005)

Ach Mensch Du musst Zeit haben. Wozu forscht Du bei Dialern herum die schon lange nicht mehr aktiv sind ? Suche lieber Dialer die heute nicht rechtskonform sind - das bringt sicher mehr.

Wie kommst Du auf 140.000 EUR ?  Ich habe nie geschrieben daß ich 140.000 EUR verdient habe.  Aber ist ja auch egal, prinzipiell verdient ca. 50% MP und die Telekom und 50% der Projektinhaber. Von den 50% bekommt dann der Webmaster einen gewissen Anteil ab (je nach PP zwischen 50-100%)

DAY


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2005)

Magst nicht lieber schlafen geh´n?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst Du auf 140.000 EUR ?  Ich habe nie geschrieben daß ich 140.000 EUR verdient habe.  Aber ist ja auch egal, prinzipiell verdient ca. 50% MP und die Telekom und 50% der Projektinhaber. Von den 50% bekommt dann der Webmaster einen gewissen Anteil ab (je nach PP zwischen 50-100%)
> DAY


 Wenn dem Dialer die Registrierung entzogen worden ist, wo sind dann die 140.000 Euro geblieben? (Umsatz schrieb ich, berechnet aus der kleinsten möglichen fünfstelligen Zahl 10.000 mal Haltezeit mal 2 Euro/min = 140.000 Euro. Wenn der Dialer aber nicht rechtskonform war, müsste der "Umsatz" bei 140.000 bleiben, aber die Einnahmen für alle Beteiligten bei 0. Alles, was darüber liegt, ist betrügerisch eingenommenes Geld. Oder? Wo ist mein Denkfehler?
Oder zahlt mainpean trotzdem aus? Von welchem Geld denn?
P.S.: Was mein Engagement angeht, kann ich Dich beruhigen. Davon betrifft Dich der geringste Anteil.


----------



## Wembley (1 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Mensch Du musst Zeit haben. Wozu forscht Du bei Dialern herum die schon lange nicht mehr aktiv sind ? Suche lieber Dialer die heute nicht rechtskonform sind - das bringt sicher mehr.



Du tust gerade so, als würde man dir Jugendsünden, die du vor 25 Jahren begangen hast (wie z. B. Mitschülern das Jausenbrot verstecken), vorwerfen. Deine Grundsatzentscheidung, ins Dialergeschäft zu gehen und dort nach Meinung vieler mit nicht ordentlich gekennzeichneten  Höchstpreisen (ich rede jetzt nicht von gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen) die große Kohle zu machen, hast du vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit getroffen. Das gesellschaftliche Ansehen eines Dialerbetreibers ist ja nicht unbedingt hoch, daher werden neutralere Bezeichnungen wie "Ankündigungsunternehmer", die irgendwie nicht schlecht klingen, aber mit denen viele nichts anfangen können, verwendet.
Nun geht die Dialer-Ära dem Ende zu und jetzt möchte man von heute auf morgen den Dialer-Mief abstreifen, denn wie gesagt, das macht sich rufmäßig nicht so gut. Aber das Geld, das man damit verdient hat, behält man trotzdem gerne, aber mit der Vergangenheit will man nicht konfrontiert werden.

P.S.: Die Tendenz, Preise zu "verstecken", soweit es erlaubt ist, besteht weiterhin. Es gibt keine Verhaltensänderung.


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Dialer aber nicht rechtskonform war, müsste der "Umsatz" bei 140.000 bleiben, aber die Einnahmen für alle Beteiligten bei 0. Alles, was darüber liegt, ist betrügerisch eingenommenes Geld.


Wieso, was darüber liegt? Wenn der Dialer nicht (echt) rechtskonform war, ist alles inkrimminerter Umsatz!

Wo das Geld bleibt, ist MEn recht einfach zu erklären - die T-Com zieht es mit der Verbindung ein und schüttet die Anbietervergütung sofort aus. Der Dialeranbieter (z. B. ein Berliner oder Grasbrunner) gibt die Zahlung mit seinen Abzügen weiter an den Projektbetreiber. Bei Widerspruch des Endkunden kümmert sich die T-Com um das Forderungsmanagement. Sollte der Betrag letztlich und uneinbringlich beim Kunden verbleiben, bekommt der Dialeranbieter eine Rücklastschrift der T-Com, die steuerbezüglich in die Verlustzone fallen könnte, gleichzeitig aber auch wieder den Projektbetreibern u. U. von laufenden Umsätzen abgezogen wird.
Wenn mal ein Projekt schief läuft, ist die Gelwaschmaschine T-Com auf Auszahlung programmiert - wie die spätere Verteilung erfolgt, konnte nur gemutmaßt werden.


----------



## Qoppa (1 April 2005)

*Re: Day networks*

Hui - sieben Seiten Diskussion an einem Tag ..... aber worüber eigentlich? Die grundsätzlichen Fragen, die Aka gestellt und stellvertretend an den fleissigen Dialervertreter hier gerichtet hatte, die wurden - wieder einmal!! - umgangen   


Daher noch einmal: 



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Lassen wir mal alle RegTP-Regeln usw. weg. Schauen Sie sich mal Ihr [edit: wertendes Wort entfernt] Grusskartenfenster an.
> Was fällt auf? Der grüne Pfeil nach rechts.
> Das ist für mich aus psychologischer Sicht Irreführung. Der Pfeil lenkt die Blickrichtung nach rechts und der Preis ist unsichtbar, während man sich konzentriert, um OK einzutippen. Es ist mir egal, was die RegTP davon hält. An Ihrer unredlichen Absicht besteht (und das ist meine persönliche Auffassung) kein Zweifel.





			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Und es ist eine meines Erachtens offensichtlich und nicht sinnvoll bestreitbar, dass
> 1. Die Ok-Eingabe _oberhalb_ der zu bestätigenden Information ein Witz ist. Angenommen, man hat einen schriftlichen Vertrag, unterschreibt - und sieht erst dann das Kleingedruckte, dann kann man die Unterschrift (die nicht zum Spass _Unter_schrift heisst) zurück nehmen ("Haustürgeschäfte").
> 2. Der Pfeil bewusst und aktiv verhindert, die relevante Information (Preis) zur Kenntnis zu nehmen. Wenn zwar eine Preisangabe vorhanden ist, aber gleichzeitig in vollster Absicht layouttechnisch davon abgelenkt wird, hat das den gleichen Effekt, als wenn keine da wäre. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das jemand anders sieht. ....
> ...



Das angesprochene Problem hat eine rechtliche und eine moralische Seite. Die rechtliche wurde durch das Urteil des LG Mannheim präzise herausgearbeitet - mit der Folge, daß alle Dialereinwahlen, die auf diesem Mechanismus beruhen, vermutlich mit Erfolg anfechtbar sind!

Das mag die Dialeranbieter kalt lassen, solange es genügend willige Opfer gibt, die sich nicht getrauen, diesen Weg zu gehen. Aber die interessante Konstellation ist ja, daß Herr DAY sich hier als sympathischer und verständiger Vertreter seiner Zunft präsentiert. Daher die brennende Frage: wie sieht´s mit der moralischen Haltung aus? Ich möchte wirklich verstehen, was sich jemand denkt, wenn er "Angebote" in die Welt setzt, die niemand bei klarem Bewußtsein annehmen würde. Die mit Absicht und Präzision auf Täuschung optimiert sind.


----------



## DAY.DE (1 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> gleichzeitig aber auch wieder den Projektbetreibern u. U. von laufenden Umsätzen abgezogen wird.



Es ist mir immer mit Schrecken zu lesen wie ungenau Ihr immer informiert seit.  Bei MP handelt es sich um einen stornofreien Tarif d.h. die Stornokosten werden nicht an den Projektbetreiber bzw. Webmaster weitergereicht bzw. vom Umsatz abgzogen da MP die Storno-Quote schon fix in den Ausschüttungsbetrag eingerechnet hat.

Mich wundert es deshalb überhaupt nicht, daß ich nun sogar schon mittels PN gebeten werde hier nicht weiter "herumzunerven". Scheinbar steht ja der gute Ruf vom Forum auf dem Spiel. Den unwissenden Leuten die zu Euch kommen könnt Ihr ja vielleicht noch vermitteln daß Ihr Euch gut auskennt, aber mir und anderen Dialer-Projektinhabern sicher nicht. Es ist wirklich sehr erschreckend, wie unwissend Ihr nach 3 Jahren noch immer seit   

@Qoppa
Lies bitte den ganzen Thread bevor Du hier so etwas schreibst. Es wurde "aufgedeckt" daß Aka-Aka einen alten Dialer hier gepostet hat den ich schon seit mindestens 16.3. nicht mehr verwende. Diese ganzen Anschuldigungen verlaufen also alle im Sand.

Nachdem ich heut Geburtstag habe, mache ich Euch deshalb ein großes Geschenk, und decke Eure Unwissenheit nicht weiter auf, weil ich HEUTE hier NICHT weiter posten werde.  

Einen schönen und erfolgreichen Tag wünsche ich Euch allen.

DAY


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist mir immer mit Schrecken zu lesen wie ungenau Ihr immer informiert seit.


Damit müssen wir leben, machen aber das möglichst Beste draus. Wie genau Verträge ausschau´n wäre im Einzelfall zu prüfen. MP macht´s so wie Du beschrieben hast und andere eben anders. Hier ging es aber nicht um einen speziellen Einzelfall sondern allenfalls um ein anzunehmendes Beispiel. Was Deine Sorge um die "unwissenden Leute" und das Forum betrifft, so würde ich die mir nicht machen - es kann sich jeder nach Belieben an einer öffentlichen Diskussion beteiligen und jeder kann sich sein eigenes Bild über die diskutierten Themen und die verschiedenen Standpunkte machen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> mache ich Euch deshalb ein großes Geschenk, und decke Eure Unwissenheit nicht weiter auf


Wie gütig.... :roll:


----------



## Teleton (1 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde "aufgedeckt" daß Aka-Aka einen alten Dialer hier gepostet hat den ich schon seit mindestens 16.3. nicht mehr verwende. Diese ganzen Anschuldigungen verlaufen also alle im Sand.



Was ist denn nun mit dem von oben der jedenfalls gestern noch im Einsatz war? Zu finden auf einer Seite die sich mit einem kürzlich vergangen Fest (Hasen Eier usw.) beschäftigt.  



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich heut Geburtstag habe, mache ich Euch deshalb ein großes Geschenk, und decke Eure Unwissenheit nicht weiter auf, weil ich HEUTE hier NICHT weiter posten werde.



Danke, ist ja selten, dass man was brauchbares geschenkt bekommt. :lol:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> @Qoppa
> Lies bitte den ganzen Thread bevor Du hier so etwas schreibst. Es wurde "aufgedeckt" daß Aka-Aka einen alten Dialer hier gepostet hat den ich schon seit mindestens 16.3. nicht mehr verwende. Diese ganzen Anschuldigungen verlaufen also alle im Sand.


@all but DAY.DE:
schoen, dass er sich, auf eine moralische Beurteilung seines Treibens hin angesprochen, damit herausredet, dass dieses vor dem 16.3 passierte (ein Termin, der  maximal juristische, aber keinerlei moralische Relevanz hat). Fazit: Seit mindestens 14 Tagen taeuscht DAY.DE seiner eigenen Aussage nach nicht mehr die User. Sauberer Bursche.



> Nachdem ich heut Geburtstag habe, mache ich Euch deshalb ein großes Geschenk, und decke Eure Unwissenheit nicht weiter auf, weil ich HEUTE hier NICHT weiter posten werde.


hoffentlich haelt er sich dran.... 
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert es deshalb überhaupt nicht, daß ich nun sogar schon mittels PN gebeten werde hier nicht weiter "herumzunerven". Scheinbar steht ja der gute Ruf vom Forum auf dem Spiel. DAY



...vielleicht kommt diese Aufforderung ja auch aus der eigenen Liga? 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag auch, wer ist denn eingeladen?

Gerd


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem ich heut Geburtstag habe, mache ich Euch deshalb ein großes Geschenk, und decke Eure Unwissenheit nicht weiter auf, weil ich HEUTE hier NICHT weiter posten werde.


Ein Aprilscherz...

das "Geschenk" gilt nur HEUTE , danach nervt er wohl weiter  :kotz:


----------



## A John (1 April 2005)

privados schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist denn eingeladen?


Ein Staatsanwalt würde es vielleicht so formulieren:
Zusammengerechnet mindestens 100 Jahre... 0 

Gruß A. John


----------



## drboe (1 April 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> privados schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast völlig falsche Vorstellungen von den pot. Strafen. Die verhalten sich umgekehrt proportional zum Schaden. Wieviele Jahre hat J. Schneider bekommen? 6 Jahre und 9 Monate. Abgesessen: 2/3 davon; relativ früh im halboffenen Vollzug. Esser, Ackermann und Co. haben zwar die Aktionäre von Mannesmann massiv geschädigt, saßen aber nicht einen Tag ein. Ein Sozialhilfeempfänger, der mehrfach beim Schwarzfahren erwischt wird, ob dieses schändlichen Verhaltens vom StA ausführlich als "Subjekt" gewürdigt wird, kann die 100 EUR Strafe nicht zahlen und geht dafür locker 20 Tage in den Bau; wenn er Pech hat auch 60 Tage. Herr C. aus Kiel hatte Pech. Das kostet den Staat zwar ca. 200 EUR/Tag, ist aber die Art von Verhältnismäßigkeit, die hier üblich ist. Strafe muss sein! 
Selbst wenn also einmal ein StA und ein Gericht das Gebahren von Dialerdrückerbranchenmitgliedern wirklich für strafwürdig halten würden, wäre die zu erwartenden Strafe vermutlich gering. Bei guter Sozialprognose - Haus, Auto, Yacht und Pferd - ist sowieso Bewährung drin. Ich glaube aber, dass kaum einer derjenigen, die arglose Internetnutzer ausbeuten, je strafrechtlich belangt wird. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2005)

Also ich habe hier nicht gelogen, das will ich mal klarstellen. Ich habe jetzt sogar PC Inspector File Recovery bemüht, um der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.
1. Die Fragen, die ich gestellt habe, sind völlig unabhängig davon, ob dieses dritte Fenster am 30.3.05 abrufbar war oder icht. Ich bekam dieses Fenster am 30.3.05 um 16:24 über den zu diesem Zeitpunkt erstmalig installierten dialer gag-10192 (siehe screenshot). Natürlich wurschtle ich mich auch durch caches und ähnliches, aber selbst wenn Du sagst, dass Du das Dingens nur bis 16.3. verwendet hast - die Beschwerden darüber könnten hier noch gar nicht aufgelaufen sein! Also ist die Frage aktuell, unabhängig von der Frage, wann das skin zuletzt eingesetzt wurde.
2. Was unser Unwissen angeht: Wenn mit einem ilegalen Dialer 140.000 Euro Umsatz gemacht werden (beliebige Zahl), ist die Frage, was mit dem Geld passiert, zB mit dem von Leuten, die unwissend zahlen, was durch sachlich falsche Aussagen der Telekom oder anderer forciert wird.
3. Im Anhang ein screenshot aus pcfilerecovery (30.3.05/16:24), das war der Dialer, ich habe um 16:25 einen screenshot des Fensters gemacht und den hier eingestellt. Danach bekam ich einen anderen Dialer dort, wahrscheinlich ist das der, den Du meinst (gag-10192,1-lay1 oder so)

Von days Beschwerde bekam ich hier Kenntnis
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99320#99320

Daraufhin habe ich meine gespeicherten Sachen zu Rate gezogen. Da es damit nicht möglich war, die genaue Quelle und das Datum zu rekonstruieren, postete ich um 16:02 mit einem gehörigen Maß Ironie


> Ich erkläre hiermit feierlich, dass ich nicht beweisen kann, dass das im Eingangsposting gezeigte Fenster tatsächlich existiert und aktuell (jünger als 48 Stunden vor posting-Zeitpunkt) abrufbar war.
> Das im Eingangsposting gezeigte Fenster kann laut Auskunft des Geschäftsführers der day Networks nicht mehr geladen werden. Ich vermute, dass es per Telepathie auf meinen PC kam, kann aber dummerweise keine genaueren Auskünfte machen und beisse mich gerade in den Arsch, dass ich dieses Fenster nur per screenshot, nicht aber per screenvideo dokumentiert habe


, denn:
1. Das Fenster gab es, sonst wäre es nicht da
2. Ich bekam das Fenster am 30.3.05 um 16:24 zu sehen
3. DU sagst, es kann nicht sein, ich sage: ich kann's nicht nachvollziehen
--> in dubio pro reo, fertig.

Im übrigen ändert das überhaupt gar nichts an der Relevanz der Fragen, die Du nicht beantworten willst - das ist das Thema des threads. Dass es aus Gründen von RegTP-Auflagen oder sonstwas für Dich wichtig ist, dass dieses Fenster nicht nach dem 16.3. zu sehen war, wusste ich nicht und es spielt für Normaluser keine Rolle, die das Fenster am 16.3. zB gesehen haben konnten und dann, wenn sie sich bei der RegTP beschweren, führt der gleiche link zu einem anderen Fenster und alle sagen "Da war alles sauber". Das ist ein weiteres Problem, auf das es keine Antwort gibt.
So.
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

übrigens ist auch von Seiten der "Grusskärtler" das Thema "Fensteränderung" diskutiert worden
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=928
Ich kam ja nur auf "day", weil im Dialerskin grusskar*.com stand...

s.a. (zum Thema "neue skins")
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=1220


> Wir stellen heute alle 3.OK Fenster auf die neuen "Richtlinien" um. Zum Glück sind alle unsere Dialerskins gestern Abend "genehmigt " worden. Mal sehen was das nun für die Umsätze bedeutet. Ich denke aber, daß viele Projekte mit dem neuen 3.OK Fenster das ab morgen verwendet werden muss, erhebliche Umsatzrückgänge zu verzeichnen haben. Zum Glück sind bei uns nur ganz kleine Änderungen notwendig gewesen und ich denke, daß der Umsatz bei uns gar nicht sinken wird.


Darauf bezieht sich wohl auch day's Aufregung, denke ich.


----------



## A John (1 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast völlig falsche Vorstellungen von den pot. Strafen.


Deswegen sagte ich ja Staatsanwalt. Ich dachte dabei eher an die theoretischen Möglichkeiten des Strafrechtes.
Dass "Recht" bei uns schon lange zu einer Ware verkommen ist, bei der die Zahlungsfähigkeit des "Kunden" die Ausführung bestimmt, ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Der Unterschied zu kongolesischen Verhältnissen besteht IMO lediglich in der Subtilität der Ausführung.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube aber, dass kaum einer derjenigen, die arglose Internetnutzer ausbeuten, je strafrechtlich belangt wird.


Eine These, der gegenüber man mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit noch in diesem Jahr - an mindestens einem Exempel - das Gegenteil beweisen wird!  8)


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2005)

Ihr seid total lustig Leute, über euch lacht die ganze Dialerbranche, schade nur dass ihr nix zu lachen habt :tach:


----------



## Captain Picard (1 April 2005)

wer zuletzt lacht , lacht am besten....

cp

anonymer Kläffer....


----------



## Antidialer (1 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid total lustig Leute, über euch lacht die ganze Dialerbranche, schade nur dass ihr nix zu lachen habt :tach:



Gönn ihnen doch den Spaß, viel zu lachen haben sie nicht mehr


----------



## jupp11 (1 April 2005)

Aninymer Dialerwitzbold schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seid total lustig Leute, über euch lacht die ganze Dialerbranche, schade nur dass ihr nix zu lachen habt :tach:



17. Juni.2005 ...

j.


----------



## Wembley (2 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist mir immer mit Schrecken zu lesen wie ungenau Ihr immer informiert seit.  Bei MP handelt es sich um einen stornofreien Tarif d.h. die Stornokosten werden nicht an den Projektbetreiber bzw. Webmaster weitergereicht bzw. vom Umsatz abgzogen da MP die Storno-Quote schon fix in den Ausschüttungsbetrag eingerechnet hat.
> 
> Mich wundert es deshalb überhaupt nicht, daß ich nun sogar schon mittels PN gebeten werde hier nicht weiter "herumzunerven". Scheinbar steht ja der gute Ruf vom Forum auf dem Spiel. Den unwissenden Leuten die zu Euch kommen könnt Ihr ja vielleicht noch vermitteln daß Ihr Euch gut auskennt, aber mir und anderen Dialer-Projektinhabern sicher nicht. Es ist wirklich sehr erschreckend, wie unwissend Ihr nach 3 Jahren noch immer seit



Ausgerechnet du hast es notwendig, anderen Unwissenheit vorzuwerfen. Du bist selber in dem Business und scheinst manchmal nicht einmal über grundsätzliche wichtige Dinge Bescheid zu wissen. Ich erinnere dich an die Möglichkeiten der Preisgestaltung, wo du irgendwie den Eindruck erwecken wolltest, man würde euch zu den Höchstpreisen zwingen. Wer daran schuld ist, wusstest du auch nicht (oder du hast nur so getan). Einmal waren es die Behörden, ein anderes Mal MP. Du schwimmst auch, wenn man dich drauf anspricht, wie Dialerskins aussehen müssen. Wie oft durften wir lesen: Mein Name ist DAY, ich weiß von nichts. Das macht alles MP.

Weiters kennst du angeblich deine dänischen "Bill-it-easy"-Kollegen nicht. Spielt ja wohl keine Rolle, dass die einen erheblichen Anteil am miserablen Ruf des Dialers haben und wirklich keine Unbekannten in der Szene sind. 

Außerdem ist es für Verbraucher wohl von marginalem Interesse, wer das Stornorisiko trägt. Man diskutiert halt ein wenig, aber viel wichtiger ist wohl die Frage, warum manche Firmen Geld kassieren, das ihnen rechtlich gar nicht zusteht.
Abgesehen davon gibt es auch andere Dialerfirmen als MP und es wird wohl nicht jede das Stornorisiko tragen. Ja und für die Drop-Charge-Tarife trägt MP meines Wissens nach erst seit Jänner 2004 das Stornorisiko. Wie verhielt es sich dann mit den 400000 Dialern, denen im Herbst 2003 die Registrierung entzogen wurde, wenn ein Projektbetreiben einen Drop-Charge-Tarif eingestellt hat? So gesehen haben diese Diskussionen durchaus einen wissensmäßig fundierten Hintergrund.

Der einzige der hier des öfteren auf dem Schlauch steht oder nix weiß, der bist du, lieber Dialer-Harry.


----------



## drboe (2 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang, und in das Ohr des zuständigen Gerichts. Die Unverfrorenheit, mit der man seit Jahren nahezu unbehelligt von staatlichen Organen die Formen des hier oft diskutierten Rechtsbruchs bis hin  zum Betrug betreiben kann, läßt mich obige Befürchtung allerdings bis zur Vorlage eines endgültigen Urteils aufrecht erhalten. 

Statistisch dürfte das Risiko der Betrüger zur Rechenschaft gezogen zu werden geringer sein, als das vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden. Politik und Bürokratie klammern sich ja weiterhin an die Fiktion vom "seriösen Mehrwertdiensteanbieter". Und das ungeachtet massenhafter Belege für die ungenierte Missachtung des jeweils geltenden Rechts. Diese Konstanz staatlicher Fürsorge für Gangster ist rational eigentlich kaum zu fassen, so dass man die gelegentlich geäußerten Vermutungen zur Verstrickung der Politik durchaus verstehen kann. 

Im Prinzip und bis zu engen finanziellen Grenzen mag die Idee des Dialerinkassos gut gewesen sein. An der rechtlichen Umsetzung und juristischen "Begleitung" hapert es aber erheblich. Eigentlich ist das  ziemlich kurios: Einerseits stehen im Zuge der sogn. Sicherheitsgesetze 82 Mio Menschen in DE unter Generalverdacht. Andererseits sollen ausgerechnet die Leute durch und  durch "gut" sein,  denen man quasi den Durchgriff auf die Börsen der übrigen Bürger ermöglicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2005)

Zurück zum Thema: es werden weiterhin eindeutig irreführende Fenster von mainpean & seinen Partnern verwendet, danke @ tf für die Dokumentation.
In England hätte man mainpean längst mit hohen Strafen und Sperre belegt, nur in Deutschland fehlt da die Verbraucherlobby...


----------



## A John (2 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Unverfrorenheit, mit der man seit Jahren nahezu unbehelligt von staatlichen Organen die Formen des hier oft diskutierten Rechtsbruchs bis hin  zum Betrug betreiben kann, läßt mich obige Befürchtung allerdings bis zur Vorlage eines endgültigen Urteils aufrecht erhalten.


Das Gesetz bietet durchaus Möglichkeiten, Massenbetrügern das Handwerk zu legen. Dass es dazu nicht kommt, liegt an einer überregulierten Prozessordnung und den (auch) dadurch überlasteten Gerichten.
Der schwarzfahrende Sozialhilfeempfänger rückt einzig deshalb ein, weil er sich keine 400 EUR/Std Anwälte leisten kann, die das Gericht mit kiloschweren Gutachten und immer neuen Anträgen zermürben.
In Afrika ist die Justiz korrupt, bei uns ist sie erpressbar. Das ist nicht nur sicherer, sondern zudem auch legal.
Praktisch jeder große Betrugsprozess bei dem richtig viel Geld im Hintergrund steht, wird nach gewisser Zeit im Richterzimmer ausgedealt.
Jeder Richter weis, dass es ausgebufften Winkeladvokaten möglich ist, ein Verfahren  10 Jahre am Leben zu halten, Formfehler zu provozieren und die ganze Nummer dadurch notfalls platzen zu lassen.
Also einigt man sich nach einer gewissen Schamfrist auf ein Ergebnis, welches hart an der Grenze zur Strafvereitelung liegt und hofft, dass die Blödzeitung keine Kampagne daraus macht.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Konstanz staatlicher Fürsorge für Gangster ist rational eigentlich kaum zu fassen, so dass man die gelegentlich geäußerten Vermutungen zur Verstrickung der Politik durchaus verstehen kann.


Dass die Politik Wirtschaftskriminalität aktiv fördert und Politiker direkt von den dadurch erzielten Gewinnen profitieren, ist eine Tatsache.

Gruß A. John


----------



## DAY.DE (2 April 2005)

@Reducal

Jeder der sich nur ein wenig mit dem Dialerbusiness auskennt, weiß daß ich nicht der Projektbetreiber von g*kat**.ag bin. Schau doch mal ins WHOIS, rufe die Domain auf und schau ins Impressum, oder schau auf dial*rfragen.de, das ist dass Forum vom Betreiber. Oder rufe mal gruss*.com oder gru*.de auf und schau Dir an welche Account-ID ich verwende. Als Projektbetreiber würde ich sicher nicht nur eine normale Webmaster-ID verwenden. Mir zu unterstellen, ich wäre hier nicht nur Webmaster, zeigt mir nur, daß hier lauter unwissende Leute unterwegs sind die sich nur groß aufblasen und behaupten sich gut im Dialerbusiness auszukennen.

Dialerbe-/vertrieb ist KEIN Studienfach, jedoch habe ich zunächst Nachrichtentechnik und dann Netzwerktechnik studiert und dort wird BWL, Internettechnologien, Netzwerke, Router, Nameserver, TCP/IP, SQL, Java, HTML, C++ etc. gelehrt und das reicht im Normalfall auch aus, einen Dialer zu be/vertreiben.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich hier in einem öffentlichen Forum sehr vorsichtig sein die T-COM als "Geldwaschmaschine" zu bezeichnen. Das kann gleich mal ins Auge gehen bzw. viel Geld kosten.


@Aka-Aka
Das Geld von MP wird IMMER ausbezahlt, unabhängig ob Dialer entzogen werden oder nicht. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, daß einer meiner verwendeten Dialer entzogen wurde. Zumindest hatte ich die lezten 3 Jahre nie ein Umsatzloch in den Statistiken drinnen und MP hat immer pünkltlich ausbezahlt.

Deine ganzen Bemühungen in Ehren, aber was bringt es im Archive.org uralte Dialer zu überprüfen die nicht mehr im Einsatz sind ?  Tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe das wirklich nicht. Warum verwendest Du nicht sinnvoll Deine Zeit und suchst nach aktuellen Dialerskins die nicht den "neuen Richtlinien" entsprechen und meldest diese dann MP oder GN. Wie schon öfters hier gesagt, ich habe meine Dialerskins am 16.3. umstellen lassen. Wenn Du am 30.3. noch immer ein altes Dialerskin laden hast können dann kann ich mir das nur so erklären, daß es bei irgend einen Provider noch im Cache war und Du es von dort geladen hast. Wenn Du es von MP geladen hättest, dann wäre sicher das neue Dialerskin erschienen.

@Qoppa
Ich sehe es nicht als unmoralisch an, Content mit Zahlungsmitteln zu versehen. Dialer sind ein einfaches, anonymes und unkompliziertes Zahlungsmittel und werden deshalb von vielen Usern gerne verwendet. Wenn die Dialerskins alle so unklar und unleserlich wären, würde es nicht je nach Content unterschiedliche Einwahlquoten (Anzahl User auf HP : Anzahl Einwahlen) geben. Außerdem gab es seit meiner Umstellung der Dialerskins am 16.3. KEINE Umsatzrückgänge, was mich nur noch mehr bestätigt, daß auch der graue Preis auf den alten Dialerskins GUT LESBAR war.


@TSCoreNinja
Deine Aussage "Fazit: Seit mindestens 14 Tagen taeuscht DAY.DE seiner eigenen Aussage nach nicht mehr die User. Sauberer Bursche." ist absoluter Quatsch. Wie gerade vorhin beschrieben, gab es seit der Umstellung überhaupt keine Umsatzrückgänge - und außerdem habe ich nie behauptet User zu täuschen. Das sind Wortspiele von Dir aber nicht von mir.

@privados
Die Aufforderung hier nicht mehr herumzunerven kam von einem bekannten Forummitglied und "nicht aus meiner Liga"


@NIGHT Networks
Ja ich nerve ab heute wieder weiter   

@Wembley
Daß man "theoretisch" in Österreich mehr als 2 Tarife (2,17 oder 3,63) verwenden kann, wusste ich bis vor Deinem Posting wirklich nicht und ich möchte mich hier auch bei Dir bedanken da ich was dazugelernt habe. Nichts desto trotz hilft mir das auch nichts, da ich nicht MP bin oder MP Konkurrenz machen möchte und so muss ich wohl oder übel die beiden Tarife verwenden die MP "liefert" Mehr Tarife gibt es bei MP für Österreich zumindest derzeit nicht. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall mal bei MP nachhaken ob die nicht auch mal einen ca. 99 Cent Tarif in Österreich und Deutschland einführen können. Das wäre dann sicher sehr interessant zu testen wie diese ankommen.

Niemand zwingt mich zu Höchstpreisen. Wie vorhin erwähnt, kann ich bei MP nur die beiden Tarife auswählen und es liegt in meinem Ermessen welchen Tarif ich verwende. Wenn Leute den 3,63 EUR Tarif zu teuer finden, dann werden sie diesen auch nicht so oft verwenden wie 2,17 EUR. 
Ich "schwimme" nicht wie die Dialerskins auszusehen haben, aber leider gibt MP keine konkreten Angaben wie nun ein Dialerskin auszusehen hat. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch daran, daß es keine 100% Regelung (zumindest bis zur letzten Verfügung) gegeben hat.

Nur weil ich mich bei Bill-It-Easy in Wien das neue Zahlungssystem bei re*te.at getestet habe und MP und Montax zusammengebracht habe, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß ich irgendwelche Dänen kenne. Ich glaube Du lebst in einer Traumwelt, daß alle, die nur irgendwas mit Dialern zu tun haben, einer Dialermafia angehören und jeder jeden kennt. Wenn Du von Firstgate das Zahlungssystem bei Deiner Homepage einbindest, kennst Du deshalb auch nicht sofort alle anderen Anbieter die Firstgate eingebunden haben.

MP hat immer schon, zumindest seit ich vor 3 Jahren zu MP gestoßen bin, stornofreie Tarife angeboten. Was hier dann für Einwahlen storniert werden interessiert mich nicht, da dies Stornos in der Payout-Rate ja schon eingerechnet sind.

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (2 April 2005)

wow , jetzt hat er es aber gegeben, schwer geackert um den  Heiligenschein zu polieren.
Es gibt Menschen, die sich ihre  Weltschau  so zurechtbiegen, bis es zu ihrer  Handlungsweise paßt 
Dieses Mitteilungs und Rechtfertigungsbedürfnis ist ja schon fast zwanghaft... 

Ich frage mich  immer, was er hier mit seiner Selbstbeweihräucherung erreichen will.
Du brauchst dich nicht zu rechtfertigen, dazu ist es eh zu spät ...

Heilig gesprochen wird man erst nach dem Tode, vorher höchstens scheinheilig 
 :holy: 
Geh nach Hause, mach Urlaub in den schönen österreichischen Alpen, geniesse deine
 mehr oder weniger redlich erworbenen Pfründe und halt  hier nicht alle für blöd  und verschone 
 uns mit dem Geblubbere 


j.


----------



## DAY.DE (2 April 2005)

Danke für Deine Predigt, aber ich weiß schon was ich mache.

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (2 April 2005)

Danke, gern geschehen,  es ist eh tauben Ohren gepredigt.....

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (2 April 2005)

Ja, anscheinend bin ich taub, aber lesen und schreiben kann ich noch   
Somit werde ich hier weiter herumnerven   

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (2 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Somit werde ich hier weiter herumnerven


endlich mal ein wahres Wort getippt...

j.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2005)

> @Aka-Aka
> Das Geld von MP wird IMMER ausbezahlt, unabhängig ob Dialer entzogen werden oder nicht. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, daß einer meiner verwendeten Dialer entzogen wurde. Zumindest hatte ich die lezten 3 Jahre nie ein Umsatzloch in den Statistiken drinnen und MP hat immer pünkltlich ausbezahlt.


ich begreifs nicht, aber das macht ja auch nichts


----------



## jupp11 (2 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ich begreifs nicht...


Damit stehst du nicht allein, aber es geht ja auch laut eigener Aussage auch nur darum hier zu nerven...

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (2 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > ich begreifs nicht, aber das macht ja auch nichts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2005)

verkommt das Forum jetzt eigentlich zu einer Selbstdarstellungsplattform von  abgehalfterten  
NAWMs?  Empfehle  allen Forenteilnehmern den Leitsatz  eines verdienten!  Forenmitglieds
"Nicht mal ignorieren" , so jemand ist doch nicht mal einer Antwort wert   :kotz:

.


----------



## DAY.DE (2 April 2005)

Na dann kotz sich mal fleißig aus und lese den Thread mal von vorne. Ob es Dir nun passt oder nicht, ich "nerve" weiter und decke die Unwissenheit der Forenmitglieder auf. Scheinbar ist die "Anti-Dialermafia" ja doch nicht so gut informiert wie sie immer tut.

Nicht ich bekomme Nachhilfeunterricht sondern die anderen Forenmitglieder. Aka-Aka sollte lieber, anstatt stunden/tage/wochen/monatelang in alten Archiven zu stöbern sich darüber kümmern wie die tatsächliche Dialerbranche aufgebaut ist und funktioniert. Nicht jeder der Dialer für seine Projekte verwendet, gehört einer Mafia an und kennt spezielle Dänen etc.

DAY


----------



## sascha (2 April 2005)

> Aka-Aka sollte lieber, anstatt stunden/tage/wochen/monatelang in alten Archiven zu stöbern sich darüber kümmern wie die tatsächliche Dialerbranche aufgebaut ist und funktioniert.



Ich glaube, Aka weiß schon ganz gut selbst, was er machen soll oder nicht


----------



## News (2 April 2005)

Vielleicht ist DAY ja nicht zuletzt auch hier, um den Boden für seine (nicht ganz neue) Suchmaschinenseite mit dem (wohl neuen) "Dialerguard" zu bereiten.
Mir war bei seiner etwas ominösen Erwähnung dieser Suchmaschine noch nicht so klar gewesen, dass er von einem eigenen Projekt sprach.
Die Seite findet man übrigens, wenn man bei Google nach dem erwähnten Programmnamen sucht (derzeit Treffer 4).

@DAY: Ich hab da heute mal ne Dialerseite gemeldet - wer überprüft das jetzt "redaktionell", wie es heißt?
Overture, von denen die eigentliche SuMa stammt, oder DAY?

Übrigens: [Ironie] Ich denke, die Dialerbranchenkollegen werden begeistert sein von der Anti-Dialer-Funktion


----------



## DAY.DE (2 April 2005)

Von mir aus kann er ja auch jahrelang die alten Archive.org Einträge studieren nur werden die ihm, zumindest bei den Vorwürfen die er hier gegen mich "ans Licht gebracht" hat, nichts bringen. Ich verwende seit 16.3. die neuen Dialerskins, und auch wenn er jahrelang im Archive.org herumstöbert, wird ihm das nichts bringen da ich die neuen Dialerskins verwende. 

Leider kann ich Euch bei der Suche nach Projekten die noch die alten Dialerskins verwenden nicht helfen, da MP eine Länder IP-Erkennung bei den Dialern eingebaut hat und wenn ich aus Wien einen Dialer aufrufen möchte (zumindest die Projekte die mir nicht gehören) bekomme ich nicht den deutschen Dialer sondern entweder nur das Montax System oder PPC angezeigt. 

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (2 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> @DAY: Ich hab da heute mal ne Dialerseite gemeldet - wer überprüft das jetzt "redaktionell", wie es heißt?
> Overture, von denen die eigentliche SuMa stammt, oder DAY?



Erstens werden meine Dialerseiten genauso behandelt wie alle anderen und zweitens, wenn jemand keinen Dialer verwenden möchte, dann wird er die Dialerseiten (egal welche) sowieso nicht verwenden. Was wir hier nur liefern, ist eine gewisse Zeitersparnis bei der Suche nach kostenlosen Content da er die markierten Dialerseiten dann gar nicht besuchen muss bzw. braucht. 

Die gemeldeten Dialerseiten werden von unserem Redaktionsteam überprüft und ggf. in die Datenbank eingetragen. 

Falls Du die URL weihnachten-re**pte-geschenke.de gemeldet hast, dann habe ich dort keinen Dialer finden können.

DAY


----------



## News (2 April 2005)

> Falls Du die URL weihnachten-re**pte-geschenke.de gemeldet hast, dann habe ich dort keinen Dialer finden können.


Upps, da habe ich mich wohl vertan und nicht den Treffer gemeldet, den ich eigentlich meinte.
Lag wohl daran, dass ich Treffer schnell hintereinander probiert habe und ein Popup noch eine Spätfolge der vorher aufgerufenen Seite war (Popup on exit).

Na, zeigt immerhin die Funktionalität des Meldebuttons.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2005)

Darf ich hier mal ein fullquote verwenden?


> Liebe Firma DAY.
> Lassen wir mal alle RegTP-Regeln usw. weg. Schauen Sie sich mal Ihr [edit: wertendes Wort entfernt] Grusskartenfenster an.
> Was fällt auf? Der grüne Pfeil nach rechts.
> Das ist für mich aus psychologischer Sicht Irreführung. Der Pfeil lenkt die Blickrichtung nach rechts und der Preis ist unsichtbar, während man sich konzentriert, um OK einzutippen. [man hätte den Rest vielleicht gelesen, hat dann aber schon ok eingegeben, wenn auch nur "ok, ich will den Premiumbereich uneingeschränkt nutzen"]
> Es ist mir egal, was die RegTP davon hält. An Ihrer unredlichen Absicht besteht (und das ist meine persönliche Auffassung) kein Zweifel. Sie könnten ab morgen Geld verschenken und blieben in meinen Augen doch für ewig a klaaner Griasler!


Was hat das bitte mit archive.org zu tun? Wir befinden uns in der Gegenwart. Egal, ob 16. März oder nicht. Mach Dich ruhig über mich lustig, ich habe ein dickes Fell.
Tatsache ist: Du findest das gezeigte Fenster (unabhängig davon, wann es eingesetzt wurde) in Ordnung und findest hellgrau auf weiß als kontrastreich und Du sagst "diesen Preis muss man gelesen haben" und ich sage: nein, so ein Fenster ist nicht ok, hellgrau auf weiß ist nicht kontrastreich und "man wird provoziert, den Preis zu übersehen". [alles nicht wörtlich, aber sinngemäss]

das hat mit meinen sonstigen Aktivitäten nichts zu tun, die mir übrigens schon so manchen Einblick beschert haben in die Dialerbranche, das kann ich Dir sagen  lukef* & hau*, wow, das is noch ne Ecke spannender als MD & AR ,

P.S.: Übrigens nehme ich den "Griasler" zurück, weil mir gesagt wurde, dass das Wort schärfer ist, als ich's sagen wollte. Eigentlich hatte ich eher "doppelzüngig" gemeint... 


> dazu substantivisch g r i e s e l , m., pferd, das weder scheck noch schimmel ist, aber haare gemischter farbe (schwarz bis rot) hat


 in Anspielung an "schwarze, graue und hellgraue Schafe" im sedo-thread "dialer-harry"


----------



## Teleton (2 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich Euch bei der Suche nach Projekten die noch die alten Dialerskins verwenden nicht helfen,



Hey ich hab eins, nicht ocktern sondern os**rn.de. Soll ichs mal bei "rechtskonform" melden ?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich Euch bei der Suche nach Projekten die noch die alten Dialerskins verwenden nicht helfen, da MP eine Länder IP-Erkennung bei den Dialern eingebaut hat und wenn ich aus Wien einen Dialer aufrufen möchte (zumindest die Projekte die mir nicht gehören) bekomme ich nicht den deutschen Dialer sondern entweder nur das Montax System oder PPC angezeigt.


Au weija, der arme seriöse Geschäftsmann kann nicht mal überprüfen, ob seine Preisauszeichnung gesetzkonform ist, sondern ist dabei der mindestens ebenso seriösen Firma MP hilflos ausgeliefert.     Wer von Technik keinen blassen hat, braucht halt zuverlässige Freunde... 

Hint an Day: probiers mal mit einem Proxyserver aus Deutschland, http://www.publicproxyservers.com/index.html hilft Dir weiter, dann kriegst Du den eigenen Müll^R^R^R^REinwahldialog auch mal zu sehen, denn Du weisst ja: Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle...

Dann brauchst Du Aka nicht unnötig als Lügner zu bezeichnen, bloss weil Du MP mehr glaubst als Aka... 
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2005)

Übrigens [Off-Topic]:


> Bald ist wieder Ostern !!!


...heißt es bei DAY zur Begrüßung.
Wie man's sieht - alles ist relativ


----------



## DAY.DE (2 April 2005)

Wenn Ihr etwas BESSER lesen würdet, dann hättet Ihr gelesen, daß ich nur bei fremden Projekten meine Dialerskins nicht sehen kann. Bei ost*rn.de kann ich bei bei besten Willen nichts falsches am Dialerskin entdecken. Ihr solltest Euch mal besser neue Brillen zulegen. Die Skins wurden wie schon öfters hier gepostet am 16.3. geändert und entsprechen den neuen "Richtlinien".

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (2 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat das bitte mit archive.org zu tun? Wir befinden uns in der Gegenwart. Egal, ob 16. März oder nicht. Mach Dich ruhig über mich lustig, ich habe ein dickes Fell.





			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mir den Dialer von damals ankucken im November 2004 - aber web.archive gab ihn mir nicht
> Ob's wohl was in der Art hier war? (gibt man den link direkt ein, erhält man einen aktuellen MP-Dialer, siehe Anhang, das funktioniert ja prinzipiell mit jedem beliebigen Dialerlink, oder? s.a. hier. )




Du hast das wohl nicht geschrieben - oder nicht ?  Hast Du nicht über archive.org versucht einen alten Dialer von mir anzusehen ?  Behaupte bitte nicht das Du das nicht gemacht hast, wenn Du es gemacht hast !

"Griasler" brauchst Du nicht zurückzunehmen, da ich diesen Begriff gar nicht kannte/kenne. Ich verkehre nicht in solchen Kreisen wo solche Worte im Alltag verwendet werden. 

DAY


----------



## Wembley (2 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Tarife gibt es bei MP für Österreich zumindest derzeit nicht. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall mal bei MP nachhaken ob die nicht auch mal einen ca. 99 Cent Tarif in Österreich und Deutschland einführen können. Das wäre dann sicher sehr interessant zu testen wie diese ankommen. Niemand zwingt mich zu Höchstpreisen. Wie vorhin erwähnt, kann ich bei MP nur die beiden Tarife auswählen und es liegt in meinem Ermessen welchen Tarif ich verwende. Wenn Leute den 3,63 EUR Tarif zu teuer finden, dann werden sie diesen auch nicht so oft verwenden wie 2,17 EUR.




Meines Wissens nach hat MP 1-Euro Dialertarife (zumindest für D) schon angeboten. Ob sie es jetzt noch tun, weiß ich nicht. Die kennen ihre Projektbetreiber und wissen, dass niedrige Tarife gar nicht so populär sind. Auch bei Drop-Charge ist es ähnlich, es wird aber eigentlich nur der 30 Euro-Tarif ausgewählt. Es ist also sicher kein Problem, MP zu veranlassen, auch niedrigere Tarife zuzulassen.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil ich mich bei Bill-It-Easy in Wien das neue Zahlungssystem bei re*te.at getestet habe und MP und Montax zusammengebracht habe, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß ich irgendwelche Dänen kenne. Ich glaube Du lebst in einer Traumwelt, daß alle, die nur irgendwas mit Dialern zu tun haben, einer Dialermafia angehören und jeder jeden kennt. Wenn Du von Firstgate das Zahlungssystem bei Deiner Homepage einbindest, kennst Du deshalb auch nicht sofort alle anderen Anbieter die Firstgate eingebunden haben.



Ich weiß jetzt wirklich nicht, ob du bez. Dänen nur eine Show abziehst oder ob du sie wirklich nicht kennst. Sollte letzteres wirklich zutreffen, dann darf man dir mit ruhigem Gewissen den Vorwurf der Unwissenheit und Ignoranz an den Kopf werfen. Denn die Dänen waren ja nicht irgendeine Juxtruppe, die nach 10 illegalen Einwahlen wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden ist. Solltest du hier wirklich Wissenslücken haben (was ich mir irgendwo nicht vorstellen kann), kannst du ja den "Berliner" fragen. Der kennt sie sicher.

Der Vergleich mit Firstgate hinkt gewaltig. Solche patscherten Vergleiche kennen wir schon von Herrn Hausherr. Montax macht auf der "Bill-it-easy-Seite" heftig Werbung für die Dänen (IQ-Test, Erotikangebote). Du selber hast "Bill-it-easy" des öfteren als "DSL-Dialer" bezeichnet. Wer, so wie die Dänen, viel Schindluder mit dem "echten" Dialer getrieben hat, erregt eben Misstrauen bei einem dialerähnlichen Zahlungsmittel.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast das wohl nicht geschrieben - oder nicht ?  Hast Du nicht über archive.org versucht einen alten Dialer von mir anzusehen ?  Behaupte bitte nicht das Du das nicht gemacht hast, wenn Du es gemacht hast !DAY


Manno, das war im November 2004, ich glaub im Zusammehang mit deinen postings, dass feste [edit: es war "grusskarten" und der thread hieß "mal ne frage", dialercenter, thread-id 852, zweite Seite, dein posting vom 28.11.] bei Dir so toll gelaufen ist, das führte dann zu dieser netten Anti-Grusskartendialer-Widerstandsaktion, siehe dort den link zum nicht mehr vorhandenen dc-thread - *und es hat mit diesem Thema hier nichts zu tun*. Welcher Dialer mit der Rufnummer 090090001624 (mutmassliche Quelle: grussk*.ag gag-10192) soll denn damals registriert gewesen sein???
(wobei in dem "Anti-Grusskarten-Thread" dieses Forums adwords-Werbung eines gewissen R*B* für Dialerseiten thematisiert wird, was ja auch ein interessantes Thema ist, nicht wahr? (für Personen mit linkforum-Zugang: s.a. hier)
_h**p://themenlay***.org/iqt***.de/impressum/
themenlay***.org = day networks
iqt***.de = day networks
impressum sagt aber "mirablau" (wie auch der Dialer)_

vielleicht werden sogar Deine Landsleute noch auf unseren kleinen Disput hier aufmerksam
http://help.orf.at/?story=2012 )

Natürlich wäre es, wie Du es beschrieben hast, denkbar, dass das alte layout von diesem Besuch kam - das kann ich nicht beurteilen, erscheint mir aber sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich, s.o. - aber darum geht's doch überhaupt nicht.
Dieses layout hattest Du im Einsatz, das ist das Thema:
s.a. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=94218#94218 - mit diesem kleinklein machst _Du *Dich*_ lächerlich, nicht mich.

Dann wurden halt "nur vor dem 16.3." solche Fenster eingesetzt und nicht "am 30.3."
1. woher soll ich als user wissen, dass Du nicht der Anbieter des PPs bist, wenn grussk*.com im layout steht? (siehe themenl*.org!)
2. woher soll ich wissen, dass ein Besuch am 30.3.05 auf den Seiten ein layout auf den Bildschirm zaubern kann, das älter ist? (ich glaube eher, dass es von einer Seite, kam, die Du geparkt hast - NICHT von der grussk*.com jedenfalls)  - aber ich hab ja schon wiederholt gesagt, dass ichs nicht rekonstruieren kann!!! 

Außerdem debattieren wir hier am Thema vorbei, das ich gerne noch einmal deutlich machen will:


			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Hui - sieben Seiten Diskussion an einem Tag ..... aber worüber eigentlich? Die grundsätzlichen Fragen, die Aka gestellt und stellvertretend an den fleissigen Dialervertreter hier gerichtet hatte, die wurden - wieder einmal!! - umgangen
> Daher noch einmal:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wembley (3 April 2005)

Also, dass es eine von einem Dialerwebmaster betriebene Suchmaschine gibt, die eben vor diesen Dialern warnt, ist eine der Top-Storys des Jahres 2005.

Ist so wie:

Ein Verkehrsminister, der 0.0 Promille im Straßenverkehr propagiert, aber dem mit 2.4 Promille der Führerschein "gezupft" wird.

Ein Antirassismusaktivist, der nachts als Skinhead ausländischen Mitbürgern das Fürchten lehrt.

Ein Gesundheitsminister, der öffentliche Rauchverbote verordnet, aber selber sein eigenes Büro vollqualmt.

......


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2005)

Ein Jugendschützer, der Seiten ohne Jugendschutz supported


----------



## A John (3 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es Dir nun passt oder nicht, ich "nerve" weiter und decke die Unwissenheit der Forenmitglieder auf. Scheinbar ist die "Anti-Dialermafia" ja doch nicht so gut informiert wie sie immer tut.
> Nicht ich bekomme Nachhilfeunterricht sondern die anderen Forenmitglieder.


Whow! Deine Mission ist es also, uns armen Unwissenden die unumstößliche Wahrheit zu überbringen? Vollkommen selbstlos und ganz ohne Dialer?
Ich bin tief beeindruckt. 
Ich fürchte allerdings, dein pädagogisches Mühen wird hier zwar die gebührende- kaum aber die erhoffte Aufnahme erfahren.
Die Betreiber und Stammuser dieses Forums bewerten das Dialergeschäft nicht unter dem Aspekt der Gewinnmaximierung egal wie, sondern in Bezug auf Seriosität und Verbraucherschutz. Also Dinge, mit denen sich das Dialermilieu noch nict mal im Ansatz beschäftigt.

Daraus folgt, dass hier nicht nur eine gewisse Unbelehrbarkeit - im Rahmen deines Horizontes -, sondern auch wohlbegründetes Misstrauen, - was deine vorgebliche Intention betrifft -, vorherrscht.
Dies rührt nicht zuletzt aus etlichen mehr oder weniger geschickten Versuchen hier Interessen zu verfolgen, die nicht Zielrichtung dieses Forums sind.

Ich weis nicht was dich hoffen lässt, dem hier zusammengetragenen Wissen ernsthaft etwas entgegensetzen zu können. Wenn ich mir deine bisherige Argumentation und die Reaktionen darauf ansehe, komme ich zu dem Schluss dass dein Vorhaben kaum Aussicht auf Erfolg hat.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2005)

> dass es eine von einem Dialerwebmaster betriebene Suchmaschine gibt, die eben vor diesen Dialern warnt


Zusätzlich lustig ist es, wenn man sich die rot markierten Treffer näher anschaut und feststellt, dass dort wohl hauptsächlich dieselbe Quelle benutzt wurde, aus der auch Herr D. aus München mal geschöpft hatte für seine (nur kurzzeitig verfügbare) hosts-Datei.
Darauf weisen ein paar eher exotische Domains hin, auf die DAY wohl sonst kaum gekommen wäre.
Sprich, das meiste stammt von einer Antidialerseite


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2005)

Eh Harry , ich find dat oberaffengeil, wat du hir fürne Schau abzist 
da hätte de Helmut Kohl echt Spass dran, da hätt der noch
 wat von lerne 
können die armen Würstchen hier glauben doch echt si könnten
 dir dat Wasser reichen , weiter so, und dat mit 
de Suchmaschine find ich super, da fallen dan bestimmt
 noch mehr Deppen rein

mach weiter so!


----------



## drboe (3 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > @Aka-Aka
> > Das Geld von MP wird IMMER ausbezahlt, unabhängig ob Dialer entzogen werden oder nicht. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, daß einer meiner verwendeten Dialer entzogen wurde. Zumindest hatte ich die lezten 3 Jahre nie ein Umsatzloch in den Statistiken drinnen und MP hat immer pünkltlich ausbezahlt.
> 
> 
> ich begreifs nicht, aber das macht ja auch nichts


Hm, echt? Ich verstehe das so, dass MP in den Fällen, in denen die Forderungen endgültig nicht realisierbar sind, z. B. weil den Dailer rückwirkend die Registrierung entzogen wurde, darauf verzichtet die ausgezahlten Beträge zurückzufordern bzw. ausstehende Zahlungen dennoch leistet. Dies wird offenbar vertraglich zugesichert und bietet den Geschäftspartnern die Sicherheit, nicht etwa für Fehler von MP einstehen zu müssen. Z. B. wenn  mangelnde Konformität der Produkte mit geltendem Recht festgestellt wird. Den Schaden trägt MP dann allein. So eine Zusicherung ist natürlich attraktiv und stellt die Partner besser, als z. B. in den Strukturvertrieben von Versicherungen. Das solche Zusagen möglich sind zeigt, dass wohl mit erheblichen Margen kalkuliert wird. Denn offenbar hat ja auch die Streichung von zigtausend Registrierungen nicht zum Ruin des Unternehmens geführt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (3 April 2005)

@Wembley
Da haben wir wohl schon lange aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich habe immer nur PPC gemeint und nicht die Dialer-Tarife. Das es hier in Deutschland mehr Dialertarife gibt ist mir bewusst. In Österreich gibt es aber keine MP-Dialer mehr da automatisch PPC oder Montax (je nach Einstellung vom Projektbetreiber) angezeigt wird.

Diese ganzen Dänen-Geschichte und Autodialer Sachen sind mir komplett egal und interessieren mich nicht. Ich verwende MP (und teilweise GN weil manche PP-Betreiber nicht MP anbieten) und was andere Leute oder Firmen mit dem Dialer alles sonst noch machen ist mir komplett egal. Manchmal habe ich bei heise.de so Autodialer Geschichten gesehen aber die nicht mal richtig gelesen weil mir solche Leute/Firmen egal sind. Ich forsche nicht wie Aka-Aka monatelang herum. Er macht seine Sache diesbezüglich sicher sehr gut da manche Zusammenhänge nicht so leicht herauszubekommen sind. Aber nachdem ich keine illegalen Dinge mit Dialern mache, interessiert mich so ein Quatsch nicht und ich habe die Dänen-Sache auch nicht hier im Forum verfolgt. Für Euch ist sie sicher auch wichtig und ich bin auch froh, wenn Ihr illegale Dialer aufdeckt da sie dem schon sehr angeschlagenen Ruf des Dialers noch mehr schaden zufügen.

@Aka-Aka
Welche Rufnummern MP für die Dialer verwendet interessiert mich komplett nicht. Für mich ist MP ein Anbieter von einer Software mit der man leicht und unkompliziert ein Bezahlungssystem einbinden kann.
Was da im Hintergrund an technischer Seite abgeht, ist mir komplett egal und interessiert mich nicht. Warum sollte ich mir auch den Kopf darüber zerbrechen? Da ist mir wirklich um meine Zeit zu schade. MP hat ein 99,999% ausfallssicheres System, zahlt pünklich aus und garaniert mir durch die storofreien Dialer, daß ich immer mein Geld bekomme. Mehr interssiert mich nicht - und schon gar nicht, was andere Firmen illegalerweise mit den Dialern machen.  

IQT*st.de ist ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt mit Mirab*au. Ich habe die Domain und die Layouts zur Verfügung gestellt und Mirab*au stellt den Content zur Verfügung und "beschafft" die Webmaster. Das ganze läuft sehr gut zusammen und ich bin sehr froh so einen zuverlässigen Partner gefunden zu haben.


@A.John
Ich poste hier nicht um irgendwelche Aussichten auf Erfolg zu haben. 


@SuMa-Ringer
Nicht ich bin auf diese exotischen URLs oder Subdomains gekommen sondern die vielen Leute, die tagtäglich die Dialer bei uns melden. 

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 April 2005)

ba,ba,black sheep
baba?
Oder, um es etwas weniger plakativ zu sagen: Nach endlosen Debatten stelle ich fest, dass ich mit DAY völlig übereinstimme:
DER RICHTER WIRD'S SCHON RICHTEN


----------



## Wembley (3 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben wir wohl schon lange aneinander vorbeigeredet. Ich habe immer nur PPC gemeint und nicht die Dialer-Tarife. Das es hier in Deutschland mehr Dialertarife gibt ist mir bewusst.



Nein, nein. Ganz egal, ob Dialer oder PbC:
- Weder Behörden (welche du zuvor beschuldigt hast) und nicht einmal MP (denen du dann den schwarzen Peter zugeschoben hast) verbieten es euch, niedere Tarife anzugeben. Bei letzteren gegenfalls per Nachfrage. Das ist eine Tatsache.

- Aber die Projektbetreiber stellen fast immer den Höchstpreis ein. Auch das ist eine Tatsache.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganzen Dänen-Geschichte und Autodialer Sachen sind mir komplett egal und interessieren mich nicht.



Aber es interessiert dich, warum es mit dem Dialer stetig bergab geht. Ich zitiere niemanden geringeren als dich:



> Die RegTP, SP2, Google-Popupblocker, Norton, Antivir sowie die Presse sorgen schon dafür dass der Dialer bis Jahresende tot sein wird



Ja und warum sind die alle so scharf drauf? Die Ursachen sind dir wurscht?
Dazu gehören nun einmal ganz massiv die Dänen, aber auch Webmaster, die Preise verstecken bzw. von diesen mit diversen optischen Tricks ablenken und Formulierungen verwenden, die alles suggerieren, nur nicht, dass ihr "Angebot" was kosten wird. 

Und somit wären wir wieder eigentlich beim Hauptthema. Sollte sich bei der Deutlichkeit von Preisangaben und Weglassen von Irreführungen was bessern, dann nicht, weil ihr plötzlich eure Liebe für den Kunden entdeckt habt, sondern weil ihr dazu gezwungen seid. Wie *kleine Kinder* oder *Pubertierende*, denen man immer ihre Grenzen aufzeigen muss.


----------



## DAY.DE (3 April 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, nein. Ganz egal, ob Dialer oder PbC:
> - Weder Behörden (welche du zuvor beschuldigt hast) und nicht einmal MP (denen du dann den schwarzen Peter zugeschoben hast) verbieten es euch, niedere Tarife anzugeben. Bei letzteren gegenfalls per Nachfrage. Das ist eine Tatsache.



Absoluter Blödsinn!  Du hast mich gefragt warum ich in Österreich einen höheren Tarif verwende als in Deutschland. In Österreich gibt es von MP aber nur mehr PPC - also musst Du auch PPC gemeint haben und nicht den Dialer. Bitte verarsche jemanden anderen aber nicht mich. Nachdem Du laut Deiner Angabe in "Tyrol" wohnst, müsstest Du ja auch sehen, daß es von MP her keinen Dialer in Österreich mehr gibt.

Wenn Du Dich nur ein wenig mit MP auskennen würdest, dann wüsstest Du, daß MP nur 2,17 EUR und 3,63 EUR/Min für PPC in Österreich anbietet. Es liegt am Webmaster oder am Projektinhaber die Preise festzulegen und nicht wie Du mir hier in den Mund legen willst an den Behörden oder MP. Wenn MP nur 2 Tarife in Österreich für PPC hat, dann kann ich nur die 2 verwenden. Welchen ich verwende kann Dir aber wirklich komplett egal sein weil es MEINE ENTSCHEIDUNG ist. Wenn den Leuten die 3,63 oder 2,17 EUR zu teuer sind, dann müssen sie ihn ja auch nicht verwenden. 

Schlaf gut - Du träumst ja anscheinend schon !

DAY


----------



## Wembley (3 April 2005)

Auweh, jetzt wird er böse, der DAY! Na ja, wenigstens zeigt er seine wahre Fratze.

Mein Posting war eine klare Zusammenfassung dessen, was wir so diskutiert haben. Da wird dir deine Verdreherei nix nützen.

Ich lege dir nichts in den Mund. Ich zitiere nur dich:


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=98073#98073



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Firstgate kann man bzw. ich JEDEN beliebigen Preis selber festlegen, beim Dialer/PayPerCall wird der Preis von den jeweiligen Regulierungsbehörden der einzelnen Länder festgelegt.
> 
> DAY



Dass dich Mainpean bei PbC nur die hohen Preise einstellen lässt, streitest du ja jetzt nicht einmal ab. Ich schrieb oben: MP würde dir wohl auch geringere Preise, wie sie das eben z.B. auch bei den Dialern tun bzw. taten, anbieten. *Gegebenenfalls bei Nachfrage*, wenn es halt noch nicht möglich sein sollte.

Das ist eine Sache des sinnverstehenden Lesens.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt am Webmaster oder am Projektinhaber die Preise festzulegen


Richtig, und die stellen fast immer die Maximalpreise ein. Hab ich eh oben auch geschrieben.


----------



## A John (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ganzen Dänen-Geschichte und Autodialer Sachen sind mir komplett egal und interessieren mich nicht.
> [.....]
> und was andere Leute oder Firmen mit dem Dialer alles sonst noch machen ist mir komplett egal. Manchmal habe ich bei heise.de so Autodialer Geschichten gesehen aber die nicht mal richtig gelesen weil mir solche Leute/Firmen egal sind.
> [.....]
> ...


Wenn es dir so egal ist, was in der Szene los ist, und warum der Dialer im sterben liegt, dann frage ich mich aber, warum du dich für derart unwichtige Nebensächlichkeiten so vehement hier reinkniest und die Werbetrommel (und das Forum) malträtierst.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich poste hier nicht um irgendwelche Aussichten auf Erfolg zu haben.


Verstehe. Es ist dir vermutlich auch "komplett egal", wenn deine PR- Kampagne hier niemand ernst nimmt.

Gruß A. John


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Das Sterben des Dialers ist ja scheinbar nicht mehr aufzuhalten (auch ohne der neuen Verfügung) und ich starte hier keine PR-Kampagne nur weil ich hier poste. 

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das Sterben des Dialers ist ja scheinbar nicht mehr aufzuhalten



nicht "scheinbar" , sondern anscheinend , noch genauer "absolut sicher" 

j.

PS: Das "Leben" der Dialer ist auch nur duch die unglaubliche Ignoranz und Unbedarftheit 
(eventuell sogar nicht nur fährlässig sondern sogar mit Vorsatz?) des deutschen
 Gesetzgebers ermöglicht worden


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht "scheinbar" , sondern anscheinend , noch genauer "absolut sicher"
> 
> j.



Naja, so schwarz würde ich mal das ganze nicht sehen. Nach der "Bereinigung" am 17.6 werden dann eben nur mehr die Dialerportale mit gutem Content überleben. Waehrungsrechner oder z.B. Witze Portale werden es dann sehr schwer haben, weiters 30 EUR/Einwahl zu verlangen. ggf. gehen diese dann wieder auf den Minutentarif zurück.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der "Bereinigung" am 17.6 werden dann eben nur mehr die Dialerportale mit gutem Content überleben.


Wiederholten Aufforderungen und Bitten der Forenbetreiber und vieler Mitglieder auch nur eine einzige  Site
zu nennen (z.B per PN )
 die die absurden  Preise rechtfertigen würden, ist nicht ein einziger Anbieter oder insbesondere die immer wieder 
als Alibi vorgeschobene Firma MP auch nur ein einziges Mal nachgekommen.
( Auf Nachfrage bei den Betreibern des Forums bestätigt )

Wir reden hier nicht von Augeninnendruck lindernden Seiten , sondern von Nonadult Websites 
das Thema ist so abgekaut und ausgelutscht, dass es nur noch langweilt 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (4 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> das Thema ist so abgekaut und ausgelutscht, dass es nur noch langweilt
> 
> cp


 :bussi: 
Meine Rede seit tagen!


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Ob ein Content 30 EUR/Einwahl wert ist oder nicht ist Ansichtssache.

Wenn man denkt, daß manche Mitarbeiter 200-300 EUR/Stunde kosten, ist es um einiges effizienter, wenn dieser Mitarbeiter, wenn er etwas spezielles suchen muss, einmal die 30 EUR/Einwahl bezahlt und die gewünschte Information findet, anstatt 1 Stunde bei Free-Content Seiten zu surfen und dann ggf. nur Teile der gewünschten Information zu finden.

Ist alles nur relativ....

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ist alles nur relativ....


verarschen können wir uns alleine,   dafür bedarf es nicht eines NAWMs aus Ö.

nach Einstein ist alles relativ, halt hier die Leser nicht für total plemplem 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

z.B. im Filesharing-Bereich sind viele Leute bereit auch 30 EUR für Infos zu Filesharing (plus Programm) zu bezahlen, weil sie sich überhaupt nicht mit dieser Materie auskennen, aber doch auch mal benutzen wollen.

Und warum soll jemand für einen IQ-Test nicht auch 30 EUR bezahlen, wenn dieser Test wirklich seriös und anerkannt ist und er nach dem Test ein Diplom erhält ?

Und warum soll jemand nicht für spezielle Bewerbungs-Tipps auch 30 EUR bezahlen wollen, wenn er dadurch mehr Chancen hat den Job zu bekommen ?

etc.

DAY


----------



## News (4 April 2005)

Ich recherchiere nahezu jeden Tag aus beruflichen Gründen im  Internet, und die Zeit bis zum Redaktionsschluss ist stets knapp.
Ich würde aber nicht im Traum daran denken, mich auf den unbekannten Content von Dialerseiten zu verlassen.
Was sollte für eine profesionelle Nutzung denn auch interessant sein?
Hentaibilder, Tierheimadressen, Malvorlagen, Märchen, Cliparts, Klingeltöne?
Ich war mal testweise im Memberbereich einer Referateseite, wo man ja noch brauchbare Inhalte vermuten könnte.
Bei keinem der von mir aufgerufenen Dokumente war erkennbar, wer den Text überhaupt verfasst hat. Wie soll man sich auf so was dann verlassen?
Da ist mir doch z.B. die freie Wikipedia lieber.

P.S. 





> 30 EUR für Infos zu Filesharing (plus Programm)


Aha, und seit wann dürfen Dialeranbieter solche Programme ohne Zustimmung der Autoren eigentlich anbieten? (siehe GNU Public License)


----------



## stieglitz (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man denkt, daß manche Mitarbeiter 200-300 EUR/Stunde kosten, ist es um einiges effizienter, wenn dieser Mitarbeiter, wenn er etwas spezielles suchen muss, einmal die 30 EUR/Einwahl bezahlt und die gewünschte Information findet, anstatt 1 Stunde bei Free-Content Seiten zu surfen und dann ggf. nur Teile der gewünschten Information zu finden.
> 
> Ist alles nur relativ....
> 
> DAY


Das kann durchaus richtig sein. Ich kenne aber keine Beispiele.
Oder meinst du den Kurs zwischen deutschem € und spanischen €.
Das ist kein Witz, das gabs tatsächlich!


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

*gääähn*


----------



## News (4 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Oder meinst du den Kurs zwischen deutschem € und spanischen €. Das ist kein Witz, das gabs tatsächlich!


Das gab's nicht nur, das gibt es immer noch.


----------



## stieglitz (4 April 2005)

Das ist unglaublich!
Und wie ist der Kurs nun?


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie ist der Kurs nun?


muttu 30 Euronen  blechen....

cp


----------



## stieglitz (4 April 2005)

Spanische oder Deutsche?
Vielleicht sind die vom Vatikan z.zt. besonders viel wert, wenn dorthin Millionen von Menschen hinpilgern?


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, und seit wann dürfen Dialeranbieter solche Programme ohne Zustimmung der Autoren eigentlich anbieten? (siehe GNU Public License)



Es werden Infos zu Filesharing-Programme angeboten und die jeweils neuesten Filesharing-Programmen auf High-Speed Servern zur Verfügung gestellt da die Leute teilweise zu blöd sind auf amerikanischen Seiten ein Programm zu finden oder eine englische Homepage zu bedienen. 

DAY


----------



## Eniac (4 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist unglaublich!
> Und wie ist der Kurs nun?



Die Formel zur Berechnung dieses Kurses ist derartig kompliziert, dass die Abfrage leider 29,95 EUR kosten muss. Schliesslich muss ein ganzer Stab hochqualifizierter Mathematiker und Finanzfachleute beschäftigt werden, die arbeiten nunmal ungerne für lau.

Jeder gestresste Manager, der gerade eine Dienstreise plant, wird doch sicherlich ausserordentlich dankbar für diese Möglichkeit sein und gerne schlappe 29,95 dafür hinblättern. Wirklich äusserst seriös!


Eniac


----------



## News (4 April 2005)

> Und wie ist der Kurs nun?


42 natürlich...   
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/42_(Antwort)


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es werden Infos zu Filesharing-Programme angeboten und die jeweils neuesten Filesharing-Programmen auf High-Speed Servern zur Verfügung gestellt da die Leute teilweise zu blöd sind auf amerikanischen Seiten ein Programm zu finden oder eine englische Homepage zu bedienen.



Extrapoliere  deinen IQ  nicht auf den IQ der Leser dieses Forums.....

das ist im höchstem Maß unhöflich 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (4 April 2005)

Stimmt nicht, 36 ist richtig:


> Er erklärte damals nach vielem Zögern und Nachhaken, es gäbe einen großen Fehler in seinem Werk. Die Antwort sei eigentlich „36“ und nicht „42“. Ob das damals so ernst gemeint war?


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Extrapoliere  deinen IQ  nicht auf den IQ der Leser dieses Forums.....
> 
> das ist im höchstem Maß unhöflich
> 
> cp




Wie kommst Du auf so etwas ?  Ich nehme nicht an, daß viele Forenmitglieder hier meine Dialerseiten verwenden. Also wie kommst Du dann drauf, daß ich diese gemeint habe ?  Ich habe generell gesprochen, daß die Filesharing-Materie ziemlich komplex ist und viele Leute auch nicht gut Englisch können und deshalb gerne bereit sind, 30 EUR für eine deutsche Anleitung und deutsches FS-Programm zu bezahlen.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

*gääähn*


----------



## A John (4 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Extrapoliere  deinen IQ  nicht auf den IQ der Leser dieses Forums.....
> das ist im höchstem Maß unhöflich


Auch das ist (relativ) relativ.
DAY ist immerhin Ösi und was verschärfend hinzu kommt: Wiener.
Die haben grundsätzlich ... nun ja, "andere Relationen".
Aus Mozart z.B. haben sie einen Ösi gemacht. (Und aus einem in Braunau geborenen Diktator einen Deutschen...)

Dass Leute, die 200 – 300 EUR/Std. bekommen auf Kinderabzockseiten recherchieren, kommt durchaus vor. Es sind Anwälte, die deren Inhalte auf Rechtsverstöße wie z.B. Marken- und  Urheberrechtsverletzungen überprüfen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Anstatt hier zu gähnen sollest Du lieber die Postings besser lesen und nicht immer falsch interpretieren. 

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

*gääähn*


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem debattieren wir hier am Thema vorbei, das ich gerne noch einmal deutlich machen will:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aka


----------



## jupp11 (4 April 2005)

apropos Dialer und Registrierung
http://dialer.regtp.de/


> Die Registrierung von Dialern bei der RegTP stellt kein Gütesiegel dar.


so krass  aus der Feder   der RegTP selber , soweit auch zu den "Einlassungen" des rosa Riesen ..

j..


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2005)

Ein "wunder Punkt" der Registrierung (aber bitte das nicht hier weiter debattieren...).
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=253 (immer noch lesenswert, Hut* ab! - exakt drei Jahre her...)


> Da bangt eine Branche, die nicht zu Unrecht in Verruf geraten ist um Ihre Existenzberechtigung. Nicht der Verbraucher soll hier geschützt werden, sondern den Anbietern dieser Software wird eine verbesserte Ausgangsposition für künftige Rechtstreite an die Hand gegeben. Und die Spam-Wellen der letzten Tage scheinen genau dies zu bestätigen, sind sie doch deutlich auf einen solchen Anbieter zurück zu führen, der sich auch um das Gütesiegel bemühte. Dem Verbraucher nützt das gegenwärtig rein gar nichts. Er wird weiterhin mit schmierigen Mails und noch fragwürdigeren Website-Inhalten auf falsche Fährten gelockt, jedoch der Dialer, der am Ende steht ist mit seinem Gütesiegel wasserdicht.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2870 (September 2003)


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Gütesiegel !
> Nur Informationen über die registrierten Dialer und wer sich dahinter verbirgt. Also nur das Vorhalten von Informationen, wer sich hinter einem Dialer verbirgt, ist das Ziel der Registrierung. Sonst nichts.
> Diese zentrale Aussage wird in Zukunft [Propheten-Modus] eine ganz wichtige Rolle bei der Argumentation vor den Gerichten spielen. [/Propheten-Modus], denn die Dialer betreiber werden vortragen, dass alles in Ordnung sei, schließlich seien sie ja von der RegTP registriert.



aber wie gesagt: Diese Debatte hat nur insofern hier ihren Platz, als man (meines Erachtens) den angeblich durch einen Dialer geschlossenen Kaufvertrag anfechten können müsste, *unabhängig von der Registrierung*, solange Fenster wie dieses (exemplarisch) an entscheidender Stelle des Vertragsabschlussprozesses zum Einsatz gekommen sind. Erst wenn mehrere deutsche Gerichte entscheiden würden, dass das so ok ist, würde ich von der Ansicht abweichen, dass so was erfolgsversprechend wäre - dass es nach meinem Dafürhalten dann immer noch sachlich so wäre, hätte mit dem Widerspruch aus "Recht haben" und "Recht kriegen" zu tun...


----------



## drboe (4 April 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Mozart z.B. haben sie einen Ösi gemacht.


Nun, der wurde ja unzweifelhaft am 27. Januar 1756 in Salzburg geboren, was damals ein selbstständiges geistliches Fürstentum war, heute aber ja tatsächlich in Österreich liegt. Das heutige Deutschland bestand damals übrigens auch nicht, so das andere berühmte Persönlichkeiten nach der gleichen Logik auch keine Deutschen waren, sondern Württemberger, Thüringer, Hannoveraner usw. 



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Und aus einem in Braunau geborenen Diktator einen Deutschen...


Reichskanzler des Deutschen Reiches konnte man wohl nur werden, wenn man Deutscher war. Da hilft es für die Schuld Deutschlands kein Stück, dass der Betreffende tatsächlich im heutigen Österreich geboren wurde.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ob ein Content 30 EUR/Einwahl wert ist oder nicht ist Ansichtssache.


Wohl war. Nur gelingt es ja nicht die Ware zwecks Prüfung der möglichen Werthaltigkeit anzusehen, ohne dafür zu löhnen. Bei anderen Waren und Leistungen steht der Beweis bzw. die Einschätzung des Wertes unzweifelhaft vor der Bezahlung. Ist es wirklich unrealistisch anzunehmen, dass der Lieferant sich wohl nicht mehr allzu viel Mühe macht, wenn er das Geld schon sicher in der Tasche hat?



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man denkt, daß manche Mitarbeiter 200-300 EUR/Stunde kosten, ist es um einiges effizienter, wenn dieser Mitarbeiter, wenn er etwas spezielles suchen muss, einmal die 30 EUR/Einwahl bezahlt und die gewünschte Information findet, anstatt 1 Stunde bei Free-Content Seiten zu surfen und dann ggf. nur Teile der gewünschten Information zu finden.


Natürlich kann ein Stundensatz in der Höhe Ausgaben in der genannten Größenordnung rechtfertigen. Aber nur dann, wenn man die Sicherheit hat, dass der Aufwand tatsächlich gerechtfertigt ist. Einen entsprechenden Wert würde ich bei Recherchen in den Genios DB oder anderen, seriösen Quellen für bestimmte Fragestellungen klar bejahen. Angebote, die über Dialer verechnet werden, spielen bei Recherchen aber definitiv keine Rolle. Mir jedenfalls ist in den letzten Jahren noch nicht ein Angebot untergekommen, wo ich den Eindruck hatte, dass sich die Ausgabe für die Dialereinwahl lohnen könnte. Meist zeigen schon Site-Name, Aufmachung und die Verbalisierung, dass der Informationsgehalt der Dialer-gespickten Seiten gegen Null tendiert. Wenn man dann noch schaut, wer die Infos anbietet, so erübrigt sich meist jede weitere Überlegung. Insofern ist das Verhältnis bei Recherchen eher anders herum als beschrieben. 



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist alles nur relativ....


Wenn ich beim Beispiel der obigen Stundensätze bleibe, so ergibt sich im Fall des Verzichts auf unwägbare, vermutlich sinnlose Ausgaben ein um bis zu 17,6% höherer Deckungsbeitrag. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Ich denke, die Dialerprojekte werden sich in den nächsten Monaten ändern müssen damit die Transparenz über den KONKRETEN Inhalt besser wird. 

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

*gääähn*


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> *gääähn*



Du möchtest wohl mit Deiner "Gähnerei"auch nur mehr Postings zusammenbekommen. Wenn Du so müde bist, dann geh ins Bett oder wenn dich die Sachen hier so langweilen, dann brauchst Du sie ja nicht zu lesen. Genug andere Threads gibt es ja hier.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

*gääähn*


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> *gääähn*



Du möchtest wohl mit Deiner "Gähnerei"auch nur mehr Postings zusammenbekommen. Wenn Du so müde bist, dann geh ins Bett oder wenn dich die Sachen hier so langweilen, dann brauchst Du sie ja nicht zu lesen. Genug andere Threads gibt es ja hier.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

*gääähn*


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> *gääähn*



Du möchtest wohl mit Deiner "Gähnerei"auch nur mehr Postings zusammenbekommen. Wenn Du so müde bist, dann geh ins Bett oder wenn dich die Sachen hier so langweilen, dann brauchst Du sie ja nicht zu lesen. Genug andere Threads gibt es ja hier.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2005)

Was ist das "missing link" zwischen Österreicher zum Menschen:  der Bayer 
*in Deckung geh"


----------



## drboe (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, die Dialerprojekte werden sich in den nächsten Monaten ändern müssen damit die Transparenz über den KONKRETEN Inhalt besser wird.


Da ist meine Prognose, dass es dafür zu spät ist. Der Ruf von "Dialern" ist inzwischen eindeutig negativ. Insofern finde ich es geradezu originell, dass im vorgeschriebenen Layout das Wort explizit enthalten ist, während die Anbieter den Begriff gemeinhin vermeiden. Wenn man ein Inkasso über Mehrwertnummern auch künftig will, dann wird das vermutlich nur unter Verzicht auf Dailer und nur so gehen, dass man die Einwahlnummer, Account, Passwort bekannt gibt und dem User ggf. noch Hinweise gibt, wie er seinen Zugang konfigurieren muss, damit er die Seiten nutzen kann. Dann gelänge der Zugang auch mit allen Betriebsystemen. Ein eindeutiger, online nachprüfbarer Bezug zwischen Anbieter und Mehrwertnummer könnte u. U. das Vertrauen ebenfalls stärken. Da man heute in 1000er Kontingenten bei der RegTP einkauft, müßte sich auch da etwas bewegen. 
Zum anderen wird man die Tarifierung überdenken müssen. Freikontingente, um sich von der Substanz nach Umfang und Qualität überzeugen zu können, realistische Preise und Kundenbindungsmaßnahmen werden u. U. noch etwas bringen. Aber maximal im privaten Bereich. Dialer sind im Geschäftsleben faktisch erledigt. Noch eine Drehung mehr an der Betrugsschraube, und die wird kommen, das scheint mir ziemlich sicher, und auch ein Verbot scheint nicht mehr völlig ausgeschlossen. Und dann ist auch bei Privatleuten so nichts mehr zu holen. 


M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern finde ich es geradezu originell, dass im vorgeschriebenen Layout das Wort explizit enthalten ist, während die Anbieter den Begriff gemeinhin vermeiden.








das wird diesen Taschenspielertricks ab 17.6.2005 hoffentlich einen Riegel vorschieben  :bash:


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Das im neuen Layout ab 16/17.6 zweimal das Wort "Dialer" vorkommt, ist nach meiner Meinung 10x schlimmer als das der Preis dick und fett dort steht. Das Wort "Dialer" wird alleine schon so viele Leute abschrecken, daß sie das Angebot alleine schon wegen des schlechten Dialer-Rufs nicht benutzen werden.  Nicht die Preisangabe im neuen Fenster wird der Tod des Dialers sein sondern WIE man das Zahlungsmittel präsentiert.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht die Preisangabe im neuen Fenster wird der Tod des Dialers sein
> sondern WIE man das Zahlungsmittel präsentiert.


mehr davon , hier liegen schon alle am Boden vor Lachen, da ist Raab mit dem Grimmepreis 
 ein Waisenknabe gegen   :vlol:


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Na dann hast Du von Werbung und Marketing wohl absolut NULL Ahnung. 

Viele Leute kaufen die Produkte (z.B. im Supermarkt) nur wegen der schönen Verpackung und nicht wegen des super Inhalts. Oder was glaubst Du wieviele Leute sich ein Handy kaufen nur weil es ihnen "gefällt". Ob die technische Seite auch passt, interessiert nur wenige Leute - zumindest ineterssiert es sie erst dann, wenn sie später draufkommen, daß das neue Handy z.B. keine polyphonen Klingeltöne oder Javaspiele kann.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

ooch schade , jetzt kommste wieder mit der Supermarktnummer, da surrt im Keller schon die Bartwickelmaschine 
streng dich mal an, es war gerade so schön lustig   

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Du hast von Werbung und Marketing wirklich absolut NULL Ahnung.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

son Pech aber auch , jetzt isser sauer   :tröst: 

PS: mir ist Marketing und Werbung so egal wie der Sack Reis in China


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Wenn Du im Dialerbusiness wärst, dann wüstest Du wie sensibel jedes Wort auf dem Layout ist und was das für Unterschiede bei den Einwahlen haben kann - und ich rede hier NICHT vom Preis sondern nur vom eigentlichen Text und der Gestaltung des Layouts. (Homepage)

DAY


----------



## A John (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wort "Dialer" wird alleine schon so viele Leute abschrecken, daß sie das Angebot alleine schon wegen des schlechten Dialer-Rufs nicht benutzen werden.


Vorschlag zur Namensänderung vom Dialercenter:
Forum der Anbieter Kostenloser Einwahlprogramme.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du im Dialerbusiness wärst,


Bin ich aber nicht , Gott sei Dank, ich möchte mich morgens noch im Spiegel ansehen können ohne zu kotzen 
Das ist mir alles so egal wie der Sack Reis in China. Es macht aber  echten Spass einen der Dialergilde (sogar ein ING!) 
hier zu haben, der sich der Herausforderung stellt, die andern inklusive MP selber
 haben ja immer nach kurzer Zeit gekniffen.  echtes Lob   :thumb: 

PS: nicht mißverstehen , deine Argumentationen sind genau  so hohl,  wie die deines Herrn und Meisters  in Berlin 

und jetzt kannst du  erst mal ungeniert weiterdödeln....


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Der ING ist mir nicht so wichtig, aber sehr stolz bin ich, daß ich das 4-jährige Abend-Studium im letzten Semester mit Notendurchschnitt 1,00 abgeschlossen habe (immerhin alle 10 Einzelnoten mit "1" abgeschlossen). Das hat sonst niemand in diesem Semester geschafft   

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (4 April 2005)

Schade , gerad war so schön lustig  und jetzt so eine  Selbstbelobhudelung, na ja in Ö
ist ja ein  Titel auch wichtiger als alles andere.. "Habe die Ehre,  Herr Inschenöör 

j.

PS:  "For sex Monate wuste isch noch nischt wie man Inschenöör schreibt, nu bin isch einen"...
.


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> na ja in Ö ist ja ein  Titel auch wichtiger als alles andere.



Ich habe geschrieben "Der ING ist mir nicht so wichtig" !

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2005)

*[ironie]*
Also ich habe bei den von day als so toll bezeichneten IQ-Tests immer Ergebnisse, die ich aus Bescheidenheit nicht zitieren möchte, aber das ist mir auch nicht so wichtig 
hawie-r


> Bearbeitungsdauer 60 bis 90 Minuten.


Leider wäre selbst dieser Test nichts für aka, denn 





> Die meisten IQ-Tests sind nicht in der Lage, einen IQ von über 130 genau zu messen.



*[/ironie]*


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

In manchen Branchen ist der sechste Sinn viel wichtiger als ein IQ von 150.

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> In manchen Branchen ist der sechste Sinn viel wichtiger als ein IQ von 150.


Jo,  wie der von Taschendieben 

j


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> In manchen Branchen ist der sechste Sinn viel wichtiger als ein IQ von 150.DAY


 In meiner Branche entscheidet der EQ, den IQ verwende ich nur zum Gangster jagen 
und um Dir beim  hermeneutischen Zirkeln in Zukunft ein paar zeitintensive Windungen zu ersparen, habe ich den Beitrag oben für Dich verständlicher gestaltet.
Und nun wieder zurück zur Gebetsmühle:


> Außerdem debattieren wir hier am Thema vorbei, das ich gerne noch einmal deutlich machen will:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drboe (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das im neuen Layout ab 16/17.6 zweimal das Wort "Dialer" vorkommt, ist nach meiner Meinung 10x schlimmer als das der Preis dick und fett dort steht. Das Wort "Dialer" wird alleine schon so viele Leute abschrecken, daß sie das Angebot alleine schon wegen des schlechten Dialer-Rufs nicht benutzen werden.  Nicht die Preisangabe im neuen Fenster wird der Tod des Dialers sein sondern WIE man das Zahlungsmittel präsentiert.


Nee aber auch. Jetzt bin ich platt! Die bösen, bösen Fuzzis bei der RegTP, die von Marketing keine Ahnung haben, machen doch glatt "den Dialer" kaputt. Nicht etwa die Leute aus dem "Dialercenter", das ja eigentlich "kostenverursachendeeinwahlprogrammezentrum.de" oder "geldschroepfforum.de" heissen muss, weil das Wort Dialer ja 10x schlimmer ist, als über Geld zu reden. Es war doch völlig OK je Einwahl 300 EUR oder mehr zu verlangen, harmlos klingende Seiten mit Dialern zu verseuchen, Suchmaschinen vollzumüllen, wertloses Zeug hinter bunten Seiten unter Jedermann-Begriffen anzubieten, Freewareprogramme teuer zu verticken und Internetnutzern Autodialer unterzujubeln. So etwas ist zwar unschön, bringt aber Moos und "den Dialer" nicht um. Und wenn sie 400.000fach illegal sind! Der Todesstoß kommt nicht von denen, die den Hals nicht voll kriegen können, denen kein Trick zu dreckig ist die Anwender zu übertölpeln, sei es mit beschönigenden Worten, nahezu unsichbaren Preisangaben, Autodialern und Ähnlichem mehr.  Die doch nicht, diese Tugendritter im Scheinheilgenmantel, die Gralshüter freien Wirtschaftens, die Entrepreneurs - ich bitte euch, die doch nicht! Nein, die böse Regulierungsbehörde ist es, die den Dialern einfach den Garaus macht. Oh je, wenn Behörden so urplötzlich zur Leistung kommen, dann gnade uns Gott. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## DNA2 (4 April 2005)

Hihi, Ihr seid lustig.

Besonders der Herr Tag aus Österreich - irgendwann löst der sich in einer Logikwolke auf. Wenn man nur seine Texte seit dem 13.03. (immerhin schon gut drei Wochen) aneinander reiht, ergeben sich Denkschleifen, gegen die die Programmsprache Pascal übersichtlich geschachtelt ist.

Begonnen hat alles mit der Feststellung, dass ein Büro im 19. Stock von Gewinnen nicht bezahlt werden muss und dafür lieber Domains gekauft werden. Jetzt ist das Marketing der RegTP verantwortlich für den nahen Dialer-Tod.

Herrlich!


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> gegen die die Programmsprache Pascal übersichtlich geschachtelt ist.



Also ich würde da schon eher C++ oder Java bevorzugen - war nie ein Fan von Pascal.

Ich wurde ja leider zur Anhörung nicht eingeladen, aber ich würde schon gerne wissen wer auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen ist "Dialer" auf das 3.OK Fenster zu schreiben.  :roll:   

DAY


----------



## DNA2 (4 April 2005)

Wahrscheinlich die gleichen Sprachverbrecher, die immer noch eine Steuer "Steuer" nennen, einen Krieg "Krieg", ein Haushaltsdefizit "haushaltsdefizit" und eben einen Dialer ""Dialer". Schäbig, das Kind so beim Namen zu nennen, wirklich ...

Sag mal, rauchst du? Schon mal ein Päckchen Zigaretten näher angesehen im letzten Halbjahr?


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, rauchst du? Schon mal ein Päckchen Zigaretten näher angesehen im letzten Halbjahr?



Sorry, aber ich rauche nicht.  Zigaretten interessieren mich genauso wenig wie die "Dänen".

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2005)

Neues aus der Rubrik "deutlicher Preishinweis"
ba-ba-black sheep,...


> „Gut lesbar“ bedeutet insbesondere in kontrastreicher und optisch hervorgehobener Schrift, im Sichtfeld des Nutzers, ohne dass die Lesbarkeit (...) durch ablenkende Informationen gestört oder eingeschränkt ist.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99855#99855
(österreichische Kommunikationsparameter-, Entgelt- und Mehrwertdiensteverordnung KEM)
(Nicht dass diese Regelung für Deutschland gültig wäre - aber die Beschreibung von "gut lesbar" hat was...)


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Und fühlst Du Dich nun besser, wenn Du einen privaten Rachezug gegen mich führst ? Deswegen wirst Du mich auch nicht vom Forum vertreiben ?

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2005)

@Aka 

Das Forum hat schon viele Trolls überstanden und  Trolls aus Ö sind  eh nur zweite  Wahl ...

NIGHT.DE


----------



## Reducal (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich würde schon gerne wissen wer auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen ist "Dialer" auf das 3.OK Fenster zu schreiben.


Ich z. B. kann mich erinnern, sowas schon mal angeregt zu haben.


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und fühlst Du Dich nun besser, wenn Du einen privaten Rachezug gegen mich führst ?


@ Aka, hatte DAY.DE Dir was angetan, weil hier was von Rache steht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und fühlst Du Dich nun besser, wenn Du einen privaten Rachezug gegen mich führst ? Deswegen wirst Du mich auch nicht vom Forum vertreiben ?DAY


 Ich [edit: *Ich*] will Dich nicht vertreiben und ich führe keinen privaten Rachefeldzug. Du hast mir nichts getan, was ich zu rächen hätte. Ich kann Dich noch nicht abschliessend einordnen und zirkuliere hermeneutisch nach einer Antwort auf die Frage, wie weiß/grau/schwarz Dein Fell ist 
P.S.: Natürlich zirkuliere ich rückwärtsgewandt. Aktuelle Beschwerden über Dialer gibt's ja auch keine. Ich frag mich echt, woher Deines österreichischen Kollegen Rekordumsätze bei fastg* kommen. Dessen Fenster gerade eben ist ja auch nicht gerade der Brüller. Wie mir scheint, reicht die Eingabe "ok" zum verbinden, die also nicht mehr reversibel ist, wenn man weiter liest. Ist besser als Dein altes fenster - aber ich kenne ja auch sein altes Fenster nicht...
ba ba black sheep*s*...
Besser?


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuelle Beschwerden über Dialer gibt's ja auch keine. Ich frag mich echt, woher Deines österreichischen Kollegen Rekordumsätze bei fastg* kommen. Dessen Fenster gerade eben ist ja auch nicht gerade der Brüller.



Ja viel besser  :bussi: 

Das fragen sich viele Leute vom DC wie die Rekordumsätze bei fastg* zustandekommen. Also mir persönlich gefällt das neue Fenster auch nicht sehr.

Mein Fell ist sicher nicht weiss und auch nicht schwarz - irgendwas dazwischen halt   

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Fell ist sicher nicht weiss und auch nicht schwarz - irgendwas dazwischen halt   DAY


I know...


			
				H.A./day schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eben hellgraue und dunkelschwarze Schafe wie in jeder Branche. Ich habe mit Sicherheit nichts mit solchen Seiten wie malvo*.de, hausaufg*.de, tierh*.de, ... zu tun die immer in den Medien erscheinen.
> Die Leute die mich (auch persönlich) kennen, wissen, daß ich mit so dubiosen Seiten sicher nicht mein Geld verdiene.


(Übersetzung: _W.T. ist böse, ich nicht_)


			
				Dom*gott schrieb:
			
		

> Harry, bist du ein hellgraues Schaf ?





			
				HA schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit Sicherheit eher bei Hellgrau als Schwarz...(...)
> Wie gesagt: 4 Preisanhaben (Layout, 1.OK-Feld, 3-OK-Feld sowie laufend im Browser) sowie 3x OK-Eingabe sollte wohl reichen. (...)



Darum dieser thread. Nicht aus Rache und nicht weil Du schlechter als andere bist. Einfach, weil Du bist, wie Du bist.


----------



## DAY.DE (4 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Darum dieser thread. Nicht aus Rache und nicht weil Du schlechter als andere bist. Einfach, weil Du bist, wie Du bist.



 :dafuer: 

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Aka &  DAY 
(die Busenfreunde...)  
http://www.pds-prenzlberg.de/extra/2002/z206leup.html


> Wie aber heißt eine politische Binsenweisheit, die ein dicker Mann aus Oggersheim
> immer gern zitierte: Die Hunde bellen, aber die Karawane zieht weiter.


j.


----------



## andreas12587 (5 April 2005)

Aha. Jupp11 linkt hier also inzwischen auf Linksextreme. Daher weht also der Wind.  Erstaunlich, wie im Eifer des Gefechtes so mancher die Hose runterlässt.
@Day: Du kannst sie nicht bekehren. Überzeuge einen Pythagoräer von einem saftigen Steak......

Gruß Andreas


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

@Andreas

Daß weiß ich schon, daß man hier keine Leute bekehren kann. Es ist aber auf jeden Fall für mich eine Herausforderung hier  zu posten.  Manche spielen gerne mit dem Feuer und manche posten gerne im DS-Forum   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunlich, wie im Eifer des Gefechtes so mancher die Hose runterlässt.
> @Day: Du kannst sie nicht bekehren. Überzeuge einen Pythagoräer von einem saftigen Steak......


Da seid ihr  beiden Weltmeister im Hose runterlassen, kauft euch mal Hosenträger, 
ihr seht schon so nackt aus   :rotfl: 

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Danke, aber aber ich trage schon einen Gürtel  

DAY


----------



## Rex Cramer (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> @Day: Du kannst sie nicht bekehren. Überzeuge einen Pythagoräer von einem saftigen Steak......



Wozu würdest Du hier wen bekehren wollen? Würden Dialer-PPs völlig normal wahrgenommen und sofort erkannt, dann dürfte sich Deinesgleichen sicherlich nach einer neuen Methode der Geldbeschaffung umschauen, oder? Vielleicht sollte man aber auch Dich und Deinesgleichen zum Einsatz zumindest gesetzeskonformer Dialer und wettbewerbsrechtlich einwandfreier PPs bekehren. Wer hier den größeren Schritt machen müsste, liegt ja auf der Hand...


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha. Jupp11 linkt hier also inzwischen auf Linksextreme.


PDS = linksextrem? Hm, das würde die Berliner SPD/PDS-Landesregierung mit Wirtschaftssenator Wolf (PDS) sicher gar nicht gerne hören.


----------



## stieglitz (5 April 2005)

Für diesen Thread braucht man langsam eine Warnmeldung wie auf Zigarettenschachteln.

z.B.: Dieser Thread macht süchtig
oder
Dieser Thread kann die Spermatozoen schädigen und schränkt  die Fruchtbarkeit ein.
 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunlich, wie im Eifer des Gefechtes so mancher die Hose runterlässt.


Herren mit heruntergelassener Hose gehören doch eigentlich zu einer der wichtigsten Zielgruppen von MP...
SCNR


----------



## tuxedo (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstaunlich, wie im Eifer des Gefechtes so mancher die Hose runterlässt.



Es gibt jemanden, der schon über 400.000 Mal die Hose runterlassen musste... :holy:

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Stalker2002 (5 April 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur schade, das die RegTP diese Chance nur suboptimal nutzte (bzw. nutzen durfte) und leider nur einen relativ kleinen Freudenspender in die dargebotene Blöße "reingerammt" hat.

Eine schmerzhaft großkalibrige Deregistrierungsgebühr hätte sich geradezu angeboten, um gewisse Lerneffekte steuernd zu unterstützen. :fg2:  :fg2:  :fg2: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Daß weiß ich schon, daß man hier keine Leute bekehren kann.


doch, doch - kann man. Du mußt einfach nur mal schlüssig auf die Frage antworten, die Dir schon 48 mal gestellt wurde ...

Einfach nur herum- und andere totquasseln, das überzeugt keinen.

Aber keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort. Und daß Du nicht mal auf Akas Provokationen (Anfang dieses Threads - ich zitiers jetzt nicht noch mal) reagiert hast, spricht auch Bände  8)


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Welche Frage meinst Du nun konkret ? Ich dachte, ich habe alle Fragen schon beantwortet ?  :roll: 

DAY


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Frage meinst Du nun konkret ? Ich dachte, ich habe alle Fragen schon beantwortet ?  :roll:
> 
> DAY


Du Scherzbold
:scherzkeks:  :scherzkeks:

Lies doch einfach noch mal von Anfang an, nimm Dir einen Kaffee, so in  aller Ruhe .... und überleg mal, worum es in der Diskussion eigentlich geht ......


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Wenn ich die Zeit hätte, dann hätte ich nicht geschrieben das Du die KONKRETE FRAGE nochmals hier posten sollst. Wo ist das Problem wenn Du die Frage genau kennst diese hier nochmals zu posten ? Mir wurden auf den 16 Seiten sehr viele Fragen gestellt. Welche genau meinst Du nun ?

DAY


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

Nochmals :scherzkeks:

vielleicht bist Du aber auch nur gegen unangenehme Fragen immun ..... Du verstehst sie einfach nicht .... aber wenn Du Dir die Mühe machst hier Dutzende von Postings abzusetzen, solltest Du lesen, worum es ursprünglich ging ..... Ich wiederhol´s wirklich nicht noch einmal!

Nutzanwendung:


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. im Filesharing-Bereich sind viele Leute bereit auch 30 EUR für Infos zu Filesharing (plus Programm) zu bezahlen, weil sie sich überhaupt nicht mit dieser Materie auskennen, aber doch auch mal benutzen wollen.


ein oft gehörtes Märchen. Wenn dem so ist, was hindert Dich daran, auf Deinen Seiten rechtzeitig - d.h. vor dem Dialerbezug - und klar darauf hinzuweisen, daß dies ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot ist, das über eine 0900-Nummer mit der Telefonrechnung abgrechnet wird .....


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wiederhol´s wirklich nicht noch einmal!



Wenn Du es nicht einmal der Mühe wert findest mir diese eine konkrete Frage zu stellen, dann werde ich sie auch sicher nicht beantworten können.

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

Hi Harry 

höchstes Lob, so wie du hat das noch keiner, nicht mal dein Herr und Meister
Andreas geschafft , die Gutmenschen hier lächerlich zu machen. 

Weiter so, du kriegst das Forum noch klein , von den Admin/Mods wagt sich
schon lange  keiner an dich ran. 

Auf jede dumme Frage eine Superantwort!  Klasse !


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du es nicht einmal der Mühe wert findest mir diese eine konkrete Frage zu stellen...


Da ist doch eine Frage gewesen:



			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dem so ist, was hindert Dich daran, auf Deinen Seiten rechtzeitig - d.h. vor dem Dialerbezug - und klar darauf hinzuweisen, daß dies ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot ist, das über eine 0900-Nummer mit der Telefonrechnung abgrechnet wird[?]


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

Mein Guter,
ich hatte es gerade sogar noch einmal für Dich konkret formuliert .... 

Es war aber eine grundsätzliche Frage .... (dies war nur meine Zusammenfassung).

Irgendwie scheint die Diskussion an Dir vorbei gegangen zu sein ...

PS: @Reducal
danke für Fragezeichen


----------



## stieglitz (5 April 2005)

Harry Fan schrieb:
			
		

> ..... die Gutmenschen hier lächerlich zu machen.



da ist leider etwas dran. Ich verstehe nicht, warum einige sich noch immer ernsthaft mit dem hier Geschriebenen auseinandersetzen. Das ist doch reine verar..... von DAY. Der Thread dreht sich im Kreise und ist nur noch mit Nosens zu ertragen.
Warum wird der nicht dichgemacht?


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solange nicht alle Dialerseiten die gleichen Regeln einhalten, werde ich sicher nicht der Erste sein der alles umändert nur damit ein paar Forenmitglieder zufrieden sind da die Seiten den derzeitigen Übergangsregelungen entsprechen.  In 2,5 Monaten MÜSSEN dann alle die neue Verordnung einhalten und ich werde es dann auch machen. 

DAY


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird der nicht dichgemacht?


damit sich jeder sein eigenes Bild von dem Herrn machen kann ....

Ich geb zu, ich fand die Diskussionen mit Andreas auch amüsanter ... der hat sich dann zwar immer, wenn´s zur Sache ging, getrollt, aber es hatte mehr Niveau


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

@ DAY

Aha - die andern täuschen auch .... ich bin nur ein mittelgraues Schaf ....

Das ist immerhin ein Eingeständnis, - zu dem man dann wohl auch nichts mehr sagen kann ....


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Qoppa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun, das ist ja eine Antwort.  Demnach ist eine deutliche Preisauszeichnung für das Angebot allenfalls über das 3. Dialerfenster zu erreichen (wenn dem so ist) - jedenfalls nicht am Web, da das der beabsichtigten Verkaufsstrategie von _day networks_ entspricht.


----------



## stieglitz (5 April 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> damit sich jeder sein eigenes Bild von dem Herrn machen kann ....



Hab ich mir schon gemacht ....
Aber eins muss man ihm lasse, er ist bemerkenswert dickfellig.


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird der nicht dichgemacht?


weil er sich dann an den nächsten Thread wie ein ausgelutschter Kaugummi klebt 
und das Problem einen Pudding an die Wand zu nageln oder eine  Qualle festzuhalten 
hat auch noch niemand  gelöst.

Wenn es der letzte hier begriffen haben sollte,  dass es völlig sinnlos ist , darauf zu reagieren, 
kommt bestimmt jemand, der unerschütterlich an das Gute in jedem Menschen glaubt 
( obwohl er sich ständig mit Ganovenforschung beschäftigt....) 
und startet für ihn einen neuen Thread.

j.


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> ...kommt bestimmt jemand, der unerschütterlich an das Gute in jedem Menschen glaubt



Wo ist eigentlich Aka-Aka ?   :bussi: 

DAY


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

der hat wahrscheinlich auch die Nase voll davon, immer nur ausweichendes Gerede zu hören .....


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Nein, nein, der kommt bestimmt bald wieder   

DAY


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

sicher - aber die Fragen, die ihn interessieren, hast Du hier ja jetzt in minimaler Form beantwortet ..... mehr wird da kaum kommen ....


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Besser kurz und bündig antworten als einen Roman zu schreiben wo sich dann erst recht niemand auskennt.  8) 

DAY


----------



## jupp11 (5 April 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> der hat wahrscheinlich auch die Nase voll davon, immer nur ausweichendes Gerede zu hören .....


Der läßt doch seinen Busenfreund nicht im Stich, der muß nur wahrscheinlich seine  Brötchen verdienen.
Jetzt noch ins Dialergeschäft zu wechseln,  lohnt sich wohl nicht mehr oder doch? immerhin noch 10  Wochen
freie Fahrt für Verarsche 

j.


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Besser kurz und bündig antworten ...



Ich sag´s doch: Du bist ein Scherzbold!

Immerhin ..... es gibt Schlimmeres


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Nachdem Du ja jetzt auch kurz und bündig geantwortet hast, sind wir ja nun nach Deiner Logik beide Scherzbold-Kollegen   

DAY


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

jetzt versteh ich´s: Du suchst hier nur Unterhaltung ..... (im DC zu langweilig?)

na denn:
:scherzkeks:  :scherzkeks:


----------



## stieglitz (5 April 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt versteh ich´s: Du suchst hier nur Unterhaltung ..... (im DC zu langweilig?)
> 
> na denn:
> :scherzkeks:  :scherzkeks:



Die nennen das Gutmenschen verarschen!
Auch kurz und bündig.


----------



## wibu (5 April 2005)

> Hi Harry
> 
> höchstes Lob, so wie du hat das noch keiner, nicht mal dein Herr und Meister
> Andreas geschafft , die Gutmenschen hier lächerlich zu machen.


Gutmenschen = Meinst du gute Menschen, die nicht versuchen sich auf Kosten anderer zu bereichern. Die machen sich nicht lächerlich.


> Weiter so, du kriegst das Forum noch klein , von den Admin/Mods wagt sich
> schon lange keiner an dich ran.


Harry ist vermutlich einfach nicht wichtig genug.


> Auf jede dumme Frage eine Superantwort! Klasse !


Nee, anders: Auf jede gute Frage eine nichtssagende oder irreführende Antwort oder eben der mißlungene Versuch, sich zu rechtfertigen. Aber genau so habe ich euch eingeschätzt. Größenwahnsinnig und gleichzeitig verzweifelt wegen der teuren Raten für den Sportwagen. Es ist eure eigene Dummheit. Jeder Kaufmann weiß, dass das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis auf Dauer stimmen muss. Und der ehrliche und vertrauensvolle Umgang mit dem Kunden. Nur euch hat´s anscheinend noch niemand gesagt.

Ob es bei euch schwarze, dunkelgraue oder hellgraue Schafe gibt, ist mir übrigens egal, ein bisschen Farbe habt ihr fast alle.

Noch was:
Ich brauche eure Dialer nicht und werde sie nicht bewusst benutzen. Sollte ich bis dahin auf so ein Teil reingefallen sein, werde ich euch meine Kohle nicht in den Rachen schieben, egal ob eure Dialer regiestriert, nicht registriert, selbsteinwählend, sittenwidrig oder sonst was sind. Ich werde mich wehren.

Gruß wibu


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Größenwahnsinnig und gleichzeitig verzweifelt wegen der teuren Raten für den Sportwagen.



Meine kleine Audi-Rate werde ich mir sicher auch noch leisten können wenn es überhaupt keinen Dialer mehr geben sollte   

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

> dein Herr und Meister Andreas


Ist das so was wie der Imperator aus Star Wars?


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Meine kleine Audi-Rate...


Was ist eigentlich aus dem BMW geworden, den MP mal ausgelobt hatte - oder war das Hyro, der den gewonnen hatte?


----------



## drboe (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Qoppa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist eigentlich kompliziert daran zu http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99291#99291 zurück zu springen? 



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Warum gibt's immer noch Layouts, die klar auf Irreführung ausgelegt sind?


Wurde gefragt anhand konkreter Beispiele u. a. wegen der Hervorhebung der OK-Eingabe durch einenn grünen Pfeil sowie des geringen Kontrastes einer sehr unauffällig an den Rand gedrückten Preisangabe.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Können diese Layouts Grundlage eines Vertrages sein (unabhängig von Entscheidungen der RegTP bzw. deutlicher: ungeachtet der Tatsache, ob wegen dieser layouts oder aus anderen Gründen den Dialern die Registrierung entzogen wird


Enthält im Prinzip die Feststellung: Wegen der bisher schon existierenden Regeln sind diese Dialer an sich nicht rechtskonform. 



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Wie glaubhaft ist der Versuch der "day networks", Verantwortung abzuwälzen, gerade auch im Hinblick auf wiederholte Andeutungen einer "none-dialer-Zukunft"


m. E. beantwortet durch den Auftritt des Betreffenden hier im Thread. Ergebnis bislang: "mein Name ist DAY-Hase, ich weiß von nichts, die anderen waren es."

Your turn!

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hyro hat den BMW gewonnen, ich "nur" die Karibik-Reise.

DAY


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ....gewonnen, ich "nur" die Karibik-Reise.


Muss man den Geldwertvorteil eigentlich in A versteuern?


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

@drboe

Die Frage bezüglich der OK-Fenster wurde von mir hier schon öfters beantwortet. Das auf der ersten Seite angeführte Dialerskin wird seit dem 16.3. von mir nicht mehr verwendet. 

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MP hat die Reise direkt bezahlt. Den Rest hat mein Steuerberater erledigt.

Hey, seit wann bin ich "Senior Member" ?    

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2005)

Das ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal.  Jeder der mehr als 250 Postings ohne Rücksicht auf ihren Sinngehalt 
losläßt , erhält defaultmäßig diesen "Titel",  also bilde dir nichts drauf  ein 

cp


----------



## drboe (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage bezüglich der OK-Fenster wurde von mir hier schon öfters beantwortet. Das auf der ersten Seite angeführte Dialerskin wird seit dem 16.3. von mir nicht mehr verwendet.


Naja, in gewisser Weise ist das aussagekräftig. Willst Du also mitteilen:

a) "Ja, ich weiß, dass ich entgegen einschlägigen Regeln bis zum 16.03.2005 Dialer verbreitet habe, deren Folgekosten den Nutzern verschleiert wurden."

b) "Gesetze und die Regeln der RegTP behindern mich in meinem Geschäft. Sie werden daher konsequent solange missachtet, bis mir jemand deswegen an den Wagen fährt."

c) "Ich bin nur der Webmaster."

d) "Was schert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?"

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Wenn es aussagekräftig ist, dann brauche ich ja nicht weiters darauf einzugehen. Sich 10x wiederholen können die anderen hier besser   

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> a) "Ja, ich weiß, dass ich entgegen einschlägigen Regeln bis zum 16.03.2005 Dialer verbreitet habe, deren Folgekosten den Nutzern verschleiert wurden."
> M. Boettcher


Anmerkung , siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99884#99884
ich sehe,  nicht was sich gegenüber der gängigen Praxis der Verschleierung geändert haben sollte seit dem 16.3  

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal.  Jeder der mehr als 250 Postings ohne Rücksicht auf ihren Sinngehalt
> losläßt , erhält defaultmäßig diesen "Titel",  also bilde dir nichts drauf  ein
> 
> cp



Also da habe ich was anderes in Erinnerung. Da hat doch ein Moderator behauptet, daß die "Titel" nicht automatisch "verliehen" werden. So sind wir ja dann auch auf das Thema "ING" gekommen.

DAY


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, in gewisser Weise ist das aussagekräftig.


bitte den Ironie-Smiley nicht vergessen   

Mr. Day ist glatt imstande, das für bare Münze zu nehmen  :lol:

Nachtrag:
hat er auch schon !!!!!

:vlol:    :vlol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Qoppa schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tatsächlich war ich Brötchen verdienen und deine Kommentare sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Lies Dir mal Deine Beiträge zu diesem thread durch und meine und dann hab nochmal die Chuzpe, mich derartig zu beleidigen.


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anmerkung , siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=99884#99884
> ich sehe,  nicht was sich gegenüber der gängigen Praxis der Verschleierung geändert haben sollte seit dem 16.3
> 
> cp



Ist wirklich sehr nett von Euch:

 "Nur Benutzer mit speziellen Rechten können in diesem Forum lesen"


Wer von uns verschleiert nun Informationen ?

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsächlich war ich Brötchen verdienen und deine Kommentare sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Lies Dir mal Deine Beiträge zu diesem thread durch und meine und dann hab nochmal die Chuzpe, mich derartig zu beleidigen.



Na da siehst Du mal wie hier mit Leuten umgegangen wird   
Diese Anschuldigungen sind wirklich ein Witz  :x 

DAY


----------



## andreas12587 (5 April 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Geldbeschaffung des wohlgeliebten Staates finde ich erheblich verwerflicher. Gesetzeskonform waren unsere Dialer schon immer. Auslegung mancher Behörden und Verwaltungsgerichte ausgenommen. Da bei neuen Gesetzen immer Ratlosigkeit der staatlich beauftragten Gremien besteht, kann man uns, eine für das Geschäft wirtschaftlicheren Ansicht, nicht vorwerfen. Kontrast, Deutlichkeit, "gut erkennbar" sind eben leider nicht DIN zertifiziert. 
Warum die Internetuser hier immer als so schützenswert und dumm dargestellt werden, ist mir nicht klar. Zum Serialnummernklau diverser Programme und "Usenext"nutzung zum "kostenlosen" illegalen Download der neuen Kinofilme reicht der Intellekt ja auch. Beim Download eines kostenpflichtigen Inhalts haben dann alle plötzlich den "Tunneleffekt" ,OK-Eingabe-Hektik und Blindheit bei Preisangaben. 

Bekehrt soll keiner werden. Toleranz währe wichtiger. Erwarte ich aber nicht wirklich. Wenn jemand dieses Forum als Selbstbestätigung nutzen möchte und seinen Wunsch nach "Ich bewege etwas FÜR das Volk" hier nachkommt. Bitteschön. Jedem sein "plesierchen". 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2005)

@DAY , 

da du ja alles weißt , solltest du doch deine eigenen Seiten kennen  :rotfl:


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du kriegst hier keinen Keil zwischen das Forum und mich - ich habe ein dickes Fell, hab ich schon gepostet. Das gilt in beide Richtungen - aber der Vorwurf war mir 'ne Nummer zu heftig, um's per PN zu klären.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Gesetzeskonform waren unsere Dialer schon immer.


http://www.ratgeberrecht.de/sendung/beitrag/rs2003030202.html


> Von der juristischen Seite ist die gesamte Dialerproblematik nicht eindeutig geregelt. Denn, es ist zum Beispiel nicht klar, welche Art der Verträge bei einem Dialergeschäft rechtlich zugrunde zu legen sind. Der Telefonkunde hat mit der Telefongesellschaft einen Mietvertrag über den Telefonanschluss. Erst einmal nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Beispiel: Kauft der Telefonkunde über das Internet eine Uhr bei einem Händler, oder nimmt er eine Dienstleistung (zum Beispiel eine Rechtsberatung) online in Anspruch, so wäre der Vertragspartner klar. Kunde und Händler bzw. Dienstleistungsanbieter gehen in diesem Fall einen Werkvertrag bzw. einen Dienstleistungsvertrag ein. Die vertraglichen Grundlagen sind in diesem Fall für Onlinegeschäfte eindeutig im Fernabsatzgesetz geregelt. Die Telefongesellschaften haben damit nichts zu tun.
> 
> ...


*
"rechtskonform" waren Dialer eigentlich nie...*


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

@Aka-Aka

Scheinbar haben wir beide ein dickes Fell.  Reg Dich aber ab. Wenn ich mich über jedes Posting so aufregen würde, dann hätte ich schon einen Puls von 200.   

DAY


----------



## Qoppa (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Kontrast, Deutlichkeit, "gut erkennbar" sind eben leider nicht DIN zertifiziert.


aber durch gesunden Menschenverstand klar erkennbar ...
Daher hab ich hier auf der ersten Seite das Urteil LG Mannheim zitiert: Täuschung, Irreführung .... Wer darauf sein Geschäftsmodell aufbaut, muß mit dem entsprechenden Ruf eben leben ....



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Download eines kostenpflichtigen Inhalts haben dann alle plötzlich den "Tunneleffekt" ,OK-Eingabe-Hektik und Blindheit bei Preisangaben.


es wird sich kaum um die gleichen User handeln ....  :roll: 



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Toleranz währe wichtiger.


aber gerne doch .... wenn´s denn ehrlich zugeht!
Woran wegen der Irreführungsoptimierung (hier zigmal diskutiert) eben Zweifel bestehen ...


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

@Aka 

Busenfreund von Harry genannt zu werden ist eine  Beleidigung?  das ist aber nicht nett von dir...

Harry  Fan


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

@anonymer Harryfreund:
Lerne lesen und komm wieder


> Der läßt doch seinen Busenfreund nicht im Stich, der muß nur wahrscheinlich seine Brötchen verdienen.
> Jetzt noch ins Dialergeschäft zu wechseln, lohnt sich wohl nicht mehr oder doch? immerhin noch 10 Wochen
> freie Fahrt für Verarsche



Da der Thread wieder auf einer neuen Seite angelangt ist, wieder die Gebetsmühle:

Außerdem debattieren wir hier am Thema vorbei, das ich gerne noch einmal deutlich machen will:


			
				Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Hui - sieben Seiten Diskussion an einem Tag ..... aber worüber eigentlich? Die grundsätzlichen Fragen, die Aka gestellt und stellvertretend an den fleissigen Dialervertreter hier gerichtet hatte, die wurden - wieder einmal!! - umgangen
> Daher noch einmal:
> 
> 
> ...


aka


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> ..."Usenext"nutzung zum "kostenlosen" illegalen Download ...


Sollte das nicht besser "Usenet" heißen oder unterstellst Du der Oberpfälzer Aviteo Ltd. kriminelle Machenschaften?


----------



## News (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Serialnummernklau diverser Programme und "Usenext"nutzung zum "kostenlosen" illegalen Download der neuen Kinofilme reicht der Intellekt ja auch.


Da können einige Dialeranbieter locker mithalten.
1. klauen die nicht nur Seriennummern, sondern ganze Freeware-Filesharing-Programme, die sie - wie schon gesagt - ohne Einwilligung der Autoren und entgegen der GNU-Lizenz kostenpflichtig veräußern
und 2. hatte einer ja laut GVU und Staatsanwaltschaft Mühlhausen die größte illegale Download-Bezahlseite für Filme & Software mit aufgebaut.


----------



## drboe (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Gesetzeskonform waren unsere Dialer schon immer.


Würdest Du solche Witze künftig bitte vorsichtiger dosieren bzw. vorher eine deutliche Warnung aussprechen? Jetzt habe ich doch glatt den Kaffee über die Tastatur gespuckt. 

Link dazu:
*Regulierungsbehörde entzieht knapp 400.000 Dialern die Registrierung und ordnet die sofortige Abschaltung von Rufnummern an.*

M. Boettcher


----------



## Eniac (5 April 2005)

Die Dialer des grossen Zampano aus Berlin waren derartig gesetzeskonform, dass man sogar noch eine Auslandsfiliale in der Schweiz mit Server in Polen eröffnen musste.

Ist zwar schon ein bisschen her, aber wir erinnern uns noch?


Eniac


----------



## Teleton (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Gesetzeskonform waren unsere Dialer schon immer. Auslegung mancher Behörden und Verwaltungsgerichte ausgenommen.


Zum Glück sind aber die Auslegungen der Gerichte streitentscheidend. 


			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Kontrast, Deutlichkeit, "gut erkennbar" sind eben leider nicht DIN zertifiziert.


Wohl wahr dass es eine gewisse Bandbreite der vom Wortlaut möglichen Auslegungen gibt. Bei Schrift "schwarz auf weiss" z.B. wäre aber niemand auf die Idee gekommen Kontrast zu rügen. Andererseits bedarf es sicherlich einigen Erklärungsaufwand warum "grau auf hellgrau" doch noch kontrastreich sein soll.
Wenn versucht wird sich langsam von unten an die richtige Auslegung heranzutasten gehts halt das eine oder andere mal schief .


			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum die Internetuser hier immer als so schützenswert und dumm dargestellt werden, ist mir nicht klar..... Beim Download eines kostenpflichtigen Inhalts haben dann alle plötzlich den "Tunneleffekt" ,OK-Eingabe-Hektik und Blindheit bei Preisangaben.


Hier wird kein User als dumm dargestellt.

Wenns doch angeblich eh jeder User die Preisangaben erkennt, warum dann die Mühe die Preisangabe zu verstecken?  Hätte man sich doch viel Stress mit der RegTP ersparen können. 
Jetzt kommt nachher noch dort jemand auf die Idee und sagt, die haben durch mehrfache Verstösse bewiesen dass sie nicht die erforderliche Zuverlässigkeit besitzen.


----------



## wibu (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Gesetzeskonform waren unsere Dialer schon immer. Auslegung mancher Behörden und Verwaltungsgerichte ausgenommen.


Legislative - Exekutive - Judikative. Gott sei Dank gibts das. Und die beiden letztgenannten sehen eure Dialer als eben nicht immer gesetzeskonform an. Es hat in eurer Hand gelegen, das zu ändern. Ihr wolltet es nicht und jetzt bekommt ihr die Quittung.


			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bei neuen Gesetzen immer Ratlosigkeit der staatlich beauftragten Gremien besteht, kann man uns, eine für das Geschäft wirtschaftlicheren Ansicht, nicht vorwerfen. Kontrast, Deutlichkeit, "gut erkennbar" sind eben leider nicht DIN zertifiziert.


Ratlosigkeit bestand bei den Gremien eben nicht. Die haben eure Dialer als das abgeurteilt, was sie sind: Nicht gesetzeskonform.


			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum die Internetuser hier immer als so schützenswert und dumm dargestellt werden, ist mir nicht klar.


Dumm nicht, nur schützenswert. Vor dir und deinesgleichen.


			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Bekehrt soll keiner werden. Toleranz währe wichtiger. Erwarte ich aber nicht wirklich. Gruß Andreas


Bekommst du auch nicht. Ich habe null Toleranz mit Leuten, die versuchen, mir in die Tasche zu greifen und hinterher behaupten, das wäre schon in Ordnung und ich hätte eben aufpassen müssen. 

Gruß wibu


----------



## tuxedo (5 April 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe null Toleranz mit Leuten, die versuchen, mir in die Tasche zu greifen und hinterher behaupten, das wäre schon in Ordnung und ich hätte eben aufpassen müssen.



Das ist mal eine ganz wunderbare Formulierung der Methode, wie im Dialergeschäft versucht wird, zu Geld zu kommen. Das ist ja fast schon als Zitat für eine Foren-Signature geeignet.

 :respekt: 

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

day schrieb:
			
		

> Solange nicht alle Dialerseiten die gleichen Regeln einhalten, werde ich sicher nicht der Erste sein der alles umändert nur damit ein paar Forenmitglieder zufrieden sind da die Seiten den derzeitigen Übergangsregelungen entsprechen. In 2,5 Monaten MÜSSEN dann alle die neue Verordnung einhalten und ich werde es dann auch machen.


Also ich habe damit meine Antwort und verschiebe das hermeneutische Zirkeln nun in andere Zentren 
(es geht ja nicht nur darum, hier Forumsmitglieder zufrieden zu stellen... aber wenn day sein Geld von MP hat, ist ihm ja alles wurscht...)

@day: was Deinen Nichtzugang in die streng geheimen Bereiche dieses Forums angeht: Das hat nichts mit Geheimniskrämerei zu tun, sondern die Anmeldung dauert bei allen etwas länger.
Zur Entschädigung und damit die Diskussion hier endlich mal vom Fleck kommt (und du dich nicht immer hinter meiner angeblichen Lüge verstecken musst): ein Bildchen.
Oder ist dieses Fenster *abrakadabrazauberschule* auch schon wieder weg?

aber, wie geschrieben: ich denke, Deine Stellungnahme oben ist deutlich genug...
baba black sheeps


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2005)

Das Fenster ist diesem Fenster so ähnlich , dass man schon genauestens hinsehen muß 
um  Unterschiede zu erkennen..
(der  Text wegen englischem FF in englisch/deutscher Mixtur, mit IE ist es de facto identisch ) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=100043#100043


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Und wo ist nun das Problem ?  :holy: 

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo ist nun das Problem ?  :holy:
> DAY


Dass hier keine Preisinformation vor Bestätigung durch ok kommt 
Man bestätigt den Willen, den Premiumbereich zu nutzen - nicht den Preis.


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Sicher ist eine Preisinformation VOR Bestätigung durch OK vorhanden. Der Preis ist am Dialerlayout von wi*m.de UND am 3.OK Fenster (in schwarzer Farbe) vorhanden und deutlich sichtbar! 

Also wo ist jetzt das Problem ?

DAY


----------



## andreas12587 (5 April 2005)

Schade, das meine Postings hier immer gelöscht werden. "Die ärgerlichste Kritik besteht in der Nennung von Fakten."

Gruß Andreas


----------



## sascha (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, das meine Postings hier immer gelöscht werden. "Die ärgerlichste Kritik besteht in der Nennung von Fakten."
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Anonyme, nicht verifizierte Postings, die im Namen von Unternehmen abgesetzt werden, werden von uns schnellstmöglich gelöscht. Dies dient unserer Sicherheit und der der betroffenen Unternehmen. Ich habe keine Lust, dass hier jemand den Namen einer Firma missbraucht, um in deren Namen und ohne deren Wissen Beiträge zu verfassen. Moderatoren, die entsprechend konsequent handelt, agieren in voller Zustimmung der Forenbetreiber.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher ist eine Preisinformation VOR Bestätigung durch OK vorhanden.


http://www.zauberbuch.de/trick6-1.htm








> Was sehen Sie? Eine unendliche Spirale?
> Sehen Sie genauer hin. Es handelt sich in Wirklichkeit um mehrere Kreise.


quelle: zauberbuch.de


----------



## walterlein (5 April 2005)

lieber andreas! 

das ist in diesem forum so! 

das audecken von mißständen sowie kritik ist auf der " guten " seite der macht nicht erwünscht! 

dafür sind vorverurteilungen gegenüber der "bösen" seite gang und gebe! 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...storder=asc&start=15&sid=3a0d91e844cc0dbe53cd 4751aad10270

hier gehts um die Einwahl bei einem Dialer:

ZIZAT " die ist doch noch keine 18, oder?) "  --> unabhängig davon das ich mal unterstelle er hat tatsächlich nicht genau gelesen und nicht mitbekommen das das alter bereits genannt wurde, er unterstellt einfach das dialer " opfer " prinzipiell unter 18 sind! 

der einzige grund warum die leute in diesem forum keine probleme noch mit dem verbraucherschutz bekommen haben ist ja nun wirklich nur der, das diese satire kostenlos ist! alle mehr wäre auch wucher!


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > Was sehen Sie? Eine unendliche Spirale?
> > Sehen Sie genauer hin. Es handelt sich in Wirklichkeit um mehrere Kreise.
> 
> 
> quelle: zauberbuch.de



Ich weiß ja nicht was Du siehst, aber ich sehe eindeutig viele Kreise - genauso gut sehe ich den Preis auf dem Dialerskin. ich war ja heute zum Glück beim Augenarzt und habe mich durchchecken lassen   

DAY


----------



## andreas12587 (5 April 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch: Ich hatte heute mittag einen Beitrag geschrieben (natürlich unter Anmeldung meines hier gespeichertem Namen). Scheinbar war dieses Posting zu ehrlich oder hat hier nicht gefallen. Was solls. Das "ach so saubere Bild" dieses Forums bröckelt schon etwas länger. Inzwischen berufen sich nur noch windige Redakteure auf Aussagen diverser Forenantreiber. 

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht was Du siehst, aber ich sehe eindeutig viele Kreise


 Echt? 
Das gibt mir jetzt aber zu denken...
http://www.zauberbuch.de/trick6-1.htm







> Was sehen Sie? Eine unendliche Spirale?
> Sehen Sie genauer hin. Es handelt sich in Wirklichkeit um mehrere Kreise.





> Vielleicht wird der eine oder andere Leser bemerken, dass er ein Bild auf diesen Seiten anders wahrnimmt, als es im Text geschildert ist. Dies liegt dann daran, dass das Sehvermögen unterschiedlich ist und wir im wesentlichen normales Sehvermögen voraussetzen.


Sieht du jetzt besser als normale Menschen, dann wäre Deine Beurteilung der Sichtbarkeit von Preisen nicht aussagekräftig, da für die Sichtbarkeit von Preisen in Dialerskins ja wohl Normalmenschen gelten müssten. Siehst Du aber schlechter, dann wundert's mich, da Du ja beim Augenarzt warst.
In diesem Falle würde ich aus psychologischer Sicht auf "selective exposure" tippen...
DIe endgültige Klärung wäre einem Experten vorbehalten
[P.S.: Ich bin mir sehr wohl darüber im Klaren, dass diese Argumentation für mich genauso gilt wie für Dich]


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Das "ach so saubere Bild" dieses Forums bröckelt schon etwas länger



Ich bin auch etwas von enttäuscht wie wenig manche Forenmitglieder über Dialer eigentlich wissen. Anstatt dessen gähnen sie nur die ganze Zeit herum oder lachen nur pausenlos mit den Smilies.

DAY


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> lZIZAT " die ist doch noch keine 18, oder?) "  --> unabhängig davon das ich mal unterstelle er hat tatsächlich nicht genau gelesen und nicht mitbekommen das das alter bereits genannt wurde, er unterstellt einfach das dialer " opfer " prinzipiell unter 18 sind!


Wie auch, ich war gerade am Schreiben eines Postings und wurde während dessen auch noch durch ein Telefonat abgelenkt, so dass sich das Antwortposting des Fragenden mit meiner Antwort auf ein vorheriges überschnitten hatte - sowas passiert nun mal. Das meine Postings nicht selten qualitativ recht brauchbar sind, weiß der Andreas nur zu gut, weshalb wir auch eine Art Burgfrieden haben - da braucht es nun wirklich nicht Deine Nörgelei.

Und auch hier im Thread, was die persönlichen Befindlichkeiten betrifft    +++ Ende +++


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Echt?
> Das gibt mir jetzt aber zu denken...
> http://www.zauberbuch.de/trick6-1.htm



So könnte es dann auch sein, daß ich immer einen Preis wo sehe, wo andere den Preis nicht sehen...

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Es könnte auch sein dass ich immer einen Räuber wo sehe, wo andere den Räuber nicht sehen


----------



## walterlein (5 April 2005)

da muß ich dir lieber harry absolut zustimmen!

man nimmt von deinen 100% TOPIC das 1% TOPIC um das es gar nicht geht und probiert dann mit der quantiät ( alle auf einen )  statt qualität (  zumindest ein vernünftiger wird wohl auch hier zu finden sein ? ) einen Strick zu drehen!!!

um die 99% main Topic kümmert man sich dann nicht! man ist ja auch mit neid neid neid neid, vorverurteilungen, den ganzen tag zeit für nichts sowie mit dem unangemessenen titel " Anti Dialer Bekämpfungs Truppe" mit dem man bei noch unwissenderen hohes ansehen erlangen kann , so beschäftigt , das man vergißt das man selber nicht viel weiß! 

also nur nicht zahlen, denn 
a) minderjährig
b) autodialer
c) keine 3 fenster
d) kein kontrast
e) blind
f) so dumm, dass man vor gericht eh unmündig ist
g) einbrecher wars
h) man weiß gar nicht was ein computer ist
i) man hat kein internet 
j) technisches gebrechen während der einwahl
k) beweislastumkehr 

.. ( oder man fragt die forenmitglieder die den ganzen tag lang wirklich nichts zu tun haben, dann kommt man schnell bis z² ) 

und bei so manchen kommt alles zusammen

ich mag nur hoffen, das diejenigen auf die a) bis h) zutrifft mir nie auf der strasse mit einem " auto " entgegenkommen! 
 :lol:


----------



## tuxedo (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Das "ach so saubere Bild" dieses Forums bröckelt schon etwas länger. Inzwischen berufen sich nur noch windige Redakteure auf Aussagen diverser Forenantreiber.
> MfG A.Richter



Reines Wunschdenken.

Es ist die Pflicht der Moderatoren, juristisch anfechtbare Postings, die dem Forum schaden können, zu entfernen, insbesondere wenn die Identität desjenigen, der die Postings verfasst hat, nicht zweifelsfrei geklärt ist.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## walterlein (5 April 2005)

@ reducal

hoffe du verstehst spass

falls du mit dem telefonieren und dem posten gleichzeitig überfordert sein scheinst , solltest du dir zu deiner, dritter und event. meiner sichherheit auch ein auto mit automatik zulegen! sonst passiert schlimmeres als eine dialer einwahl auf der telefonrechnung! 

ich habs mit automatik , und seit dem kann ich auch wieder tellefonieren und fahren zugleich! ist keine schande, ich kanns mir auch eingestehen!


----------



## Teleton (5 April 2005)

walterlein schrieb:
			
		

> also nur nicht zahlen, denn
> a) minderjährig
> b) autodialer
> c) keine 3 fenster
> ...



Du hast einen vergessen:

l) die klagen ja eh nicht weil sie Angst haben dass sich ein Gericht ernsthaft mit der Frage beschäftigen könnte, ob ein OK bei versteckter "grau in grau" Preisangabe als Vertragangebot des Verbrauchers anzusehen ist.


----------



## andreas12587 (5 April 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, die ist geklärt. Die Gründe müssen also woanders liegen. Aber macht ja nichts. Juristisch anfechtbar ist hier viel. Wir halten uns aber absichtlich zurück. Das fällt manchmal eher schwer.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## News (5 April 2005)

Wer ist hier eigentlich mit "windigen Redakteuren" gemeint?


----------



## BenTigger (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch: Ich hatte heute mittag einen Beitrag geschrieben (natürlich unter Anmeldung meines hier gespeichertem Namen). Scheinbar war dieses Posting zu ehrlich oder hat hier nicht gefallen.
> MfG A.Richter



Nur noch mal zur Erklärung:

Es wurde ein Posting von einem GAST gelöscht, der mit Andreas unterschrieben hatte und sich im Text als "Dialerhersteller" ausgab.

Solltest du das gewesen sein, bedenke, das nach der Anmeldung ein Timeout läuft, bei dem der User automatisch abgemeldet wird, wenn eine Zeitlang keine "Aktivitäten" seitens der Forensoftware bemerkt werden. Das reine Lesen einer Seite ohne klick oder das lange verfassen von Nachrichten kann die Software nicht erkennen und meldet den User dann ab. So können Postings dann plötzlich nach dem Anmelden als Gast erscheinen. Viele User checken wenigstens ihre Postings nach dem verfassen und wenn sie dann bemerken, das ihr Posting als Gast hinterlegt wurde, melden sie sich an und schreiben schnell, " der Gast war ich".
Dann wird das von uns auch akzeptiert.

Ich möchte dein Ärger nicht miterleben, wenn sich ein Gast hier als Andreas R. ausgibt und für dich rechtlich bedenkliche (in deinen Augen) Unwahrheiten niederschreibt und wir das nicht löschen, weil wir nun immer davon ausgehen sollen, das ein Gast, der mit A.R unterzeichnet, immer du gewesen bist und (dadurch in unseren Augen) das nun der Wahrheit entsprechen muss.


----------



## A John (5 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber macht ja nichts. Juristisch anfechtbar ist hier viel. Wir halten uns aber absichtlich zurück. Das fällt manchmal eher schwer.


Schade. Die (windigen) :lol: Medien berichten immer gerne über peinliche Niederlagen zwielichtiger Dialeranwälte gegen Verbraucherschutzforen. Das erhöht den Bekanntheitsgrad und sorgt für die nötige Sensibilisierung der Öffentlichkeit.

Gruß A. John


----------



## A John (5 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist hier eigentlich mit "windigen Redakteuren" gemeint?


Na, die seriösen Medien halt. Handelsblatt, Spiegel, Focus, Tagesspiegel, Stern, Süddeutsche usw.
Wenn Du bedenkst, wer da was von "windigen Redakteuren" faselt, solltest Du das als Kompliment auffassen.
Wen nicht sehe es ihm nach. Die genannten Blätter gehören sicher nicht zur bevorzugten Lektüre dieses Milieus.

Gruß A. John


----------



## sascha (5 April 2005)

Was mir beim Thema "windige Redakteure" ganz spontan einfällt: Da soll unlängst bezüglich "höchst seriöser Dialer" ein Verfahren vor dem VG Köln stattgefunden haben, über das noch gar nicht in den Medien berichtet wurde. Ob mir einer der berufenen Poster hier etwas dazu erzählen kann, wenn ich das Stichwort "(nicht vorhandene) Wegsurfsperre" fallen lasse? Wenn seitens der Anbieterschaft kein Interesse an einer Diskussion besteht - interessierte Medienvertreter (aka "windige Redakteure") können sich für weitere Informationen zu diesem Verfahren gerne an die "Forenantreiber" wenden.


----------



## Wembley (5 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch etwas von enttäuscht wie wenig manche Forenmitglieder über Dialer eigentlich wissen. Anstatt dessen gähnen sie nur die ganze Zeit herum oder lachen nur pausenlos mit den Smilies.
> 
> DAY



Falsch! Der einzige, der zeitweise haarsträubende Wissenslücken (und es ging nicht um den Namen des aktuellen Finanzministers von Burkina Faso, sondern um grundlegendste Dinge deine eigene Branche betreffend) aufwies, der warst du, lieber DAY.

Mann, was haben wir gelacht.

Man müsste eigentlich ein "Best of DAY" zusammenstellen. 

Wenn es eng wurde, sagte der liebe *D*ialer-H*A*rr*Y*: Das macht MP, das weiß ich nicht, das interessiert mich nicht oder es war ein schlampiger Mitarbeiter (siehe dr*****r**ch.de).


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

neue Bilder braucht das land
Quelle: aktuell heute abend, nicht das day wieder mit Lügenvorwurf daher kommt. Alles, was zu Beginn des threads gefragt wurde, gilt weiterhin uneingeschränkt.


----------



## sascha (5 April 2005)

> und es ging nicht um den Namen des aktuellen Finanzministers von Burkina Faso



Stimmt, Jean-Babtiste Bouda sollte man kennen. Der Name ist ohnehin einfacher herauszufinden als der Einwahltarif vieler Dialer...


----------



## DAY.DE (5 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> neue Bilder braucht das land
> Quelle: aktuell heute abend, nicht das day wieder mit Lügenvorwurf daher kommt. Alles, was zu Beginn des threads gefragt wurde, gilt weiterhin uneingeschränkt.




Wow, was für eine Erkenntnis "Anmerkung: Der cursor blinkt im OK-Eingabefenster" :vlol:

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, was für eine Erkenntnis "Anmerkung: Der cursor blinkt im OK-Eingabefenster" :vlol: DAY


vielleicht hab ich ein bisschen langhaariger Planetopianer gespielt? Vielleicht hab ich mir was dabei gedacht? Vielleicht haben sich sogar schon ganz andere Leute was dazu gedacht?
Du wirst es erfahren - vor dem 17. Juni, versprochen.
Gewöhnlicherweise mache ich mich niemals planlos zum Kasper 
baba black sheeps...


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Aha, kommt wieder einmal ein schöner Artikel in Planetopia ?

Wie Du ja gesehen hast, verwenden wahrscheinlich 99% der über 1 Mio registrierten Dialer diesen oder einen ähnlichen Text den ich am Dialerskin drauf stehen habe (manche verwenden "Inhalt" manche "Premium-Bereich") - und das schon, seitdem ich mit Dialern zu tun habe. Kommt Deine Erkenntnis, daß es sich nach Deiner Meinung um einen verwirrenden Text handelt, nicht etwas spät ?  Du bist der Erste den ich kenne, der sich über den Text aufregt.

"Verbessert: Preis jetzt schwarz auf weiß, ändert aber nichts an Ablenkungsmanöver"  

Ich denke, Du solltest Dir wirklich neue Brillen oder Kontaktlinsen kaufen...

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, kommt wieder einmal ein schöner Artikel in Planetopia ?
> 
> Wie Du ja gesehen hast, verwenden wahrscheinlich 99% der über 1 Mio registrierten Dialer diesen oder einen ähnlichen Text den ich am Dialerskin drauf stehen habe (manche verwenden "Inhalt" manche "Premium-Bereich") - und das schon, seitdem ich mit Dialern zu tun habe. Kommt Deine Erkenntnis, daß es sich nach Deiner Meinung um einen verwirrenden Text handelt, nicht etwas spät ?  Du bist der Erste den ich kenne, der sich über den Text aufregt.
> 
> ...



Lieber Day,

kannst Du der interessierten Allgemeinheit bitte eine allgemeingültige Definition des Wortes "Premiumbereich" geben? Ich denke, nur eine Minderheit der User wird damit eine Dialereinwahl in Verbindung bringen. Warum nicht das Kind beim Namen nennen = kostenpflichtiger Bereich? Wenn Sie derartige Begriffe einsetzen, egal seit wann, ist der Begriff zuvor zu erläutern.

Warum wird der Preis in den unteren linken Bereich platziert, wo eine Mehrzahl der user ihn übersehen wird?

Ihre Rechtfertigungsversuche für das Einwahl-Fenster sind eine Frechheit und führen Ihre vorgegebenen guten Absichten ad absurdum.


----------



## drboe (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> [Inzwischen berufen sich nur noch windige Redakteure auf Aussagen diverser Forenantreiber.


Köstlich! Erinnert mich entfernt an den Komödienstadel. Bevor Du hier weiter Wind abläßt, versuch doch einfach einmal zu argumentieren. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

fragender schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Day,
> 
> kannst Du der interessierten Allgemeinheit bitte eine allgemeingültige Definition des Wortes "Premiumbereich" geben? Ich denke, nur eine Minderheit der User wird damit eine Dialereinwahl in Verbindung bringen. Warum nicht das Kind beim Namen nennen = kostenpflichtiger Bereich? Wenn Sie derartige Begriffe einsetzen, egal seit wann, ist der Begriff zuvor zu erläutern.
> 
> ...




120.000 Suchergebnisse bei Google für "Premiumbereich" sollten doch wohl Antwort genug sein um was es sich bei einem "Premiumbereich" handelt.  Manche schreiben nur "Inhalt" hin, aber ich finde, wenn man "Premiumbereich" hinschreibt, daß dies ja schon alleine aussagt, daß es sich um eine kostenpflichtige Seite handelt.

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=premiumbereich&meta=

Selbst Stiftung-Warentest verwendet den Begriff "Premium" für den kostenpflichtigen Bereich. 
http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/shop/alle/alles/premiumonlineabo.html

Oder willst Du vielleicht behaupten, daß "Stiftung Warentest" unseriös ist, nur weil sie "Premium" anstatt "kostenpflichtig" verwendet ? 


So gut wie alle PP die ich kenne, verwenden diese Anordnung der Elemente (u.a. des Preises). Somit kann man diese Anordnung der Elemente und der Texte schon quasi als "Standard" bezeichnen.

DAY


----------



## drboe (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch etwas von enttäuscht wie wenig manche Forenmitglieder über Dialer eigentlich wissen.


Bitte, bitte kläre mich auf. Ich habe nämlich nie verstanden, wozu man einen "Dialer" braucht. Jedes moderne Betriebssystem bringt ein entsprechendes Tool doch bereits mit. Der Aufbau einer Verbindung zum Internet mit "Bordmitteln" von "Windows" ist kinderleicht, auch mein über 70jähriger Schwiegervater schafft das. Da drängt sich der Verdacht geradezu auf, dass es um etwas ganz anderes geht, wenn Dialer installiert werden. Und was könnte das, angesichts diverser Prozesse, den darauf folgenden gesetzlichen Änderungen und behördlichen Auflagen der letzten Jahre eventuell sein?

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialer

"Dialer oder zu deutsch: Einwahlprogramme" !!!! .....

Und warum wird dann beim neuen 3.OK Fenster ein ENGLISCHER Begriff und nicht der deutsche Begriff verwendet wenn es schon einen gibt ?

DAY


----------



## drboe (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialer
> 
> "Dialer oder zu deutsch: Einwahlprogramme" !!!! .....


Kenne ich. Da Du freundlicherweise den Link angibst, sind wir offenbar einer Meinung, nämlich dass



			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialer schrieb:
			
		

> Heute denkt man jedoch beim Begriff "0190-Dialer" gewöhnlich an solche Dialer, die von unseriösen, teilweise sogar kriminellen Anbietern verbreitet werden, um schnell viel Geld zu machen.
> 
> Mit ähnlichen Tricks wie Viren und Würmer werden die Programme vorwiegend auf PCs mit dem Betriebssystem Windows installiert. Danach baut diese Software – meist ohne das Wissen des Benutzers – neue kostenpflichtige Verbindungen auf, oft zu teuren 0190er-Nummern. Da das Wissen zu Datensicherheit und Datenschutz bei den meisten Internetnutzern sehr wenig verbreitet ist, haben Betrüger im Netz oft leichtes Spiel.


Der Beschreibung, an welchen Merkmalen man "dubiose Dialer" erkennt, ist zuzustimmen. Es genügt m. E, wenn man jeweils einen Teil der Merkmale feststellt. Nun wäre es für Dich noch ein kleiner Schritt zur Selbsterkenntnis.  Wikipedia irrt allerdings mit der Feststellung, dass Dialer für Zahlung/Inkasso gedacht sind. Dieser Vorgang ist mit der Mehrwertnummer verknüpft. Zur Verteilung der Einnahmen über eine Mehrwertnummer auf die Dialerdrücker genügt es, bei der Einwahl mit unterschiedlichen Accounts zu arbeiten.

Da steht übrigens auch, dass bei vielen Betriebssystemen bereits ein Standard-Einwahlprogramm für Verbindungen zum Internet vorhanden ist. Meine Rede. Falls Dir das unbekannt ist: bei Windows heißt das "DFü-Netzwerk". Die "Dialer", immerhin nur für Windows im Angebot,  können also wohl kaum ein Defizit beseitigen. Das schlicht deshalb, weil keines vorhanden ist. Also noch einmal die Frage: wozu eigentlich benötigt man diese "Dialer", die mit nahezu allen Mitteln den Usern aufgedrängt werden?

M. Boettcher


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Das "DFÜ-Netzwerk" muss man EINRICHTEN, ein Dialer macht die Einwahl einfach und ohne etwas händisch einzurichten.  Es wird wohl nicht viele Leute in Deutschland geben, die ein DFÜ-Netzwerk "händisch" ohne fremde Hilfe und ohne Anleitung einzurichten.

DAY


----------



## News (6 April 2005)

Verstehe: Nur mit einem Dialer kommt Oma Krause problemlos ins Internet.
Unter dem Motto "Deutschland ans Netz" schlage ich daher vor, künftig Dialer auf jedem Komplett-PC vorzuinstallieren. [/Ironie]


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

Windige Redakteure sind von der abschreibenden Zunft - keine eigene Ermittlung von Fakten - kein technisches Verständnis - hoher Druck vom Chefredakteur - null Ahnung vom Geschäft.
Wer sich die Jacke anzieht, hat sie an.

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Unter dem Motto "Deutschland ans Netz" schlage ich daher vor, künftig Dialer auf jedem Komplett-PC vorzuinstallieren. [/Ironie]



Warum Ironie ?  Ich finde das doch wirklich einen guten und konstruktiven Vorschlag um den Dialer allen zu ermöglichen. Nachdem ja Microsoft nun auch in die Werbebranche durch die Suchmaschine eingestiegen ist, wird es nicht viel Überredungskunst benötigen, daß Microsoft standardmäßig den Dialer ins Betriebssystem integriert wenn er dann für jede Einwahl auch ein paar Cent bekommt so wie bei den Werbebannern auf der Suchmaschine. Somit gibt es dann auch kein Problem mit dem Zertifikat und mit den Antivirenprogrammen da alles "genormt" ist.

VIELEN DANK für den Vorschlag !  
Vielleicht wird das ja schon im SP3 eingebunden werden   

DAY


----------



## News (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Windige Redakteure sind von der abschreibenden Zunft


Na sowas, dem kann ich ja sogar zustimmen.  Ich mag es auch nicht, wenn Berufskollegen von mir abschreiben... 8)


----------



## A John (6 April 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde ein Posting von einem GAST gelöscht, der mit Andreas unterschrieben hatte und sich im Text als "Dialerhersteller" ausgab.
> [.....]
> Ich möchte dein Ärger nicht miterleben, wenn sich ein Gast hier als Andreas R. ausgibt und für dich rechtlich bedenkliche (in deinen Augen) Unwahrheiten niederschreibt und wir das nicht löschen, weil wir nun immer davon ausgehen sollen, das ein Gast, der mit A.R unterzeichnet, immer du gewesen bist und (dadurch in unseren Augen) das nun der Wahrheit entsprechen muss.


IMO ist die Show, welche die Typen hier abziehen lediglich ein weiterer Versuch, durch plumpe Provokationen und Rufschädigung Unruhe in das Forum zu bringen.
Der letzte Versuch durch zwei Wasserträger einer [...] Anwaltskanzlei ging ja grandios in die Hose.
Offenbar versucht man nun durch Aktivierung der Ösi- Connection einen weiteren Anlauf.
Ein deutliches Anzeichen, das dieses Forum wirkt. 
Durch Anschuldigungen wie Zensur, Willkür, Unkenntnis usw. usw. erhofft man sich natürlich eine gewisse Abschreckung auf Zaungäste und Newbies.

Mein Vorschlag wäre die Einrichtung eines Bereichs ohne Schreibrechte mit einem sinnfälligen Namen wie Z. B. Trollwiese, Dialertonne, Gruselkabinett o.Ä.
Man könnte der Vermüllung der Diskussionsforen entgegenwirken, in dem man die Ergüsse der Amokposter (von rechtswidrigen Inhalten und Massenmüll bereinigt), hierhin verschiebt und zu aller Belustigung kommentarlos verewigt.

Gruß A. John

_[Wir mutmaßen nicht über Dinge, die wir nicht wissen können. (bh)]_


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Offenbar versucht man nun durch Aktivierung der Ösi- Connection einen weiteren Anlauf.



Selten so gelacht !  :vlol:

DAY


----------



## drboe (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Das "DFÜ-Netzwerk" muss man EINRICHTEN, ein Dialer macht die Einwahl einfach und ohne etwas händisch einzurichten.  Es wird wohl nicht viele Leute in Deutschland geben, die ein DFÜ-Netzwerk "händisch" ohne fremde Hilfe und ohne Anleitung einzurichten.


Boh! was Du Alles weißt. Hast Du gerade einmal die Statistik zur Hand, die belegt, dass es "nicht viele Leute in Deutschland gibt, die ein DFÜ-Netzwerk "händisch" ohne fremde Hilfe und ohne Anleitung" einrichten können? Wann hast Du denn das letzte Mal einen PC aufgesetzt? Es gibt da inzwischen so neumodisches Zeug, das nennt sich "Wizzards". Selbst "Bobbele" findet: "das ist ja einfach!" Und der nimmt (angeblich) AOL; vermutlich ein Masochist.  Erkläre mir bitte eines: wie kann jemand einen "Dialer" installieren, dessen DFü-Netzwerk nicht funktioniert? 

M. Boettcher

--
PS: falls Du bei einem neuen PC Probleme hast: Ich biete zur Not mehrere Rentner jenseits der 70, die Dir sachkundig zur Hand gehen könnten.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Du glaubst doch wohl wirklich nicht, daß jemand JEDES MAL den "Wizard" anwirft und die ganzen Parameter eingibt, nur um mal ein paar Minuten in einen Premiumcontent zu gelangen.

Und wo gibt der User dann in den Wizard das Verzeichnis des Premium-Content an, wo steht am DFÜ-Netzwerk die Preisangabe, woher weiß der User die dafür passende 0900 Nummer etc. ? Und wo kann man beim DFÜ-Netzwerk die Wegsurfsperre einstellen ?

Bevor Du so einen Blödsinn postest, überlege Dir doch bitte das nächste Mal was Du schreiben willst.  Da sieht man wieder einmal, daß Ihr Euch überhaupt nicht auskennt wie ein Dialer überhaupt funktioniert.

Der Dialer ist NICHT NUR ein einfaches Einwahlprogramm sondern da steckt viel mehr Logik und Info dahinter !

JA, ich kenne mich aus wie man ein DFÜ-Netzwerk auch OHNE Wizard einrichtet - immerhin habe ich 4 Jahre Netzwerktechnik studiert !

DAY


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo gibt der User dann in den Wizard das Verzeichnis des Premium-Content an, wo steht am DFÜ-Netzwerk die Preisangabe, woher weiß der User die dafür passende 0900 Nummer etc. ?


Woher weiß der Dialer das alles?


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weiß der Dialer das alles?



Weil die lieben Leute von MP dem Dialer das alles "gesagt" haben. Jeder Dialer ist ein eigenständiges .EXE Programm mit Dialerskin, Angabe der TelefonNr, jeweiliger Hashcode, Projektanbieter-Infos, AGBs etc.

DAY


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir sind uns mal einig. Das gibt Ärger mit den Mitpostern.....

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na sowas sollte Rex aber wissen. Immerhin eine Fachkraft.

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 April 2005)

Du weißt es sicherlich auch. Trotzdem beantwortet es die Frage nicht.


----------



## drboe (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst doch wohl wirklich nicht, daß jemand JEDES MAL den "Wizard" anwirft und die ganzen Parameter eingibt, nur um mal ein paar Minuten in einen Premiumcontent zu gelangen.


Örx! Nein, warum sollte er auch? a) sind es nur 3 Parameter, nämlich Rufnummer, Accountname, Passwort, das ist nun wirklich keine Last, b) speichert man als treuer Kunde doch bestimmt den Eintrag ab.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo gibt der User dann in den Wizard das Verzeichnis des Premium-Content an, wo steht am DFÜ-Netzwerk die Preisangabe, woher weiß der User die dafür passende 0900 Nummer etc. ?


Von der Site, die er besuchen möchte. Man kann z. B. bei Spiegel Online Artikel kaufen, ganz ohne Dialer. Oder bei Amazon ein Buch bestellen. Da steht der Preis, nicht? Diese Konstrukte zur Preisangabe im Dialer sind doch nur nötig, weil man eben diese Extradialer benutzt. Die sind nicht vorgeschrieben. Würde man die Daten auf der Webseite angeben, samt Kurzanleitung zur Konfiguration, entfiele das Brimborium doch ersatzlos. Und wer weiß, vielleicht könnte ich dann endlich auch mit meinem PC (Linux) diese fabelhaften Angebote nutzen. 



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor Du so einen Blödsinn postest, überlege Dir doch bitte das nächste Mal was Du schreiben willst.


Danke für den Hinweis. Ich lasse mir aber das Recht nicht nehmen gelegentlich etwas zu schreiben, was nicht jeder versteht. Nimm's nicht so schwer.



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer ist NICHT NUR ein einfaches Einwahlprogramm sondern da steckt viel mehr Logik und Info dahinter !


Das musst Du mir bitte erklären: Abzocke als Logik, das Fach hatte ich an der Penne nicht 



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> JA, ich kenne mich aus wie man ein DFÜ-Netzwerk auch OHNE Wizard einrichtet - immerhin habe ich 4 Jahre Netzwerktechnik studiert !


Wow! Da ziehst Du ja fast mit meinem Schwiegervater gleich; falls Du auch auf die 80 zugehst. Der hat zwar nicht studiert, hat aber mit dem DFü-Netzwerk auch keine Probleme. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

Ich höre die Verbraucherbeauftragten der Länder schon brüllen. 
„Die Zeit der Kostenlos-Kultur geht zu Ende, gleichzeitig steigt die Qualität der Angebote.“
http://www.bitkom.org/Default_30744.aspx

Die Zahlen sprechen BÄNDE. "Viele Leute hier würden gerne das Internet abschaffen um die Bibliotheken zu retten" Zitat aus: "I Robot"

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> „Die Zeit der Kostenlos-Kultur geht zu Ende, gleichzeitig steigt die Qualität der Angebote.“



Also ich bin mir sicher, dass Du das zu verhindern weißt.

Die eigenartigen Krümmungen in der Argumentation hier im Topic lassen einen wirklich schmunzeln. Auf der einen Seite muss eure Kundschaft halt deutlicher hinschauen, besser lesen, die Augen aufmachen um die Angebote wahrzunehmen. Ein Minimum an Intelligenz wird also gefordert. Auf der anderen Seite scheint es zu viel, ein paar einfache Parameter mitzuteilen. Ja, was denn nun? Also doch lieber Dummenfang? Schließlich könnte man den potentiellen Kundenkreis vergrößern. Warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Heiko (6 April 2005)

@DAY: Beleidigungen werden hier nicht geduldet.


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Hauptgrund aller "Kriege und Schlachten" gegen den Dialer sind nicht die "Parameter". Es geht fast allen um das Prinzip. Wieso sollen Hausaufgaben, Schminktipps oder Rezepte Geld kosten. Wenn die User einmal akzeptiert haben, das Inhalte Geld kosten, sehen Sie auch den Preis. Keiner kommt im Supermarkt auf die Idee, daß die Gans im Tiefkühlfach kostenlos ist. Nur weil der Preis nicht drauf steht, sondern irgendwo an der Truhe......

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## drboe (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre die Verbraucherbeauftragten der Länder schon brüllen.
> „Die Zeit der Kostenlos-Kultur geht zu Ende, gleichzeitig steigt die Qualität der Angebote.“
> http://www.bitkom.org/Default_30744.aspx


Kannst Du mir kurz die Stelle benennen, wo es in der Meldung um Dialer-Einwahlen geht? Finde ich gerade nicht.

Zum anderen: das ist eine Prognose, die eine Interessenlage beleuchtet. Sozusagen der Wunsch als Vater des Gedankens. Wieviel Prozent des gesamten Traffics entfällt denn auf die kostenpflichtigen Download-Angebote, dass man sogleich das Ende der Kostenlos-Kultur eingeläutet sieht? "Totgesagte leben länger". Ich mußte für meinen Internet-Zugang bisher auch immer bezahlen. Soweit zur "Kostenlos-Kultur". Erfahrene Propheten warten übrigens die Ereignisse ab. Die meisten Marktprognosen sind schlicht das Papier nicht wert, auf das sie geschrieben sind. Dafür gibt es Beweise und auch eine Reihe von Gründen. Historisch gesehen überwiegen m. E. die Irrtümer. Ich habe selbst gelegentlich Ereignisse prognostiziert, ziehe es aber vor, die Zuverlässigkeitsquote dieser Vorhersagen nicht öffentlich zu diskutieren 

M. Boettcher


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> @DAY: Beleidigungen werden hier nicht geduldet.



Das ist mir aber neu: "Abzocker" "Autoeinwahlscheiß" "Dialermafia" "Barde aus Berlin" "Dialerdrücker" finde ich persönlich beleidigend. Kümmert hier keinen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt ZAHLEN von 2004 (ist vorbei):
"Nach einem Plus von 105% im Jahr 2004...."

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Hauptgrund aller "Kriege und Schlachten" gegen den Dialer sind nicht die "Parameter". Es geht fast allen um das Prinzip. Wieso sollen Hausaufgaben, Schminktipps oder Rezepte Geld kosten. Wenn die User einmal akzeptiert haben, das Inhalte Geld kosten, sehen Sie auch den Preis. Keiner kommt im Supermarkt auf die Idee, daß die Gans im Tiefkühlfach kostenlos ist. Nur weil der Preis nicht drauf steht, sondern irgendwo an der Truhe......
> 
> Gruß A.Richter



Im Supermarkt kriege ich immerhin eine vollständige Preisangabe und weiß sehr genau, was ich einkaufe. Ich kann das Produkt in Augenschein nehmen, bevor ich es kaufe. Wann wird das beim Dialer der Fall sein? Wollt ihr eine PAngV-konforme Preisangabe jemals einführen? Kriegt Deine Kundschaft jemals ein konkretes, greifbares Angebot? Leistung X gegen Preis Y?

Übrigens sehen die User dann den Preis, wenn der Anbieter ihn zeigen will. Und der eine will es mehr, der andere eben weniger deutlich machen. Im Supermarkt ist das jedenfalls kein Geschäftsprinzip, weil ich die Gans an der Kasse liegen lassen kann, wenn ich den Preis nicht gesehen habe und nicht bezahlen will. Ohne Geld keine Gans also. Aber Geld ohne Gans - um es zu vergleichen, ist bei euch durchaus möglich...


----------



## Plattenputzer (6 April 2005)

unsoweiter undsoweiter..................................
Und wahrscheinlich beschwert sich jetzt wieder einer, das sein posting gelöscht wurde.
Was für ein Kindergarten.
Aber ja, selbst wenn sich die Diskussion im Kreise dreht, möchte ich hier nochmal betonen:
Ob die Zeit der Kostenlos-Kultur im Netz vorbei ist, entscheiden die Nutzer, nicht die Dialerbetreiber.
Falls ich feststellen müsste, dass Inhalte, die ich kostenlos ins Netz gestellt habe von anderen kostenpflichtig vertrieben werden, würde ich leicht sauer werden.


----------



## drboe (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner kommt im Supermarkt auf die Idee, daß die Gans im Tiefkühlfach kostenlos ist. Nur weil der Preis nicht drauf steht, sondern irgendwo an der Truhe......


Ein schönes Bild. Nein, wirklich keiner. Es kommt aber auch keiner auf die Idee, eine Tiefkühlgans zu bezahlen, ohne zu wissen, ob die noch genießbar ist oder die Endlagerzeit bereits überschritten ist, ob das angegebene Gewicht stimmt usw. Er kann halt die Ware vorher prüfen. Ob das Dialer-Geschäftsmodell überlebt, wenn man z. B. die Regeln des Fernabsatzes anwendet? 

Und warum übrigens sollen Dinge Geld kosten, die kaum einen Wert haben? Rein nach Angebot und Nachfrage betrachtet. So alternativlos sind die Dialer-gespickten Seiten ja keineswegs. Es ist doch darüber hinaus sehr unwahrscheinlich, das Hausaufgaben, Schminktipp, Rezepte etc. alle das gleiche Geld kosten. Keine Qualitätsunterschiede, immer gleiche Grundkosten? Wer's glaubt. Der Müll ist das Geld allemal nicht wert. Jedenfalls steht der Beweis dafür regelmäßig aus, Gegenbeispiele aber gibt es genug.

M. Boettcher


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Supermarkt reicht ja auch der einfache Wille. Beim Dialer inzwischen (mit WinXP SP2) der 7fache Wille. Ok Ok Ja Ok Jetzt Sofort Ja. Da wäre der Kunde im Supermarkt inzwischen verottet (mit der Gans). Preis an der Kasse - Preis im Dialerfenster MIT Bestätigung. Ab 16.6. werden manche Kunden den Preis genauso wenig sehen - garantiert.

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## drboe (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ZAHLEN von 2004 (ist vorbei):
> "Nach einem Plus von 105% im Jahr 2004...."


a) das ändert nichts an der Prognose. Und ich schrieb doch: erfahrene Propheten warten die Ereignisse ab. Du kannst Dich aber gern Anfang 2006 über 2005 auslassen.

b) wo steht den nun, dass die Meldung Dialer-Einwahlen betrifft?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Supermarkt reicht ja auch der einfache Wille. Beim Dialer inzwischen (mit WinXP SP2) der 7fache Wille.



Oh. Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen tatsächlichem Willen und Willenserklärung nicht? Dann erübrigt sich die ganze Debatte mit Dir...


----------



## drboe (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 16.6. werden manche Kunden den Preis genauso wenig sehen - garantiert.


Wie willst Du es diesmal anstellen?

M. Boettcher


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Über "Werte" kann man streiten. BelugaKaviar aus dem KaDeWe für 2100 Euro die 250g Büchse kann man kaufen, muss man aber nicht. OHNE eine Kostprobe. Ab nach Russland und selber gefangen den Fisch. Das geht natürlich auch. Noch was: Die Gans kann ich nicht kosten, wenn sie nicht schmeckt oder zäh ist, kaufe ich in diesem Supermarkt keine mehr. 
Überall funktioniert das System so, nur im Onlinemarkt wird der Kunde für dumm und doof gehalten und vom Staat mit endlosen "OK/JA" Eingaben schikaniert...
Mag sein, das 0.3% der User Probleme haben. Aber dafür 99.97% zu nerven.

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## KatzenHai (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 16.6. werden manche Kunden den Preis genauso wenig sehen - garantiert.
> 
> Gruß A.Richter


Dann macht ihn halt größer!


----------



## Eniac (6 April 2005)

> Keiner kommt im Supermarkt auf die Idee, daß die Gans im Tiefkühlfach kostenlos ist. Nur weil der Preis nicht drauf steht, sondern irgendwo an der Truhe....



Niemand würde je auf die Idee kommen, dass die Gans im Tiefkühlfach an der Kasse plötzlich 1.000 Euronzen kosten soll obwohl an der Tiefkühltruhe gross "Greifen Sie zu! Kostenlos!" stand. Nur weil der Preis in grauer Kleinschrift irgendwo auf der transparenten Einwickelfolie stand...


Aber diese ganzen Supermarktvergleiche haben wir hier schon x-mal durchgekaut, im Westen nichts neues.

Eniac


----------



## DNA2 (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> BelugaKaviar aus dem KaDeWe für 2100 Euro die 250g Büchse kann man kaufen, muss man aber nicht. OHNE eine Kostprobe. Ab nach Russland und selber gefangen den Fisch. Das geht natürlich auch.


Äh, ich hoffe, die Mängelrechte eines Käufers gelten auch in Berlin - ist die Gans schlecht, bringe ich sie zurück, gegen Gelderstattung.
Geht das neuerdings auch bei "Premium-Content"?


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Garnichts wird "angestellt". Der Kunde WILL den Preis nicht sehen. Dadurch wird auch das neue Fenster unsichtbar oder farblos oder "ich habe es nicht gesehen" - garantiert. 

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## DNA2 (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde WILL den Preis nicht sehen. Dadurch wird auch das neue Fenster unsichtbar oder farblos oder "ich habe es nicht gesehen" - garantiert.
> 
> Gruß A.Richter


Hatten wir nicht gerade eben irgendwo hier jemanden, der Vorverurteilungen anprangern wollte?

Kennen Sie alle Ihre 80 Mio. Kunden, Herr Richter? :respekt:


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist die Gans schlecht, bringe ich sie zurück, gegen Gelderstattung.


Da ich in der Regel recht streitsüchtig bin, mache ich sowas auch abund an und wurde bislang noch nie enttäuscht. Gerade eben erst habe ich eine Packung aufgetaute Riesengarnelen zurück gegeben, nur weil eine andere vorgestern schlammig geschmeckt hatte - Geld zurück gab es (ohne Zicken) für beide Packungen und das auch noch ohne Beleg.


----------



## wibu (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Über "Werte" kann man streiten. BelugaKaviar aus dem KaDeWe für 2100 Euro die 250g Büchse kann man kaufen, muss man aber nicht. OHNE eine Kostprobe.


Du sagst es. Aber da steht der Preis auch deutlich dran.



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch was: Die Gans kann ich nicht kosten, wenn sie nicht schmeckt oder zäh ist, kaufe ich in diesem Supermarkt keine mehr.
> Überall funktioniert das System so, nur im Onlinemarkt wird der Kunde für dumm und doof gehalten und vom Staat mit endlosen "OK/JA" Eingaben schikaniert...


Verdreh nicht die Fakten. Im Onlinemarkt wird versucht, den Kunden zu ver*rschen.  Das weißt du genau. Und deshalb wird der Dialer sterben. 



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Garnichts wird "angestellt". Der Kunde WILL den Preis nicht sehen. Dadurch wird auch das neue Fenster unsichtbar oder farblos oder "ich habe es nicht gesehen" - garantiert.


Du meckerst über die Kunden? Warum steigst du nicht auf alternative Zahlungsmethoden um? Kein Ärger mit den Kunden, keine Zahlungsausfälle.... 

Ich will dir mal auf die Sprünge helfen. Vermutlich willst auf den Dialer nicht verzichten, weil du ohne den überhaupt keine Umsätze (sprich: kein Einkommen) hättest. 

Gruß wibu


----------



## A John (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner kommt im Supermarkt auf die Idee, daß die Gans im Tiefkühlfach kostenlos ist. Nur weil der Preis nicht drauf steht, sondern irgendwo an der Truhe......


1.) Der Preis muss auf der Gans draufstehen. Sowohl der Kilopreis, als auch das Gewicht und der daraus resultierende Packungspreis.
2.) Man stelle sich folgende Verkaufspraktik vor:
Auf der Tiefkühltruhe ist ein Sichtschutz angebracht, darauf ein Schild:
Supertollegeileexklusive Tiefkühldelikatessen
Jeder Artikel 1,99 EUR
Blick unter den Deckel kostet 1,99 E/Min
Und wenn man dann reinschaut, findet man nur 50gr. Packungen Hundefutter.



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> "Abzocker" "Autoeinwahlscheiß" "Dialermafia" "Barde aus Berlin" "Dialerdrücker" finde ich persönlich beleidigend.


Ich finde das eher verharmlosend.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> "Abzocker" "Autoeinwahlscheiß" "Dialermafia" "Barde aus Berlin" "Dialerdrücker" finde ich persönlich beleidigend.



*andreas12587 schrieb in anderem Zusammenhang:  






			Wer sich die Jacke anzieht, hat sie an.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Passt irgendwie ganz gut zusammen


----------



## Gluko (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ZAHLEN von 2004 (ist vorbei):
> "Nach einem Plus von 105% im Jahr 2004...."


Wie sind denn die Zahlen? Wenigstens müsste dazu angegeben werden von welchem Wert ausgehend 105%.

So ist der Inhalt der Aussage gleich null. Muss sich wohl um _*Premium-Content*_ handeln.

Wieviel EUR müssen denn überwiesen werden, um etwas gehaltvolleres zu erhalten, als das was hier von Dir geboten wird.

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## sascha (6 April 2005)

> Überall funktioniert das System so, nur im Onlinemarkt wird der Kunde für dumm und doof gehalten und vom Staat mit endlosen "OK/JA" Eingaben schikaniert...



Ob hier nicht einmal mehr - bewusst - Aktion und Reaktion verwechselt werden? Die millimetergenaue Regulierung des Abrechnungssystems Dialer kam nicht auch dem blauen Himmel heraus - auch, wenn das von interessierten Kreisen gerne behauptet wird. Sie kam auch nicht deshalb, weil es dieses Forum gibt. Und sie kam auch nicht deshalb, weil irgendwelche wild gewordenen Politiker oder Juristen mal eben so beschlossen haben, ein großartiges, funktionierendes Geschäftsmodell zu boykottieren. Sie kam aus anderen Gründen, die allen Beteiligten hier durchaus bekannt sind.


----------



## drboe (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich nicht. Ich glaube Dir.  Das ist so sicher, wie man in der Vergangenheit auch immer die Gesetze eingehalten hat und niemals "linkskonform" war. Nie wurde ein Verbraucher übervorteilt, Lücken im IE wurden zu keiner Zeit genutzt, ja sie waren nicht einmal bekannt. Autodialer sind eine Erfindung der Anti-Dailer-Fraktion, Trojaner wohnen in Kleinasien. Es wurden niemals Dialer-Registrierungen durch die RegTP entzogen und im Himmel ist ewiger Jahrmarkt. Amen! 



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde WILL den Preis nicht sehen. Dadurch wird auch das neue Fenster unsichtbar oder farblos oder "ich habe es nicht gesehen" - garantiert.


Von welchen "Kunden" faselst Du? Den übertölpelten Usern, die im Farbrausch von weiß auf hellgrau und der bunt attestierten Virenfreiheit den Überblick verlieren, derzeit aber noch zielsicher auf die OK Eingabe hingewiesen werden? Oder von den Newcomern und Dummköpfen im Netz, die hinter "Content" irgendetwas Verwertbares vermuteten und sich verarscht vorkommen, wenn sie z. B. Belanglosigkeiten zu P2P lesen oder Umrechnungskurse längst vergangener Währungen erfahen? Sind das "Kunden", deren PC einen Alibidialer aufwiesen? Meinst Du die "Kunden", die plötzlich eine Rechnung bekamen, aber Probleme hatten den angeblichen Anbieter festzustellen, weil der sich über eine Kette von Weitervermietungen der Rufnummern tarnen konnte? Oder nennst Du die "Kunden", deren massive Beschwerden über die Gepflogenheiten der Branche schon zu mehreren Gesetzesnachbesserungen führten? Das da weitere folgen werden, halte ich für sicher. Erkennbar fehlt es der Politik ja am Willen den Irrweg der Mehrbetrugsnummern zu beenden. Wer zum Teufel sind diese "Kunden", die angeblich 30 EUR für Malvorlagen ausgeben wollen, - obwohl man für das Geld ja mehr Material im Laden kaufen kann, als die lieben Kleinen im Leben bekritzeln können, - die aber gleichzeitig Geiz total geil finden und den Euro eher dreimal umdrehen, als ihn ausgerechnet via Telefon aus dem sprichwörtlichen Fenster zu werfen? Wer gibt 30 EUR für eine Suche nach Rezepten, wo das den obersten Preis für gute Kochbücher darstellt und die Freundin, Tante, Mutter, Nachbarin gern aushilft? Es bedarf dringend soziologischer Untersuchung, wie sich diese Klientel zusammensetzt und was in der Ausbildung derjenigen schiefging, sollten die tatsächlich regelmäßig auf den Nepp hereinfallen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## tuxedo (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner kommt im Supermarkt auf die Idee, daß die Gans im Tiefkühlfach kostenlos ist. Nur weil der Preis nicht drauf steht, sondern irgendwo an der Truhe......



Der Vergleich mit dem Supermarkt hinkt aber - wie schon oft in diesem Forum dargelegt:

Denn durch das Betreten des Gebäudes, in dem sich der Supermarkt befindet, wird dem Besucher klar, dass er in einem Supermarkt ist, und die Waren Geld kosten. Die Content/Dialer-Anbieter versuchen ja genau diesen Punkt zu verschleiern. Da gelangen User auf eine WWW-Seite , aus der nicht hervorgeht, dass die angebotenen Produkte Geld kosten. Dass es sich um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt, wird erst im letzten Dialer-Fenster angedeutet, ganz klein links unten dunkel-grau auf hell-grau angeschlossen hinter einer langen Telefonnummer möglichst weit weg vom Bestätigungsfeld, so dass der Preis möglich wenig auffällt. Und auch die vorherigen Dialerfenster versuchen sich nicht als "Betreten des Supermarkts" zu outen, sondern versuchen den Eindruck zu vermitteln, dass sie einfach zur Seite dazu gehören, und die OK-Abfragen eine reine Formalität sind. Zumindest für unbedarfte User ist das. Wer einen Dialer schon mal genutzt hat, wird natürlich die OK-Angabe als Dialer erkennen und damit das Betrtene des Supermarkts. Aber hier wird sich ja einiges ab dem 17.6. ändern.

Im Internet ist es eben so, dass das Surfen im WWW kostenfrei ist (mal von den Gebühren abgesehen, die man dem ISP zahlen muss, um überhaupt ins Internet zu kommen). Die Anzahl der Non-Erotic-Bezahl-Angebote ist so verschwindend gering, dass es ja wohl nicht sein kann, dass der User ab sofort gefälligst auf jeder WWW-Seite damit zu rechnen hat, für das Angebot zu zahlen. Das Internet ist kein riesiger Supermarkt, wie es die Contant/Dialer-Anbitere gerne hätten.

Und noch was:
Genaugenommen bezahlt der User bei Dialern ja gar nicht für das Angebot sondern für den Besuch der Seite. Ob er hinter dem Dialer dann auch das findet, was er gesucht hat (z.B. das Referat zu einem bestimmten Thema) ist ja noch nicht mal sicher. Oder um im hinkenden Supermarkt-Vergleich zu bleiben: Der User betritt den Supermarkt durch die Kasse, die als Eingang getarnt ist, und die von vorne herein mal 29 Euro kassiert.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Dann nimm nicht das Beispiel eines Supermarktes sonden z.B. einer Disco bzw.Museum.  Wenn Du in eine Disco oder ein Museum gehst, dann musst Du einen Eintrittspreis bezahlen BEVOR Du reinkommst. Wenn es Dir dann in der Disco oder Museum nicht gefällt und Du gehst nach 10 Sekunden wieder, bekommst Du das Geld für den Eintritt auch nicht wieder zurück.  Oder glaubst Du, die bezahlen Dir den Eintritt für die Disco zurück nur weil Du sagst es ist dort keine Stimmung weil nur 5 Leute in der Disco drinnen sind ?

DAY


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ...z.B. einer Disco bzw. Museum.


Wo "Disco" oder "Museum" drauf steht, ist zumeist auch Disko oder Museum drin! Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden und da nimmt man Nichtgefallen in Kauf - zumal der Eintrittspreis zumeist nicht zu hoch ist.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum soll in einem P2P Portal kein P2P drinnen sein, warum soll man in einem Grusskarten-Portal nicht auch Grusskarten verschicken können, etc. etc. etc.

Und um 1,86 EUR bzw. 1,99 EUR kann man sich auch schon mal eine Minute umsehen ob einem das Angebot passt. Solche Möglichkeiten hat man bei einer Disco sicher nicht das man um 2 EUR mal kurz reinschauen kann ob einen die Disco gefällt.

Dann ist ja nach Deiner Ansicht auf dis*o.de auch eine Disco drinnen   


DAY


----------



## BenTigger (6 April 2005)

Hatten wir nicht schon öfters gehört: 
*
"Unsere Dialer entsprechen immer den Vorgaben und sind OK und übersichtlich" ??*

Nur die RegTP ist pingelig und zieht unberechtigt mal eben 26000 Registrierungen zurück. Na der zeigen wir es und ziehen vor Gericht.

Ergebniss:



> Dialer-König verliert vor Verwaltungsgericht Köln
> 
> http://www.dslteam.de/news2575-0.html



Naja letztendlich war es ja wieder Computerbetrug.de User, die die VerwaltungsRichter durch das Forum in die vollkommen falsche Richtung beeinflussten.
Diese Meldung steht in keinerlei Bezug zu den hier postenden Personen, sondern soll nur mal aufzeigen, * warum * viele den Dialer so negativ sehen. Wobei diese 26000 nur kleine Fische sind, gegen die Massenderegistrierung von 400.000 Dialern einer gut bekannten Firma 
aber alles vollkommen Userfreundlich....


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nimm nicht das Beispiel eines Supermarktes sonden z.B. einer Disco bzw.Museum.



Wenn du mir nur eine Disco zeigst, an deren Eingang man aufgefordert wird "der Form halber" den ungesicherten Geldbeutel durch eine Klappe rein zu reichen und danach sein Portemonaie um den Betrag X (der als Randnotiz in einem Graffity an der Gebäuderückseite ausgewiesen ist) erleichtert wieder bekommt, dann lasse ich dein Beispiel durchgehen.

Dein Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, der ist Vollamputiert.

MfG
L.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwachsinn !!   Der Preis ist EINDEUTIG ersichtlich und man kann um 1,86/1,99 EUR/Minute bzw. um 29,95/30 EUR/Einwahl den Content benutzen. Kein Mensch verlangt, daß man ohne Preisangabe den Dialer verwenden muss. 

Ich war auch schon in einer Disco, da habe ich ordentlich berappen müssen und habe dann erst gesehen daß keine Leute drinnen waren

Der Vergleich hinkt nicht, sondern trifft den Nagel genau auf den Kopf !

Du hast wohl die letzten paar Jahre geschlafen ?   

DAY


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll in einem P2P Portal kein P2P drinnen sein...


....weil (ab und an z. B.) der Content nur verlinkt ist und ...


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ....warum soll man in einem Grusskarten-Portal nicht auch Grusskarten verschicken können...


...weil es in ordnungsgemäßen Dilern die s. g. "Wegsurfsperre" gibt und deshalb die Links zu den (manchmal zumindest) durchaus kostenlos verfügbaren Inhalten dadurch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Das ist dann sicher nicht OK. Ich kenne aber kein einziges Portal wo Links angeboten werden. Bei allen meinen Portalen ist KEIN EINZIGER Link drinnen.

DAY


----------



## A John (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Oder glaubst Du, die bezahlen Dir den Eintritt für die Disco zurück nur weil Du sagst es ist dort keine Stimmung weil nur 5 Leute in der Disco drinnen sind ?


Wenn die *exklusive Cocktailbar* ein Tapezierertisch mit ein paar Bierdosen darauf ist, die *gigantische Soundanlage* ein Transistorradio und die *Hightech- Lichtanlage* eine angemalte 40 Watt- Birne, dann tun sie sicher gut daran. Schon um deutlichere Missfallensbekundungen zu vermeiden.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Schwachsinn !!   Der Preis ist EINDEUTIG ersichtlich und man kann um 1,86/1,99 EUR/Minute bzw. um 29,95/30 EUR/Einwahl den Content benutzen. Kein Mensch verlangt, daß man ohne Preisangabe den Dialer verwenden muss.



Ich habe ja nix anderes behauptet.
Der Preis ist gut sichtbar und mit hinreichendem Kontrast als Randnotiz an einem Graffity am Gebäude angebracht, nur leider auf der Gebäuderückseite und somit außerhalb des Aufmerksamkeitsfokus, der dem Menschen nun mal durch das systemimmanente Prinzip der Kognition gegeben ist.

Merke: Das Gehäuse einer Panzermine enthält auch dann Hinweise auf den explosiven Charakter des Gerätes, wenn die Mine gemäß ZDV korrekt eingebuddelt ist. Dann kann sich hinterher niemand beschweren, er hätte von nix gewusst.

MfG
L.
(der langsam anfängt dich lustig zu finden)


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> MfG
> L.
> (der langsam anfängt dich lustig zu finden)



und nicht vergessen , die Zirkusvorstellung  gibt´s gratis   

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja nix anderes behauptet.
> Der Preis ist gut sichtbar und mit hinreichendem Kontrast als Randnotiz an einem Graffity am Gebäude angebracht, nur leider auf der Gebäuderückseite und somit außerhalb des Aufmerksamkeitsfokus, der dem Menschen nun mal durch das systemimmanente Prinzip der Kognition gegeben ist.



Ach so, Du meinst also wenn der Preis am Layout UND auf dem 3.OK Fenster drauf ist, dann ist das ausserhalb des Aufmerksamkeitsfokus.

HA-HA-HA - selten so gelacht :vlol:

Schön langsam gefällt es mir hier. Ihr zieht ja alle einen Kasperl ab - echt unglaublich.

DAY


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

Wow: ZDF hat´s jetzt auch begriffen. Im Internet kosten Sachen Geld. Mal sehen, wie lange die pisaverwöhnten Deutschen brauchen. Inwischen gibt es sogar Aufklärung durch diverse Amtsrichter: "Jeder Bundesbürger sollte inzwischen wissen: 0190/0900 Nummern kosten Geld." Man lernt.

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/5/0,3672,2285061,00.html

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, er meint mMn, wenn der Preis im Layout erst durch scrollen im untersten Teil der Seite zu erreichen und nicht gleich in der Eingangs-Bildschirmansicht zu erkennen ist.


----------



## A John (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr zieht ja alle einen Kasperl ab - echt unglaublich.


Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Qoppa (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ach so, Du meinst also wenn der Preis am Layout UND auf dem 3.OK Fenster drauf ist, dann ist das ausserhalb des Aufmerksamkeitsfokus.
> 
> HA-HA-HA - selten so gelacht :vlol:



Wenn man sich Dein Lachen mal vor dem Hintergrund z.B. der Seite, auf der ein Geneppter hier war, betrachtet, dann hat das was Abgefeimtes ....

um nicht zu sagen: man könnte das kalte :kotz: bekommen ...


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Und was ist mit dem sicher sehr gut sichtbaren Preis am 3.OK Fenster ?
Hier muss man auch scrollen damit man den Preis sieht - oder nicht ?
Wie Andreas richtig gesagt hat - die Leute wollen den Preis gar nicht sehen. Jetzt kotz Dich mal richtig aus, und dann kannst ja wieder posten.

:vlol:

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> _Ach so, Du meinst also_* wenn der Preis* _am Layout  UND auf dem 3.OK Fenster_* drauf ist, dann ist das ausserhalb*_ des Aufmerksamkeitsfokus._


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, jetzt gibst Du es endlich einmal zu, daß das hier nur ein Kasperl-Forum ist und daß Ihr Euch nicht auskennt aber immer nur groß den Mund vollnehmt.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > _Ach so, Du meinst also_* wenn der Preis* _am Layout  UND auf dem 3.OK Fenster_* drauf ist, dann ist das ausserhalb*_ des Aufmerksamkeitsfokus._



So, nun hast Du uns gezeigt, daß Du Text formatieren kannst - und was nun ?

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Schön langsam gefällt es mir hier. Ihr zieht ja alle einen Kasperl ab - echt unglaublich.
> 
> DAY



Hab schon alle Bekannten und Freunde auf den Thread aufmerksam gemacht. 
Die sind schon ganz heiss darauf den nächsten Brüller aus deiner Tastatur zu lesen, sie kriegen schon Ärger 
mit ihren Chefs und Ehefrauen, weil sie nicht mehr aus dem Lachen rauskommen
wenn sie das nächste Posting von dir lesen.

mehr davon!


----------



## Qoppa (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Andreas richtig gesagt hat - die Leute wollen den Preis gar nicht sehen.


... obwohl ihr ja alles tut, um den Preis den Leuten rechtzeitig und klar zu zeigen ....

Das sind ziemlich erbärmliche Rechtfertigungsstrategien ..... 
Aber klar: sonst könntet ihr auch nicht mehr in den Spiegel schauen ...


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Also ich kann mir jeder Zeit in den Spiegel schauen und gut schlafen - kein Problem   

DAY


----------



## tuxedo (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit dem sicher sehr gut sichtbaren Preis am 3.OK Fenster ?



Ich finde nicht, dass der Preis im 3.OK-Fenster sich in den Aufmerksamkeitsfocus des User drängt. Der User gibt sein OK an ganz anderer Stelle, als dort wo der Preis steht. Richtig wäre es, wenn der Preis in unmittelbarer Nähe zum OK-Feld stehen würde. Insofern ist der Preis also im Moment nicht deutlich. Okay. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung.

Wie deutlich die Preisangabe bei den jetzigen 3.OK-Fenstern wirklich ist/war, werden wir wohl erst nach dem 17.6. wissen, wenn das einheitliche 3.OK-Fenster fest vorgeschrieben ist. Dann gibt es Zahlen und Statistiken.

Übrigens ist spätestens ab dem 17.6. auch eine kontrastreiche Preisangabe VOR BEZUG des Dialers Pflicht.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon alle Bekannten und Freunde auf den Thread aufmerksam gemacht.
> Die sind schon ganz heiss darauf den nächsten Brüller aus deiner Tastatur zu lesen, sie kriegen schon Ärger
> mit ihren Chefs und Ehefrauen, weil sie nicht mehr aus dem Lachen rauskommen
> wenn sie das nächste Posting von dir lesen.
> ...




Was bist Du nur für ein Unmensch. Du verleitest Deine Bekannten und Freund dazu, daß Sie Ärger mit dem Chef bekommen und dann vielleicht noch deswegen den Job verlieren. Kein Wunder wenn die deutsche Wirtschaft so am Sand ist, wenn niemand mehr von Euch was richtiges arbeitet.

DAY


----------



## A John (6 April 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> um nicht zu sagen: man könnte das kalte :kotz: bekommen ...


Was glaubst Du wohl, warum die das Forum zumüllen?



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, jetzt gibst Du es endlich einmal zu, daß das hier nur ein Kasperl-Forum ist und daß Ihr Euch nicht auskennt aber immer nur groß den Mund vollnehmt.


So viel Merkbefreiung ist selbst für einen Wiener abnorm.


----------



## Teleton (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Inwischen gibt es sogar Aufklärung durch diverse Amtsrichter: "Jeder Bundesbürger sollte inzwischen wissen: 0190/0900 Nummern kosten Geld." Man lernt.



Hätteste da mal zwei drei Aktenzeichen parat ?

Ich kenne kein Urteil in dem ein Gericht davon ausgegangen wäre dass ein Dialeranbieter die "OK" Eingabe des Verbrauchers als Vertragsangebot zu den eigenen versteckten Bedingungen verstehen darf. 

BTW: zur Reklamationsquote 0,3 Prozent . Quto des eingangs von Beschwerden bei Euch oder bei der Telekom. Gesamtzahl der Beschwerden oder die, die trotz Forderungsmanagment nicht zahlen. ?


----------



## DNA2 (6 April 2005)

Ich sagte es in meinem ersten Text in diesem Forum: Day ist wirklich lustig.

Dass jetzt noch Andreas0815 (was macht der eigentlich sonst so, scheint vom Fach zu sein) Staffetten-Lauf mitspielt und die beiden sich die Bälle zuwerfen, tritt dem Fass die Krone in's Gesäß!

Captain Picard hat Recht: Das ist ein echter Grund für eine dienstliche Abmahnung - wenn ganze IT-Abteilungen nur noch hier lesen, anstatt das BIP zu fördern ...

:lol:


----------



## Qoppa (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann mir jeder Zeit in den Spiegel schauen und gut schlafen - kein Problem
> 
> DAY



Klar - deswegen hast Du Dir eine solche Dickfelligkeit zugelegt, - geht ja nicht anders ....  Deswegen auch das ganze Gehampel hier ....

Immerhin gibt mir das jetzt eine deutlichere Antwort auf die Fragen, die du gestern (und davor) nicht beantworten wolltest


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 April 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Dass jetzt noch Andreas0815 (was macht der eigentlich sonst so, scheint vom Fach zu sein)



In der Tat, das ist er...
Sollte man zumindest von ihm erwarten, wenn er schon der Cheffe von Intexus/Mainpean ist.

Das sollte dir auch erklären, warum er so zielgenau die Bälle zu DAY passt.

MfG
L.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, jetzt gibst Du es endlich einmal zu, daß das hier nur ein Kasperl-Forum ist und daß Ihr Euch nicht auskennt aber immer nur groß den Mund vollnehmt.


Da gibt es nichts zuzugeben - diese These ist schlicht Unsinn. und zwar in allen drei inhaltlichen Alternativen.

auch wenn manche hier viel Spaß empfinden, sollte dennoch der Stil bitte gewahrt bleiben: 
Wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt, geh!
Wenn du uns nicht Ernst nehmen möchtest (was du nicht musst), geh!
Wenn du meinst, hier fände niveaulose Spielerei auf kindergarten-Niveau statt, geh!

Wenn du bleiben willst, da dies eines der durchgehend höchst geachteten Fachforen ist, spiel nach den hier geltenden Regeln!

Und zum Thema Spiegel: Wenn du ach so wenig Zeit hast und für das hier schreiben ja kein Geld bekommst: Was machst du hier, wenn das alles nicht Ernst zu nehmen ist?


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin gibt mir das jetzt eine deutlichere Antwort auf die Fragen, die du gestern (und davor) nicht beantworten wolltest



Kein Problem, gerne geschehen - bin ja ein höflicher Mensch   
Bekommst dafür auch ein Bussi  :bussi: 

DAY


----------



## DNA2 (6 April 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Tat, das ist er...
> Sollte man zumindest von ihm erwarten, wenn er schon der Cheffe von Intexus/Mainpean ist.


Ach so, deshalb fühlt der sich so besonders angegriffen - das ist also der Herr, der all das verantwortet, was Day selbst nicht verstehen und/oder ändern kann. Na, dann sollten beide zusammen ja ein Paar Fragen beantwortet bekommen, gell?


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es dir hier nicht gefällt, geh!
> Wenn du uns nicht Ernst nehmen möchtest (was du nicht musst), geh!
> Wenn du meinst, hier fände niveaulose Spielerei auf kindergarten-Niveau statt, geh!
> 
> ...



Dann frag mal CP warum er mit dem Kasperltheater hier angefangen hat und sich über alles was ich hier gepostet habe lustig gemacht z.B. Gähn
Ich begebe mich jetzt nur auf dieses niedrige Niveau weil ich schnell lerne und ich es von Euch gerade gelernt habe.   

Du verwechselst mich wohl mit dem anderen wilden Ösi. 

DAY


----------



## KatzenHai (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich begebe mich jetzt nur auf dieses niedrige Niveau weil ich schnell lerne und ich es von Euch gerade gelernt habe.
> 
> Du verwechselst mich wohl mit dem anderen wilden Ösi.
> 
> DAY


Wenn das deine Einschätzung des gesamten Forums (ist ja mehr als dieser Thread) ist: Geh bitte. 

Es wird langsam unerträglich, wie du und Andi um heißen Brei herum schwafelt und keine ordentlichen Antworten auf einfache, klare Fragen gebt. Das geht so weit, dass sogar Andi inzwischen ausfallend wird, obwohl mit ihm (zumindest letztes Jahr noch) fast normale Konversationen möglich waren.

Oder geht euch der A... wirklich so sehr auf Grundeis, wie eure fast panischen Postings andeuten? Das wäre allerdings die Wiederlegung deiner These: Dann hätte dieses Forum einen gehörigen Erfolg aufzuweisen.


----------



## News (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne aber kein einziges Portal wo Links angeboten werden.


Dann hast du vielleicht die letzten Jahre geschlafen? (kleine rhetorische Retourkutsche).



			
				nicht ganz unbekannter Münchener Filesharing-Dialeranbieter M.D. schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Teil der hier dargestellten Seiten das Ergebnis von Suchvorgaben des Anwenders darstellen. Diese werden in sog. I-Frames dargestellt, sind also nicht Inhalt unserer Seiten, sondern Seiten Dritter. Wir sind daher für deren Inhalt weder verantwortlich noch machen wir uns die Inhalte dieser Seiten zu eigen, da es sich um Seiten Dritter handelt.



Und das ist nur *ein* Beispiel. Es gibt noch einige mehr.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Meine Postings sind unabhängig und Andreas Postings und ich versuche immer auf konkrete Fragen auch konkrete und kurze Antworten zu geben. Also wirf bitte nicht alle in den gleichen Topf.

Nicht ich vermiese das Klima hier sondern die Leute wie CP die sich ständig über alle meine Postings lustig machen. Aber ich bin ja lernwillig, und werde versuchen mich wieder zu bessern.

DAY


----------



## A John (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir aber neu: "Abzocker" "Autoeinwahlscheiß" "Dialermafia" "Barde aus Berlin" "Dialerdrücker" finde ich persönlich beleidigend. Kümmert hier keinen.


*web.de wird ebenfalls beleidigend*
Und
*Heise ebenfalls*

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Postings sind unabhängig und Andreas Postings und ich versuche immer auf konkrete Fragen auch konkrete und kurze Antworten zu geben.


Der nächste Brüller, das dicke Fell hab ich von dir gelernt, so wie du es in Anspruch nimmst 
andere zu nerven, nehme ich das gleiche Recht in Anspruch 


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ich vermiese das Klima hier sondern die Leute wie CP die sich ständig über alle meine Postings lustig machen.


ich mach mich nicht lustig, ich ermuntere  dich doch mehr von den lustigen Postings
loszulassen, es wäre schade, wenn du beleidigt wärst...

cp


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DNA2 (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Von dieser Person und was die im Internet macht, distanziere ich mich aber gewaltig.


Distanzieren = Nicht kennen?


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach mich nicht lustig, ich ermuntere  dich doch mehr von den lustigen Postings
> loszulassen, es wäre schade, wenn du beleidigt wärst...
> 
> cp



Dann lasse bitte Deine komischen Postings bleiben wo Du nur "gähnst" oder "lachst" - und dann auch noch x-Mal die gleichen Smilies postest. 
So ein niedriges Niveau bin ich nur von anderen Foren gewohnt...

DAY


----------



## Teleton (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> So ein niedriges Niveau bin ich nur von anderen Foren gewohnt...
> 
> DAY



Wär ja jetzt eine tolle Steilvorlage


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2005)

jep  



			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> So ein niedriges Niveau bin ich nur von anderen Foren gewohnt...
> 
> DAY



Das sind doch deine "Heimspielforen" warum bleibst du denn nicht da? da lacht dich auch keiner 
aus, hier mußt du dich damit abfinden, wenn  dir mein Generve nicht paßt, beschwer dich doch, wo steht hier 
(findest du im Impressum http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php  )


----------



## Qoppa (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lasse bitte Deine komischen Postings bleiben wo Du nur "gähnst" oder "lachst" -


Wie man in den Wald hineinruft ...


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Distanzieren = Nicht kennen?



Ich denke, jeder der mit Dialern zu tun hat - zumindest jeder Dialer-Projektbetreiber kennt MD. Mit dieser Person möchte ich gar nichts zu tun haben und schon gar nicht verglichen werden. :kotz:

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind doch deine "Heimspielforen" warum bleibst du denn nicht da? da lacht dich auch keiner
> aus, hier mußt du dich damit abfinden, wenn  dir mein Generve nicht paßt, beschwer dich doch, wo steht hier




Ich habe nichts gegen Dein Generve nur gegen so komische Postings wo nur ein Smilie drinnen ist.

DAY


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 April 2005)

Und gleich noch ein weiterer Schenkelklopfer aus der Welt der ehrenwerten Dialergesellschaft.

Es wird immer deutlicher:
Ohne Tunneleffekt-Magensonde und andere Maßnahmen der virtuellen Gerätemedizin, wäre der Dialer schon längst tot.
Totgeritten von einer ehrenwerten Branche, die unfähig war, sich zeitig selbst vom gröbsten Dreck zu bereinigen und die nun die Opfer ihrer schwarzen Schafe beschuldigt, mit ihrer wehrhaften Haltung "der guten Sache" zu schaden.

Lasst euch einsargen, ihr fangt schon das müffeln an...

Mit pietätvollen Grüßen
L.


----------



## News (6 April 2005)

Wie ich schon zum Thema Links schrieb: Das Zitat war auch nur ein Beispiel von vielen.
Ich hab weder Zeit noch Lust für eine lange Übersicht, aber hier zumindest noch ein Beispiel aus dem Spielebereich.
Leider lassen die Formulierungen geschickt offen, wie das Verhältnis zwischen
a) Spielen auf dem eigenen Server und
b) verlinkten Spielen
aussieht.
Man kann aber wohl annehmen, dass b) deutlich überwiegt.

Das ist übrigens nicht von M.D., sondern von einem gewissen Wo* Po*


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Na dann wird diese Seite wohl einiges zum umstellen haben. Im DC Forum wird ja ständig von neuen Rekord-Einnahmen gepostet und nervt damit alle Projektbetreiber und Webmaster. 

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> nur gegen so komische Postings wo nur ein Smilie drinnen ist.


Auch nach intensivem Studium der NUB hab ich nichts finden können, wo das untersagt wäre 
und ein "Sprachloser"  aus deiner  Branche hat seine Postings fast ausschließlich 
mit einem  Smilie "gefüllt"  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2012 

es gibt eben Situationen, wo ein Smilie völlig ausreicht..


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Du nimmst den "Sprachlosen" als abschreckendes Beispiel und postest dann selber nur die Smilies. Du brauchst Dich dann aber nicht wundern, wenn ich mein "Niveau" dann auch Deinem anpasse...

Du willst es wohl nicht verstehen.    

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2005)

@Day:
Du hast mich hier gefragt, warum ich ausgerechnet jetzt mit so was daherkomme, dass die Dialerfenster irreführend sind.
Das will ich Dir beantworten:
Bisher wurden alle Dialer, die mir (nicht nur, aber auch mir) nicht ok erschienen, über kurz oder lang von der RegTP kassiert. Seit dem letzten Mal ist mir einfach zu viel Zeit vergangen.
Beim letzten Mal wurde nur die Rufnummer abgeschaltet, als sie nicht mehr in Benutzung war.
90090001113, 90090001214, 90090001222, 90090001223, 90090001226, 90090001227, 90090001228

Das interpretierte ich so, dass die RegTP die Dialer jetzt ok findet. Dann kam der thread im DC-Forum über die skins, die nicht ok sind - das führte aber nicht zu Folgen. WEnn die dialer selbst aber jetzt ok sind, muss man die Strategie ändern. Das ist eigentlich alles 
-->
Ergebnis: Der bisherige Weg, gegen registrierte Dialer vorzugehen, ist mir nicht mehr erfolgreich genug gewesen.

Wie ich schon sagte: Du wirst vor dem 17.6.05 erfahren, was ich vorhabe. Vielleicht klappts, vielleicht nicht


----------



## Captain Picard (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst Dich dann aber nicht wundern, wenn ich mein "Niveau" dann auch Deinem anpasse...


Du kennst sicher deine  Geschäftsfreunde besser, ich dachte, das wäre der normale Umgangsstil
bei euch, dem wollte ich mich eben anpassen.  Nochmal, wenn es dir hier nicht paßt, deine  Heimatforen 
sind dir sicher wohlgesonnener.  Aber ich finde es schon gut, dass ihr hier postet
wo das jeder lesen kann, euer Foren werden eh nur in aller Regel von euresgleichen 
frequentiert, da einen "Otto Normalo" (wenn er überhaupt dort landet) nach kürzester Zeit 
das Kotzen  kommt, wenn er die Postings  dort liest.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> da einen "Otto Normalo" (wenn er überhaupt dort landet) nach kürzester Zeit das Kotzen  kommt, wenn er die Postings  dort liest.



Das Niveau dort ist leider schon ziemlich tief. Es war schon mal besser, aber im Moment posten dort nur Leute die scheinbar alle Kinder sind.
Da lasse ich mich hier lieber "hauen", dafür ist das Niveau besser   
Wegen mir brauchst Du Dein Niveau nicht runterschrauben nur weil ich auch Dialer anbiete.

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich schon sagte: Du wirst vor dem 17.6.05 erfahren, was ich vorhabe. Vielleicht klappts, vielleicht nicht



Vielen Dank für die tolle Beantwortung. Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob Du das noch bis zum 17.6 schaffst. Die Daumen drücken kann ich ja nicht wirklich, weil ich nicht weiss, was Du (gegen mich ?) vorhast.

DAY


----------



## Heiko (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch, wenn das gesehen wird, wirds auch gelöscht.
Aber auch unsere Mods sehen nicht alles. Wir sind für Hinweise immer dankbar.


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Na dann ist ja alles gut   

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2005)

day schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die tolle Beantwortung.


Du hattest geschrieben:


			
				day schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt Deine Erkenntnis, daß es sich nach Deiner Meinung um einen verwirrenden Text handelt, nicht etwas spät ?


[und darauf hingewiesen, dass der Preis nicht schwarz auf weiß, sondern schwarz auf grau ist, sorry, ich hatte da schon das neue Fenster im Kopf]
Ich habe, was Dir nicht ausreichend ist, u.a. genatowrtet


> Bisher wurden alle Dialer, die mir (nicht nur, aber auch mir) nicht ok erschienen, über kurz oder lang von der RegTP kassiert. Seit dem letzten Mal ist mir einfach zu viel Zeit vergangen.


Anders formuliert: Bisher waren die Fenster noch nie Thema meiner Beschwerden bei der RegTP, lediglich als Beiwerk. Bisher reichten andere Faktoren. Daher komme ich erst jetzt auf dieses Thema.
Verstehst Du mich jetzt? Wenn nicht, ist auch egal.
Du wirst ja sicher im Bilde sein, warum dieser oder jene Dialer seine Registrierung zurück gezogen bekommen hat... Mit intexus hatte ich dabei noch nix zu tun, weil mich intexus nicht so wahnsinnig interessiert. Ich führe, um auf Dein Wort vom "Rachefeldzug" zurück zu kommen, nur _einen_ "Rachefeldzug" - und der richtet sich gegen andere. Die haben weniger Haare als Andreas. Eigentlich keine. Und tragen Bikinis, bisweilen


----------



## DAY.DE (6 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > Bisher wurden alle Dialer, die mir (nicht nur, aber auch mir) nicht ok erschienen, über kurz oder lang von der RegTP kassiert. Seit dem letzten Mal ist mir einfach zu viel Zeit vergangen.
> 
> 
> Anders formuliert: Bisher waren die Fenster noch nie Thema meiner Beschwerden bei der RegTP, lediglich als Beiwerk. Bisher reichten andere Faktoren. Daher komme ich erst jetzt auf dieses Thema.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort, obwohl ich mich leider nicht so ganz auskenne was Du mit "Bikinis" meinst. Ist aber auch egal, wahrscheinlich sind es wieder die Dänen. Ich habe mich bis jetzt nicht darum gekümmert ob Dialer zurückgezogen wurden da MP immer pünklich ausbezahlt. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt, dass einer meiner Dialer zurückgezogen worden ist. Diese Recherchen lasse ich lieber Dir über. Mir liegt es nicht, monatelang in Archiven oder im Google Sachen auszuforschen.

DAY


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eben. Alles die AbschreiberZunft. Die Texte sind nicht nur fast geklaut, sie sind auch schlecht umgeschrieben. Die Leute haben keinen Humor mehr.

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gib mal "Dialerdrücker" als Suchwort in Eure Suchmaske.....

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## andreas12587 (6 April 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw18/s13564.html

OrginalTon Landgericht: "Zudem sei es allgemein bekannt, dass Erotik-Service-Leistungen nicht umsonst zu haben seien."

AHA! Man traut dem InternetUser denken zu. Kein Tunnelgehirn, kein "wegguggen" beim Preis......

Gruß A.Richter


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Gib mal "Dialerdrücker" als Suchwort in Eure Suchmaske.....
> 
> Gruß A.Richter



Jeder zieht sich den Schuh an, der im paßt, steht das irgendwo im Zusammenhang
 mit deinem  Namen? Wenn du keiner  bist, was regst du dich dann auf?


----------



## Teleton (6 April 2005)

Das war kein "OK"-Dialer 

Hast Du kein Urteil aus Deinem eigenen Fundus, wo Mainpean mal betroffen war ? Müsste doch inzwischen mal eins durch sein?


----------



## News (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben. Alles die AbschreiberZunft. Die Texte sind nicht nur fast geklaut [...]


Moment mal. Die Berichte beruhen auf einer dpa-Meldung. Und sind (z.B. bei heise online) auch mit dem dpa-Kürzel versehen. Die Medien klauen nicht bei dpa, sondern zahlen für den Dienst - mehr noch: Träger von dpa sind deutsche Verlage und Rundfunksender.
Womöglich tauchte die dpa-Meldung sogar kurzzeitig im "Ticker" einer Mainpean-"Premium"-Seite auf, die sich aus dieser Quelle speist? Das lässt sich ohne Kosten allerdings nicht mehr nachvollziehen.

Andreas12587 mag sich mit Dialern auskennen, aber in Sachen Journalismus offensichtlich nicht so sehr.


----------



## drboe (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> A John schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Berichte basieren laut Quellenangaben auf einer Meldung von dpa vom heutigen Tag. Es ist durchaus üblich solche Meldungen auch 1:1 zu übernehmen. U. a. dafür hat man nämlich den dpa-Ticker bezahlt. 



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Leute haben keinen Humor mehr.


Es geht laut Ermittlungsbehörden um Betrug in einer ziemlichen Größenordung. Wenn ich Dein Bedauern über Humormangel richtig deute, so ist massenhafter Betrug sozusagen Teil des Geschäftmodells.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Wembley (6 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Gib mal "Dialerdrücker" als Suchwort in Eure Suchmaske.....
> 
> Gruß A.Richter



Du hast es grad notwendig, das Niveau anderer Foren zu kritisieren. Schau lieber in dein DC. Deine Hausaufgaben-Cash-Cow hat gerade einen schlechten Tag. Von solchen Sachen ist man hier noch meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 April 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie, was? Mario nöhlt wieder rum wie ein krass brontaler Tschecker? :motz: 

Muß ich gleich mal rüber schauen, was mein Lieblings-Einzeller so zu melden hat...

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

> ich bin sozusagen in dieser hinsicht auf dein posting ein vertreter von mainpain ( nur in hinischt auf dein posting ) und habe hier die aufgabe dir gründlich den arsch aufzureißen!


meinst du so was 
Oder MD's Vorwurf der Pädophilie?
Oder che's Äußerung, den Admin dieses Forums verhauen zu wollen?


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

es geht um dialer-w*t*, nicht um md


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 April 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> es geht um dialer-w*t*, nicht um md



Oooh, schade :cry:
Jetzt hatte ich mich schon sooo darauf gefreut...

MfG
L.


----------



## Wembley (6 April 2005)

Nein, weder MD noch WT oder der Möchtegern-Sascha-Verhauer...


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort, obwohl ich mich leider nicht so ganz auskenne was Du mit "Bikinis" meinst.


Aka geht sicher von Deinen holländischen Geschäftspartnern aus Köln aus, von denen Du einige "gepepperte" Gutschriften erhalten hattest.


----------



## malloc (6 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dies Zitat ist ein Beispiel dafür, daß es mittlerweile in diesem Thread darum geht, sich gegenseitig vorzuführen. 
@DAY: Ich gebe Ihnen Recht, daß hier - manchmal - ein höheres Niveau herrscht als in den Branchenforen. Dies ist imgrunde das Argument, mit dem Sie Ihre hiesige Präsenz begründen. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum man sich vorführen lassen sollte, nur weil einige Beiträge zu diesem Drama in vernünftigem Deutsch verfasst sind. 
Das Bedürfnis, Verständigung zu erzielen, als Solches in allen Ehren: Sich durch Gegner vorführen lassen ist würdeloser, als mit Gefährten zu diskutieren und deren - zugegeben - mitunter derben Stil zu ertragen. Hier geht es inzwischen nur noch ums Vorführen.
Was hier stattfindet, ist der verkrampfte Versuch eines "Dialoges", getragen von der Vorstellung, "Dialog" sei per se was Gutes. Da schwingt wohl die Frankfurter Schule mit ihrer Vergötterung des "Diskurses" im Hintergrund als Motivation mit. Doch ich will nicht spekulieren. Man wird nicht dümmer, wenn man sich gegenseitig liest. Doch Diskurse machen nur Sinn, wenn die Teilnehmenden dasselbe Ziel verfolgen. Dies aber ist hier nicht der Fall. Daher trägt dieser Thread deutlich die Züge eines Trauerspiels.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 April 2005)

malloc schrieb:
			
		

> Was hier stattfindet, ist der verkrampfte Versuch eines "Dialoges", getragen von der Vorstellung, "Dialog" sei per se was Gutes. Da schwingt wohl die Frankfurter Schule mit ihrer Vergötterung des "Diskurses" im Hintergrund als Motivation mit.


Nett... aber da überinterpretierst Du... Ich glaube nicht, dass die Mehrheit der Poster hier versteht, was Du meinst. 
Ok, das wäre nicht zwingend notwendig dafür, dass es doch so sein könnte, wie du's beschreibst, aber ich glaube, die Motivation vieler poster hier ist von persönlichen Eigenheiten mehr bestimmt als von Strategie oder "zugrundeliegender Motivation". Anders formuliert: Hier bringt jeder Informationen und seine Kommentare auf die angebotenen Informationen in seiner eigenen Art und Weise rüber. Da darauf wiederum reagiert wird, wird viel von der vorhandenen Information, die nicht immer bewusst mit einer "Informationsintention" erfolgt, verschüttet...
Man kann diesen thread genau so stehen lassen, wie er ist. Er informiert dennoch umfassend - man muss halt z.B. alle durch persönliche Eigenheiten bedingten Elemente vorsichtig entfernen, wie die Ascheschicht auf einem alten Meisterwerk...
Was dann bleibt, ist lesenswert, hihihi, mehr als manches, was die "Frankfurter Schule" von sich gegeben hat, 
Adorno fand ich so spannend wie unleserlich 
(by the way: ich finde es spannend, dass auch Du durch diesen Thread angeregt wirst, mit der FF Schule und so zu argumentieren, mir ging es hier ähnlich...)
P.S.: Ich könnte mich ja im DC anmelden, dann reden wir im philosophischen Zirkel weiter. Ich finde Dich dann schon
http://forum.mainpean.de/member.php?action=getinfo&userid=1*


----------



## tuxedo (7 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Inwischen gibt es sogar Aufklärung durch diverse Amtsrichter: "Jeder Bundesbürger sollte inzwischen wissen: 0190/0900 Nummern kosten Geld." Man lernt.



Ja. Die Nummern kosten Geld. Aber nicht der Besuch von Webseiten. Sobald die Dailer-/Content-Anbieter bereit sind, klar und deutlich die Kosten ihres Angebot dem potenziellen Kunden zu unterbereiten, bevor er sich einwählt, kommen wir dem Ziel des Verbraucherschutzes schon näher.



			
				andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw18/s13564.html
> 
> OrginalTon Landgericht: "Zudem sei es allgemein bekannt, dass Erotik-Service-Leistungen nicht umsonst zu haben seien."
> 
> ...



Der Fall ist bekannt. Ist ja auch von April letztem Jahr.

1. Der User hat vorher die 0190er Sperre aufheben lassen.
2. Er hat die gleiche Nummer mehrfach angwählt.
3. Das angeführte Zitat von den Richtern ist eine Erwiderung auf die Argumentation des Beklagten.

Es liegt nahe zu vermuten, dass hier von User Seite versucht wurde, eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen und dafür nicht zu zahlen. Das ist genauso zu ahnden, wie nicht rechtskonforme Dailer ins Netz zu stellen und zu versuchen damit Geld abzuzocken.

Mal davon abgesehen, auch wenn das Zitat der Richter Allgemeingültigkeit besäße, dann wäre es auf alle Fälle widerlegbar, denn im Internet gibt es sehr viele kostenlose Erotik-Angebote, man muss dazu nur mal Google bemühen...Auch wenn der Erotik-Content nicht mein Gebiet ist, so gelingt es doch in minutenschnelle kostenlose Angebote in Google zu finden.

Allerdings muss man auch sehen, dass sich die Rechtsprechung seit dem nicht weiter fortgesetzt hat. Herr Richter klammert sich an einem einzelnen Richterspruch, der einer Masse von anderslautenden Urteilen gegenübersteht.

Oder um es mal Provokant zu formulieren. 1 User hat wahrscheinlich versucht zu betrügen und wurde erwischt. Okay....Damit steht es aber immer noch 400000:1 für uns. 

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Counselor (7 April 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> OriginalTon Landgericht: "Zudem sei es allgemein bekannt, dass Erotik-Service-Leistungen nicht umsonst zu haben seien."


Das Zitat ist eine böswillige Verdrehung von Tatsachen, mit der sich die Richter um eine Bewertung der blickfangmäßigen Bewerbung des  Angebots als Gratis-Zugang.de gedrückt haben.


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2005)

...und das originale Fenster gibt es auch noch dazu:


----------



## tuxedo (7 April 2005)

Und auch hier wieder die Frage: Wieso gilt die versteckte Preisangabe mehr, als der überdeutliche gratis-zugang.de-Schriftzug?  :roll: 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## tuxedo (7 April 2005)

Okay. Das ist ein Selbst-Reply jetzt.
Es steht im Fließtext zusätzlich noch "kostenpflichtig". Ist also doch nicht so versteckt.

Damit ziehe ich mein voriges Posting zurück.  :holy: 

Gruß
Matthias


----------

